# Verklärte Vergangenheit - Waren Spiele früher besser?



## Sascha Lohmueller (23. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Verklärte Vergangenheit - Waren Spiele früher besser?* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Verklärte Vergangenheit - Waren Spiele früher besser?*


----------



## THEDICEFAN (23. April 2017)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass die Spiele früher besser waren^^ S ist ein Unterschied ein gutes Spiel in einer jungen Branche zu machen wo noch nichts ausgelutscht war, oder man wahnsinnige technische Vorsprünge erwartet hätte  Heute versuchen viele so schnell wie möglich vorn dabei zu bleiben und vergessen oft das Spiel selbst. Ein weiterer Punkt ist: Es gibt schon viele großartige Titel und viele versuchen immer noch teils neue Dinge zu erschaffen: das geht natürlich auch oftmals in die Hose^^ Was allerdings wirklich früher besser war: Die Spiele sind fertig verkauft worden, ohne Patches etc.. Daran sollte sich so manch einer mal wieder eine Scheibe abschneiden


----------



## Spassbremse (23. April 2017)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Was allerdings wirklich früher besser war: Die Spiele sind fertig verkauft worden, ohne Patches etc.. Daran sollte sich so manch einer mal wieder eine Scheibe abschneiden



Das fällt jetzt aber auch unter "verklärte Vergangenheit". 

Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Spiele in den 90ern, die aufgrund von Bugs teilweise unspielbar waren und die *nie* gepatcht wurden. Besonders krass (für mich, weil ich Depp es gekauft habe): 

Outpost von Sierra.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Outpost_(video_game)

http://www.spieleveteranen.de/wp-co.../PCPlayer_09_1994_Outpost_Streitgespraech.pdf



> "Mal ehrlich, fehlen Dir Handel und Diplomatie wirklich, oder vermißt Du sie nur, weil sie im Handbuch erwähnt werden?"




Dieses Spiel war das schlimmste "Bugfest", dass mir in fast 30 Jahren Gaming untergekommen ist.
Dann lieber ein ordentlichen Patchsupport...


----------



## LOX-TT (23. April 2017)

Besser würde ich nicht sagen, es war halt anders (und es war eine andere Zeit)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2017)

Aber abstreiten kann man nicht dass Spiele vergangener Dekaden die auch nachträgliche Patches erhielten selbst um Urzustand selten gravierende Mängel hatten als dass diese unspielbar oder technisch so arg instabil waren. Ich selbst hab in den 1990ern nicht ein einziges Spiel zwingend gesundpatchen müssen. Sah damals nie die Notwendigkeit dafür.

Moderne Games sind widerum in der technischen Umsetzung oftmals so komplex und aufwendig dass sich schon damit eine tendenziell höhere Fehleranfälligkeit kaum vermeiden lässt. Das hauptsächliche Problem das heutzutage die neusten Neuveröffentlichungen haben ist dass sie in einem Goldstatus vertrieben werden der nichtmal ansatzweise Goldstatus-würdig ist. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (23. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Moderne Games sind widerum in der technischen Umsetzung oftmals so komplex und aufwendig dass sich schon damit eine tendenziell höhere Fehleranfälligkeit kaum vermeiden lässt. Das hauptsächliche Problem das heutzutage die neusten Neuveröffentlichungen haben ist dass sie in einem Goldstatus vertrieben werden der nichtmal ansatzweise Goldstatus-würdig ist.



Das ist natürlich richtig, aber ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass sich der Qualitätslevel insgesamt eher gebessert, denn verschlechtert hat. Klar haben die Spiele auch heute jede Menge Bugs, aber wirklich unspielbar sind sie, gerade von den großen Publishern, eigentlich nicht mehr. Wenn Du Dir dagegen die "berüchtigten" JoWood-Releases um die Jahrtausendwende vor Augen führst, nun, "unspielbar" war da zumeist keine Übertreibung. Ich denke noch mit Schrecken an Gothic 3 und Söldner...


----------



## Orzhov (23. April 2017)

Ich denke früher war der Umgang mit den Kunden auch ein Stück weit besser.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig, aber ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass sich der Qualitätslevel insgesamt eher gebessert, denn verschlechtert hat. Klar haben die Spiele auch heute jede Menge Bugs, aber wirklich unspielbar sind sie, gerade von den großen Publishern, eigentlich nicht mehr. Wenn Du Dir dagegen die "berüchtigten" JoWood-Releases um die Jahrtausendwende vor Augen führst, nun, "unspielbar" war da zumeist keine Übertreibung. Ich denke noch mit Schrecken an Gothic 3 und Söldner...


Deine beiden Beispiele kamen allerdings Mitte bzw. Ende der 2000er Jahre. Und genau ab da, also mit dem beginnenden 2000er Jahre, fing es mit den wachsenden Komplexität inhaltlicher wie technischer Art an. Auch weil seitdem vorwiegend auf 3D-beschleunigte Spiele gesetzt wurde. Da wurden Spiele aus einfachen 2D-Grafiken, Bitmaps und Sprites immer seltener.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## WeeFilly (23. April 2017)

Früher war man noch mit Herz dabei, heute geht es nur noch um maximale Gewinne (überspitzt dargestellt).

Am besten abzulesen an der Ausstattung von Spielehüllen: Heute kann ich froh sein, wenn ich überhaupt noch das Spiel und nicht einen A6-großen Zettel mit einem Code bekomme... Die Qualität der Spiele kann man in der Tat kaum vergleichen, so viel umfangreicher wie Spiele heute sind. Allerdings finde ich diese "Day-One-Patches" (wenn sie denn mal ünerhaupt an "Day One" zur Verfügung stehen), die mittlerweile Normalität geworden sind, schon bedenklich...


----------



## Promego (23. April 2017)

Hm, also sofern man bei Früher nicht nur an Pong und Pacman denkt, darf man das drumherum nicht vergessen: erinnert sich keiner mehr an das Metagame PC optimierung? highmemsys, qemm, config.sys, autoexec.bat, IRQs, in welcher reihenfolge lade ich die treiber für maus, soundkarte etc. am besten, damit mir von den 640k genüg überbleibt damit man X-Wing endlich starten kann?!
Klar sind dass mehr Plattformspezifika, dennoch waren die Teil vom Spielerlebnis, und das hat sich einfach verändert.

Genauso wie einige von euch geschrieben haben, steigt mit der Komplexität des Produktes der damit verbundene Aufwand es so gut wie möglich auf den Markt zu bringen. Wenn man sich aber anschaut was ein Spiel im Vergleich zu damals heute kostet (für den Verbraucher) und was alles nötig ist bis man ein Spiel ausliefern kann, dann braucht man sich eigentlich nicht mehr wundern was teilweise so passiert.


----------



## Loosa (23. April 2017)

Achja, highmem... die gute alte Zeit. Irgendwie vermisse ich es in den Batch- und Sys-Dateien rumzutweaken. 
Was ein K(r)ampf damals, dabei hatte ich eh schon spektakuläre 2 MB Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Perpf (23. April 2017)

Hm... Ich hab nun aktuell 441 Spiele in Steam, plus Origin, UPlay, Blizzard, Wii, PS3 dazu noch noch ne PS4... und ständig kommen neue Spiele dazu! Früher hab ich mehr Zeit (weil kein Kind und so) für weniger Spiele verwendet!  Ich habe generell anders gespielt... für die Features aktueller Spiele hätte ich damals getötet. *g*Jetzt mit Internet und Onlinefeatures... fühle ich mich manchmal überfordert... Früher war das ganze einfacher... man hat für sich ganz alleine gespielt... oder lokal mit freunden... heute ist da zuviel "Meinung" überall! Ich denke nicht das es besser oder schlechter war... einfach anders! 
Highmen... seufz... Rebel Assault... singlespeed CD-LW und irgendwann lief es... WOW!!! Dieser WOW-Effekt fehlt mir heute... allerdings nur mir... mein 6jähriger sieht das ganz anders!!!


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. April 2017)

Ich finde nicht, dass Spiele früher generell besser waren als heute, aber ich habe den starken Eindruck, dass sie mit mehr Sorgfalt produziert wurden. Es gab keine gigabyte-großen Day-one-Patches und man hat auch keine Inhalte herausgeschnitten um sie dann häppchenweise zu verkaufen.

Heute warte ich mindestens ein halbes Jahr,  bevor ich mir ein Spiel zulege und selbst das ist noch keine Garantie ein fertig entwickeltes Produkt zu erwerben...


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (23. April 2017)

Man romantisiert eben die damalige Zeit. Meine ersten 3 Spiele waren Oblivion, Fable TLC und Gta IV. 
Ich habe sie geliebt, empfand sie als genial. 
Und weil ich den ganzen Hype der aufgebaut wurde damals noch nicht mitgekriegt hatte, wusste ich auch nicht was Fable für ein Spiel werden sollte und was für ein Spiel es letzendlich wurde.  
Und die Story eines Gta IV ist mir deutlicher in Erinnerung geblieben als die vom 5er und mMn auch besser.


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. April 2017)

Es gibt zwei Dinge die mir zum Thema einfallen.
Was früher defintiv besser war, ist die Musik! Mal ehrlich: Wie viele Spiele kommen heute noch auf den Markt, die eine sofort erkennbare und Musik haben? Battlefield 1 ist der Musik treu geblieben (mit außnahme der miesen Trailermusik...) Aber sonst? Irgendein Main-Theme, was tatsächlich im Ohr bleibt?

Zweite Sache: Alle feiern immer die UE4!
Klar, es ist eine gute Grundlage, aber sie hat einen (aus meiner sicht) sehr starken negativ Effekt auf die ganze Spieleindustie.
Die UE4 und vor allem die Community ist geschädigt durch diese "Quick and Diry" Mentalität.
Dabei beobachte ich zwei Ausprägungen:
1. Das Spiel bietet soliedes und zu großen Teilen ausgereiftes Gameplay und macht technisch deutliche Abstriche oder
2. Es wird auf hochgradige Technik gesetzt und das Spiel vergessen.
Sieht man sich z.B. die Unity Community an:
Dort ist Grafik selten ein Thema, dafür stehen oft einzigartige Grafikstile im Vordergrund.
Spielerisch sind die Unityproduktionen auch meist deutlich komplexer als die UE4 Spiele.
Gibts irgendwelche Spiele, die komplexe Programmabläufe beinhalten auf der UE4 laufen? Fällt mir nichts ein.. 
Dazu hab ich tatsächlich eine praktische Erfahrung gemacht:
Die UE4 bietet zwar oft einen schnellen Weg eine Technik ins Spiel zu integrieren, aber liefert auch unmengen an voreinstellungen und defaul-konfiguationen mit, dass der Entwicker auf jeden Fall alles nochmal prüfen muss. Sollten dann Teile nicht zusammenpassen ist es ein riesen Aufwand diese Fehler zu korregieren. Lustigerweise hört man bei Teams/Entwicklern die schon auf mehreren Engines Erfahrung haben den Spruch "Unreal halt..." und das ist nicht positiv gemeint!
Gerade beim letzten Global Game Jam, gab es sowohl Unity als auch UE4 Projekte:
Am Ende waren die UE4 Projeke allesamt mit derartigen Engineseitigen Problemen geplagt, dass die Spiele kaum spielbar waren (ging soweit, dass die Engine kein Build vom Spiel machen konnte..)
Um zurück zum Problem der Industrie zu kommen:
Ich denke, dass die UE4 Mentalität sich auch über die tatsächliche Community hinaus verbreitet.
Es gibt immer wieder diese Meinungen, dass Spieleentwicklung ne einfache Sache ist, also produzieren diese Leute auch "einfache Sachen" und zwar nicht im Sinn von "einfach genial" sondern "Quick and Diry".


----------



## Loosa (23. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Was früher defintiv besser war, ist die Musik! Mal ehrlich: Wie viele Spiele kommen heute noch auf den Markt, die eine sofort erkennbare und Musik haben? Battlefield 1 ist der Musik treu geblieben (mit außnahme der miesen Trailermusik...) Aber sonst?



Da will ich dir nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen, aber...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=450upoVeDsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLu6_FOgZp3egkEUZN4ZmXbcV_P8g16mUV


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da will ich dir nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen, aber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder das:

https://youtu.be/AREfY2vNmZo

Doppel-!!!

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## NOT-Meludan (23. April 2017)

Also ich sage da immer gerne: Früher war nicht alles besser, es war anders.
Der Geschmack, die Möglichkeiten etc. ändern sich halt im Laufe der Jahre. Durch das Aufkommen des Internets für die Haushalte, hat sich halt noch mehr geändert.
Man kann gegen jeden auf der Welt spielen, man kann das Spiel jederzeit patchen usw.

Früher etwas zu patchen war.... harte Arbeit, wenn nicht gar unmöglich.
Darum musste die Qualitätskontrolle auch stimmen damals, heute werden so offensichtliche Fehler übersehen, da frage ich mich, ob nur Blinde bei der QA sitzen. 

Die großen Boxen und Inhalte von früher fehlen mir auch, aber da ist man halt dem Sparwillen der Publisher ausgeliefert.
Der Markt war früher auch kleiner, da konnte ein schlechtes Spiel den Ruin bedeuten. Heute ist es nicht mehr ganz sooo schlimm, aber dafür haben wir heute den Einheitsbrei bekommen bei den Spielen.
Früher waren Spiele auch modbar, heute fast überall ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, weil die Spieler ja sonst kostenlose Inhalte für sich erschaffen würden und der Publisher Geld verliert. 

In manchen Punkten war der Markt früher besser, in anderen aber auch deutlich schlechter. Es gleicht sich über die Dauer halt irgendwie aus.
Früher waren die Publisher auch noch nicht so auf Gewinnoptimierung aus, sicher mussten die Zahlen am Ende immer noch stimmen, aber sie mussten nicht auf Teufel komm raus jedes Jahr zum X% steigen.

Heute ist es ein knallhartes Geschäft, früher war es etwas "familärer" vom Gefühl her.

Indies sind für mich heute mehr so, wie die Publisher&Entwickler früher waren, aber man kann das so halt auch nicht vergleichen. Ist halt alles komplizierter, als man glaubt.

Irgendwann kommt der Punkt, wo es früher wirklich besser war, nur haben wir den bisher noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Aber sonst? Irgendein Main-Theme, was tatsächlich im Ohr bleibt?



Oh, ich könnte dir da so einige nennen.
Die Hälfte meiner Spotify-Playlisten besteht aus Spiele-Soundtracks und fast alles davon aus der neueren Zeit.

Nur eines der Meisterwerke der letzten Jahre:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y97u-U0nvJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und noch eins, das es leider nicht bei Spotify gibt, daher bei mir viel seltener läuft als es eigentlich sollte:
(gibt ihn inzwischen doch dort, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, was mich sehr glücklich macht)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TbV3qwORBo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ach, ich könnt ewig so weiter machen.


----------



## XxxBrainxxX (23. April 2017)

Früher hat man noch viel mehr liebe rein gesteckt ohne patches mit spieleberater und und und, es gab früher noch editoren mit denen talentierte user eigene level erschaffen konnten und mit ein bischen glück sogar ne einstellung bekommen hat. heute ist nur noch Kommerz. egal ob fertig oder nicht. da wird was zusammen geflickt und der meute zum frass vorgeworfen. wird ja eh gekauft also machen wir alles richtig mäh. day one patch sollte verboten werden. entweder ein Produkt funktioniert ab den Verkaufsdatum oder es darf nicht verkauft werden, früher ist es halt auf andere sachen angekommen da war die grafik nebensächlich bis zur 3dfx und riva und maxtor zeiten. wer das spiel mit dem spruch " "du kämpfst wie eine kuh" kennt, weiss wovon ich sprechen. sowas sucht man heute vergebens. auch engine mässig wurde man früher überascht mit neuer atemberaubender technik das einem dfie augen raus gefallen sind. heute sieht alles zum teil gleich aus. unity, unreal, frostbyte engine. langweilig


----------



## shaboo (23. April 2017)

Natürlich ist das alles nicht einfach nur reine Nostalgie oder reines Gefühl. Wie in allen anderen Bereichen des Lebens auch, gibt es auch hier Dinge, die sich (für einen Spieler) im Laufe der Zeit

a) objektiv verbessert haben (z.B. die Technik oder der Komfort durch Online-Plattformen oder die häufigen Sales),
b) objektiv verschlechert haben (z.B. Accountbindungs- und DRM-Zwänge oder Retail-Verfügbarkeit und -Ausstattung),
c) sich einfach nur verändert haben (z.B. stärkere Ausrichtung auf Internet/Multiplayer/Social Media).

Bei Punkt c) ist es dann halt im Einzelfalle immer eine ganz individuelle und subjektive Geschmacks- und Sozialisierungsfrage, ob man eine solche Veränderung eher positiv, eher neutral oder eher negativ bewertet.

Für die Generation 40+ kommt generell noch der Faktor hinzu, dass Gaming zu Beginn noch kein Massenphänomen war, während heute - dank Internet, Mobile Gaming etc. - gefühlt jeder spielt. Das ist so ein bisschen wie die Lieblings-Underground-Band, die irgendwann vom Mainstream entdeckt wird und alleine schon durch diesen Umstand an Charme einbüßt.


----------



## shaboo (23. April 2017)

XxxBrainxxX schrieb:


> früher ist es halt auf andere sachen angekommen da war die grafik nebensächlich


Grafik war noch nie nebensächlich. Schon auf dem C64 waren viele der besten/beliebtesten Titel mindestens auch wegen ihrer Grafik und Animation so erfolgreich (Summer/Winter Games, Beach Head, Raid Over Moscow, Paradroid, Uridium, ...).

Natürlich gab und gibt es seit Jahzehnten immer auch Titel, die grafisch eher durchschnittlich sind und eher durch ihr Prinzip bestechen (etwa Tetris oder M.U.L.E.), aber ich würde - abgesehen von den ganz großen AAA-Titeln, bei denen die Erwartungen natürlich immer auch besondern hoch sind - nicht behaupten, dass sich die Rolle der Optik im Laufe der Jahrzehnte großartig gewandelt hat.


----------



## MrFob (23. April 2017)

Also ich kann mich an so einige Spiele erinnern, die bei mir erstmal nicht gelaufen sind. Das lag dann haeufig an den Eigenheiten meines PCs und an sub-optimaler Konfiguration fuer das Spiel (Was haben wir frueher in unseren Config.sys und Autoexec.bat Dateien rum-editiert bis ein Spiel mal gelaufen ist). Heute erwartet halt jeder, dass er das Ding runterlaed und es sofort laeuft. Wenn das nicht der Fall ist, dann wird erst mal ein Rant-Post ins Internet gesetzt anstatt, dass man sein System neu aufsetzt. Ich denke das wuerde schon einiges an Bugs, Performance Problemen und Crashes vermeiden, bzw. fixen.
Ich will aber auch gar nicht bestreiten, dass Spiele heute mehr Bugs haben. Nur, bedeutet das wirklich, dass die Spiele schlechter sind? Fuer mich ist es eher ein Nebeneffekt der Tatsache, dass Spiele heute um einige Groessenordnungen komplexer sind als vor 20 Jahren. Klar, wenn ein 5 Mann Studio ein Programm von unter 10 Megabyte kreiert, dann ist QA und Bigfixing auch eine andere Aufgabe, als wenn ein 300 Mann Team ein Spiel baut, dass allein schon mal 60 GB an Daten einnimmt. Sind Bugs deshalb zu entschuldigen? Sicher nicht, vor allem wenn es sich um so krasse Faelle handelt, wie Arkham Knight oder AC: Unity. Aber verstaendlich sind sie denke ich schon und solange gepatcht wird habe ich mit ein paar Bugs jetzt auch kein soooo grosses Problem.

DLCs finde ich auch nicht mehr so schlimm. Es gab eine Phase, in der viele Publisher wirklich miese Politik in der Hinsicht betrieben haben aber inzwischen hat es sich auf einem Level eingependelt, wo ich entweder richtig gute DLCs fuer recht viel Geld bekomme 9das ist dann IMO nicht unbedingt viel anders als, z. B. die Add-Ons von Frueher) oder es gibt Bullshit DLCs wie Kosmetika usw. und wer die kauft, der will entweder den Publsiher aktiv unterstuezen (was dann fair ist) ider ist selber Schuld. Was auch immer fuer eine DLC Politik wir bekommen, wir als Kunden sind letztendlich dafuer verantwortlich, wie sehr wir uns abzocken lassen wollen. Ich persoenlich kaufe, abgesehen von 2-3 Ausnahmen im Jahr, eh nur noch GOTYs. 

Dass die Packungen wegfallen stoert mich auch nicht. Habe den ganzen Kram frueher auch gesammelt, aber inzwischen ist es mir lieber, den Online Zugriff auf die Spiele zu haben und den Platz in der Wohnung zu sparen. Und mal ganz ehrlich, wie oft schaue ich mir denn meine Tamriel Muenzze aus der Collector's Edition von Oblivion oder das komische "Amulett", dass Risen beilag heute noch an? Je weniger Staubfaenger, desto besser. Was Handbuecher angeht, ja, die vermisse ich etwas, haette sie gerne wieder, aber nur, wenn sie kreativ gemacht sind und von mir aus auch immer gerne in pdf Form.

Es gibt ein paar Sachen, die sich aber durchaus geaendert haben. Es stimmt schon, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad der Spiele nach unten geht. In den 90ern waere ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, selbst Spiele mit sehr einfachem Spiel-Prinzip auf dem hoechsten Schwierigkeitsgrad zu versuchen. Da wusste ich, das schaffe ich nie. Heute spiele ich so etwas wie Witcher 3 auf Deathmarch durch und bin in 200 Stunden vielleicht 3 mal gestorben. Es gibt schon auch noch schwierige Spiele aber die meisten AAA Produktionen sind schon erstaunlich leicht geworden. Ich habe jetzt nicht unbedingt was dagegen, ich habe eh nicht mehr die Zeit mich durch ein richtig schweres Spiel zu beissen, aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass das den Leuten auffaellt. Ich  plaediere halt immer fuer einen schoenen einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad, der auch merklich was ausmacht. Das war das Problem beim Witcher. Der hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad erforderte keine neuen Taktiken oder ein umdenken, man kam mit genau der gleichen Spielweise wie in Normal einwandfrei durch. Da erinnere ich mich z. B. noch ganz anders an Gothic 2, da gab es zwar glaube ich keinen Schwierigkeitsgrad, aber einige knifflige Gegner, fuer die man ganz andere Taktiken brauchte und ganz andere Spielmechaniken ausnutzen musste. Sowas habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

Und was sonstigen Anspruch angeht, naja, auch da sehe ich eher eine positive Tendenz. Anspruch in der Handlung und den Chaarakteren, also Spiele vom Kaliber eines Heavy Rain, Witcher 1-3, Talos Principle oder Spec Ops: The Line habe ich in den 90ern jedenfalls auch eher selten erlebt. 
Und Anspruch im Gameplay, ja, es gibt heute viele Spiele mit repetetiven Sammelaufgaben, aber das liegt auch an der Open World Welle, die sich sicher irgendwann wieder ausballancieren wird. Ein Daggerfall war damals sicher nicht besser.

Der Sache mit der Musik kann ich uebrigens auch nicht zustimmen. Es kommen alle paar Jahre mal wieder SPiele mit wirklich toller Musik raus (mein persoenlicher Favorit ist die Mass Effect Trilogie von 2009 - 2012, was jetzt auch noch nicht soooo lange her ist). Ich denke auch das wird so bleiben. Nach allem, was ich bisher gesehen (oder bessser geheort) habe wird Star Citizen zum Beispiel einen herausragenden Soundtrack haben und das kommt ja auch nicht vor 2020.  

Also, Spiele sind mMn im allgemeinen eher besser geworden. Sie sind komplexere Programme geworden, die weit mehr in die Gesellschaft integriert sind als frueher, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen, die das mit sich bringt. Es gibt heutzutage sicher mehr Schrott als frueher aber eben auch viel mehr Auswahl. Ich persoenlich hoffe, dass sich dieser Trend fortsetzt, denn fuer jemanden wie mich, der nach wie vor neue Spiele sehr genau auswaehlt, sich vielleicht 2-3 davon im Jahr keuft und diese dann ausfuehrlich spielt und den Rest fuer einen 5er oder 10er im Sale mit nimmt ums mal auszuprobieren ist diese Entwicklung perfekt.

Ich habe auch gesehen, dass hier jemand ueber leicht zugaengliche Engines wie UE4 kritisiert, die den Entwicklern die Arbeit abnehmen und diese fuer die so empfundene Degeneration der Spiele-Industrie verantwortlich macht. Ich sehe es genau andersrum.. Komfortable Engines wie UE4 ermoeglichen Vielfalt und einfachere kreative Gestaltung. Das ist doch der Flaschenhals fuer die Fortentwicklung der Branche. Es ist ja nicht so, als wuerden mehr tolle AAA Titel kommen, wenn es die ganzen sub-optimalen, vielleicht nicht perfekten Spiele nicht gaebe. Aber auf der anderen Seite bringen gerade kleinere Projekte oft neue Ideen ins Spiel, die sich dann ueber die naechsten Jahre entwickeln koennen. Ich glaube, dass zugaengliche und leicht bedienbare Engines viel mehr frischen Wind in die Branche bringen, als dass sie - wie implziert - die Entwickler dazu verleiten faul und traege zu werden. Idealerweise haette ich gerne so etwas, wie dir Holodeck Engine aus Star Trek fuer Entwickler, wo kreative Personen dem Computer nur noch ihr Konzept schuldern muessen und der erledigt dann den Rest. Dann waeren wir super aufgestellt und muessten nur noch aufpassen, dass wir nicht aus Versehen einen Professor Mariarty mit Bewusstsein erschaffen.


----------



## Loosa (23. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Zweite Sache: Alle feiern immer die UE4!
> Klar, es ist eine gute Grundlage, aber sie hat einen (aus meiner sicht) sehr starken negativ Effekt auf die ganze Spieleindustie.
> Die UE4 und vor allem die Community ist geschädigt durch diese "Quick and Diry" Mentalität.



Ok, _da_ will ich dann doch widersprechen. Die Meldung ist Eigenwerbung, aber anscheinend war unter den Top 25 Blockbustern 2016 auf Steam die einzige frei lizensierbare Engine UE4.
Sie bietet tatsächlich eine Menge Annehmlichkeiten und vorgefertigte Routinen. Quick and dirty, ja, für kleinere Projekte oder Demos. Aber AAA dürfte kaum ohne eigene Programmierung auskommen. Was du mit komplexen Mechaniken meinst weiß ich nicht.  Aber deren Fehlen liegt sicher nicht an der Engine.


----------



## Grolt (23. April 2017)

Um die Frage am auch heute noch beliebten FPS Genre bezogen auf die großen AAA-Spiele zu beantworten: Ja waren Sie.

FPS aus der Goldenen Ära ( 1996 - 2006):gutes  Gameplay, gutes Leveldesign, Anspuchsvoll

FPS aus der heutigen Zeit: mieses Gameplay, schlechtes Leveldesign, so stark runtergedummt das es auch der verweichlichste Kackboon ohne Probleme auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielen kann.


----------



## PureLoci (23. April 2017)

Die Spielewelt hat sich in einigen Dingen gewandelt. Ob zum Guten oder Schlechten liegt meiner Meinung nach im Auge des Betrachters. Ich finde es zum Beispiel Klasse, wenn ich meine Games herunterladen kann, wann ich will und nicht viel Platz dafür im Regal verschwende. Zumal man sich diese Sachen in der Vergangenheit nur einmal angesehen hat und dann zum Staubfänger wurden...und ja ich spiele seit Anfang der 90er Computerspiele. Überraschen mich Spiele wie früher? Ja und Nein. Es gibt Titel wie Horizon: Uero Dawn oder Nier: Automata die mich sehr wohl überrascht haben (im positiven) im negativen Sinne sicher Mass Effect: Andromeda (wobei ich es trotzdem auf 100% durchgespielt habe, wenn man verbuggte Quests mal absieht).

Eins steht fest: Spiele überzeugen heute anders als früher. Aber ich nenne das mal "Entwicklung".


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da will ich dir nicht grundsätzlich widersprechen, aber...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stimmt! Wobei dass dann auch nur ein weiteres Beispiel wäre, im Angesicht von tausenden Spielen mit "generischer" Musik, geschweige denn, dass es noch sowas wie "Main-Themes" überhaupt gibt.


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Oh, ich könnte dir da so einige nennen.
> Die Hälfte meiner Spotify-Playlisten besteht aus Spiele-Soundtracks und fast alles davon aus der neueren Zeit.
> 
> Ach, ich könnt ewig so weiter machen.




Echt? Das würde mich jetzt echt interessieren! Reicht mir, wenn du mir einfach mal noch ein paar nennen könntest, Videos etc. kann ich selbst suchen. 
Schreibe nämlich selbst Soundtracks und daher das generelle Interesse!


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. April 2017)

Der allgemeine Tenor scheint hier wirklich folgender zu sein: Spiele waren damals nicht so bugverseucht wie heute. 
Zumindest lese ich das aus dem Großteil der Kommentare hier raus. 

Dem kann ich mich aber nicht anschließen. Und ich spiele nun ebenfalls schon seit über 20 Jahren. 
Dass *gefühlt * mehr verbuggte Games auf den Markt kommen, liegt wohl schlichtweg daran, dass viele Spiele gehyped werden (teilweise so sehr, dass man einfach kein Bock mehr hat) und eben diese Spiele dann gern mal bis auf die kleinste Datei zerrissen und zerpflückt werden. Jedenfalls kann ich mich nur an eine Hand voll Spiele der letzten 5 Jahre erinnern, die WIRKLICH in einem desolaten Zustand auf den Markt kamen: Battlefield 4, Dishonored 2, Mafia 3, Arkham Knight, AC Unity, The Division und Sim City. Diese Spiele haben ewig Zeit gebraucht, um auch nur annährend spielbar zu sein. Eine Handvoll Spiele von wie vielen sonst, die in den letzten 5 Jahren erschienen sind? 100? 1000? Mehr? Kein Plan. 

Damals wie heute gab es Bugseuchen und die wird es vermutlich auch immer geben. Damals gab es Spiele wie Gothic, Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodline oder Gothic 3. Sicher noch einige mehr. Trotzdem gelten diese Spiele nach wie vor als Perlen und Klassiker. Also sehe ich das Problem überhaupt nicht in der technischen Umsetzung, die angeblich schlechter geworden ist. Sondern im Wandel des Spieldesigns. 

Das hochgelobte (und auch von mir geliebte) The Witcher 3 z.B. ist eines der simpelsten Action-RPGs ever. Zumindest ist es echt leicht verständlich und man braucht lediglich ein paar Minuten Einarbeitungszeit. Auch Skyrim war ein Rückschritt in Sachen Komplexität, verglichen mit Oblivion oder Morrowind. Aber ist das nun schlecht? Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Immerhin haben wir heute eine unglaubliche Vielfalt an Games und es gibt nicht nur simple "Brain off"-Games, sondern auch angenehm fordernde, komplexe und knackige SPiele, die einen herausfordern. Darkest Dungeon z.B. Dark Souls oder eben auch Divinity: OS oder Pillars of Eternity. Ich mag beides. 

Und ich mag auch, wie sich beispielsweise WoW entwickelt hat. Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum sich so viele Menschen Classic-WoW zurück wünschen. Classic war, im nachhinein betrachtet, schlichtweg unkomfortabel, langatmig und bestand zu 100% nur aus grinden, farmen, grinden, farmen. Es war schlichtweg irgendwann nur noch Arbeit. Sicher ist WoW heute deutlich zugänglicher und casual-freundlicher. Aber auch besser gestaltet, sodass es tatsächlich ein Spiel ist und keine Arbeit. 


DLCs? Die stören mich persönlich gar nicht. Die sind rein optional und selbst den ein oder anderen Story-DLC in Mass Effect hätte ich nicht vermisst, hätte ich nichts davon gewusst. Der From Ashes-DLC war ohnehin nur ne nette Gabe, aber hatte keinerlei Einfluss auf die eigentliche Handlung. Und das bisschen, was man da an Hintergrundinformationen bekam, hätte man auch locker in eines dieser herum liegenden Datenpads packen können. Der DLC war nicht relevant und der DLC-Charakter (ich kenn ja nichtmal mehr seinen Namen) war schlichtweg blass und uninteressant. Kurzum: Ich hab mir nur die wenigsten DLCs gekauft, z.B. den Dragonborn-DLC für Skyrim...oder den Overlord-DLC für ME2 (der verdammt geil war).


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ok, _da_ will ich dann doch widersprechen. Die Meldung ist Eigenwerbung, aber anscheinend war unter den Top 25 Blockbustern 2016 auf Steam die einzige frei lizensierbare Engine UE4.
> Sie bietet tatsächlich eine Menge Annehmlichkeiten und vorgefertigte Routinen. Quick and dirty, ja, für kleinere Projekte oder Demos. Aber AAA dürfte kaum ohne eigene Programmierung auskommen. Was du mit komplexen Mechaniken meinst weiß ich nicht.  Aber deren Fehlen liegt sicher nicht an der Engine.


Speziell ist mir da jetzt Cities Skylines im Kopf.. ist halt Unity! Was da an KI und generelle Datenmenge hintersteckt ist schon krass. Das meinte ich mit komplexe Mechaniken. (zugegeben, mehr fällt mir jetzt doch nichtmehr ein)

Nunja, wie auch immer.

Mein persönlicher Aufreger war Dead by Daylight. Voller Amateurfehler das Game:
Animationen, Charakterrigging, Lighting, Texturen... eigentlich fast alles würde mit sichtbaren Fehlern gemacht. (vor allem dann schlecht, wenns "erfahrene UE Entwickler sind.." Warhammer 40k Eternal Crusade ist technisch auch eher low..
Bestes Beispiel für "Wir haben ja UE4, dass kann nicht schlecht werden!". Klar, dass liegt nicht an der Engine selbst, sondern an der Community-Mentalität.
Wenn ich mir da das kleine Showchase der CryEngine (inklusive der Indie Dev Fund-Projekte) so anschaue: Das sieht alles technisch korrekt umgesezt aus. (wo schon kleine Indie-Teams mit Photogrammetrie arbeiten können!) Wolcen und Land of Pain.
Was ich bei den CE Entwicklern immer wieder beobachte ist, dass die komplexere Engine kein Platz lässt, bzw. die Entwickler davon abhält schlampig zu werden. Wie gesagt, dass ist nur indirekt ne Engine Sache und auch keine Skill Sache: Es ist eine Sache der Einstellung der Entwickler!

Die UE4 bietet so viele wirklich gute Workflows komplexe Systeme umzusetzen, aber genutzt wird das gefühlt nie! Und nochmal: Einstellungssache. Und ich bin der Meinung die UE4 trainiert der Entwicklerschaft diese Eigenschaft an sich zu sehr auf die Engine zu verlassen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Echt? Das würde mich jetzt echt interessieren! Reicht mir, wenn du mir einfach mal noch ein paar nennen könntest, Videos etc. kann ich selbst suchen.
> Schreibe nämlich selbst Soundtracks und daher das generelle Interesse!



Ich packs mal aus Platzgründen in nen Spoiler:


Spoiler



Dragon Age: Origins Main Theme (Inon Zur)
For Blood, for Glory, for Honor (Jeremy Soule) (The Elder Scrolls Online)
The Last of Us Main Theme (Gustavo Santaolalla)
All Gone (The Outside) (Gustavo Santaolalla) (The Last of Us)
Mass Effect Theme (Sam Hulik)
Spectre Introduction (Sam Hulik, Jack Wall) (Mass Effect)
Suicide Mission (Jack Wall) (Mass Effect 2)
The End Rund (Jack Wall) (Mass Effect 2)
An End, Once and for all (Clint Mansell) (Mass Effect 3)
Reaper Chase (Clint Mansell) (Mass Effect 3)
Dragon Age 2 Theme (Inon Zur)
Assassin's Creed 3 Main Theme (Lorne Balfe)
Baba Yetu (Christopher Tin) (Civ 4)
Little Trinketry (L'Orchestra Cinematique) (Valiant Heart)
Lonely Pebble (Daniel Jacob Teper) (Valiant Heart)
Nurture (Stephen Mark Satterthwaite) (Valiant Heart)
I Shall Rise (Karen O) (Rise of the Tomb Raider)
Dragon Age Inquisition Theme (Trevor Morris)
Journey to Skyhold (Trevor Morris) (Dragon Age: Inquisition)
Solas Theme (Trevor Morris) (Dragon Age: Inquisition)
Lost Elf Theme (Trevor Morris) (Dragon Age: Inquisition)
Descent Main Theme (Trevor Morris) (Dragon Age: Inquisition)
A Thief's End (Henry Jackman) (Uncharted 4)
For Better or Worse (Henry Jackman) (Uncharted 4)
Reborn (Simon Poole) (Dreamfall Chapters)
Assassin's Creed Rogue Main Theme (Elitsa Alexandrova)
Nate's Theme 3.0 (Greg Edmondson) (Uncharted 3)
Aloy's Theme (Joris de Man) (Horizon: Zero Dawn)
Prologue (Joris de Man) (Horizon: Zero Dawn)
Years of Training (The Flight) (Horizon: Zero Dawn)
A Better Beginnung (John Paesano) (Mass Effect: Andromeda)
A Trail of Hope (John Paesano) (Mass Effect: Andromeda)
Jodie's Suite (Lorne Balfe/Hans Zimmer) (Beyond: Two Souls)
Beyond (Lorne Balfe/Hans Zimmer) (Beyond: Two Souls)
Announcement Trailer (Simon Poole) (Dreamfall Chapters) (ja der Track heißt so)
Red Dead Redemption Theme (Bill Elm/Woody Jackson)



Und das ist "nur" meine BestOf-Playlist zum Radfahren.


----------



## SGDrDeath (23. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das fällt jetzt aber auch unter "verklärte Vergangenheit".
> 
> Ich erinnere mich noch gut an Spiele in den 90ern, die aufgrund von Bugs teilweise unspielbar waren und die *nie* gepatcht wurden. Besonders krass (für mich, weil ich Depp es gekauft habe):
> 
> ...


Das scheint das gleiche Niveau gewesen zu sein wie der Bundesliga Manager 97. Unbedruckte CD in der Erstauflage, völlig unspielbar und die Patches haben es auch nicht mehr retten können. Das war der Anfang vom Ende einer legendären Reihe und von Software 2000.

Die Ausrede war damals das zum Presswerk eben nicht die Goldmaster geschickt wurde sondern eine frühere Version. Nur warum man in einer Zeit, in der Patches downlaoden noch in weiter ferne lag, nicht allen Besitzern der Erstauflage nach einschicken der unbedruckten CD und einer Bonkopie keine ordentliche Version  schickte erklärte sich mir nicht. Dafür aber Patchen und trotzdem nicht alle Fehler beseitigen können. Und ich war genau so ein Depp und hab die Erstauflage gekauft.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. April 2017)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Die Ausrede war damals das zum Presswerk eben nicht die Goldmaster geschickt wurde sondern eine frühere Version. Nur warum man in einer Zeit, in der Patches downlaoden noch in weiter ferne lag, nicht allen Besitzern der Erstauflage nach einschicken der unbedruckten CD und einer Bonkopie keine ordentliche Version  schickte erklärte sich mir nicht. Dafür aber Patchen und trotzdem nicht alle Fehler beseitigen können. Und ich war genau so ein Depp und hab die Erstauflage gekauft.



Kleiner "Einwurf" dazu.  Dieses Problem hat die Spielebranche nicht exklusiv für sich.  Fehlpressungen und schlichte Inkompetenz einzelner Mitarbeiter oder auch  die der Künstler selbst, findet man allerdings auch nicht selten in der Musikindustrie. 

Mit heute oder damals, hat das leider nichts zu tun.  

Ähnlich sehe ich die Situation bei den Angeboten. Spiele für ein paar Mark oder Sammlungen mit X-Titeln für 29/39 etc. DM, gab es auch im Fachhandel. Der hatte aber eben nur von 9.30 bis 18.00 Uhr geöffnet und konnte einen nicht online mit Werbung volldröhnen.


----------



## Tori1 (23. April 2017)

Heute kosten die Spiele mehr in der Herstellung, da wird halt schon mal die Story auf 20% gekürzt und solche Spässe.
Technisch sind die heutigfen Spiele natürlich besser aber die werden nicht mehr mit liebe sondern nur noch wegen Cash gemacht und das merkt man den Games eben an.

Aber zum Glück gibt es auch gelegentlich Perlen wie Witcher 3 oder Grim Dawn. 
Qaulität macht eben doch mehr Cash, wenn man die Rechnung am Ende des Tages macht und nicht schon nach dem Frühstück


----------



## OldMCJimBob (23. April 2017)

Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass Spiele früher besser waren. In eigentlich allen Belangen haben Computerspiele eine deutliche Entwicklung gemacht, irgendwie auch natürlich. Klar hat mich so manches Spiel in meiner Jugend & Kindheit viel mehr geflasht, als es Spiele heute schaffen - das lag doch aber an meiner eigenen Unerfahrenheit! Wenn etwas noch neu ist, überzeugt es eben einfacher. Schlechte Games gibt es heute wie damals, objektiv sind heutige Top-Spiele damaligen Top-Spielen trotzdem weit überlegen. Sieht man jetzt mal vom Tand in der Verpackung ab, auf den kann ich aber super verzichten...


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2017)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der allgemeine Tenor scheint hier wirklich folgender zu sein: Spiele waren damals nicht so bugverseucht wie heute.
> Zumindest lese ich das aus dem Großteil der Kommentare hier raus.
> 
> DLCs? Die stören mich persönlich gar nicht. Die sind rein optional und selbst den ein oder anderen Story-DLC in Mass Effect hätte ich nicht vermisst, hätte ich nichts davon gewusst. Der From Ashes-DLC war ohnehin nur ne nette Gabe, aber hatte keinerlei Einfluss auf die eigentliche Handlung. Und das bisschen, was man da an Hintergrundinformationen bekam, hätte man auch locker in eines dieser herum liegenden Datenpads packen können. Der DLC war nicht relevant und der DLC-Charakter (ich kenn ja nichtmal mehr seinen Namen) war schlichtweg blass und uninteressant. Kurzum: Ich hab mir nur die wenigsten DLCs gekauft, z.B. den Dragonborn-DLC für Skyrim...oder den Overlord-DLC für ME2 (der verdammt geil war).



ja, ich denke das Problem sind halt 2 Dinge:
Eine Rosa Rote Brille die die Ungefixten Bugs vergessen lässt und das sehnsüchtige Warten auf den Patch der hoffentlich auf einer Heft-CD dabei war oder die Langgestreckten Dungeons und Wege, die aus Filler und Wegverlängerungsspiralen bestanden

und zum anderen die Einbildung das Addons damals so toll waren, als ob es nicht schon Shovelware CDs gab oder Offizielle Missionsdiscs wie zu C&C
Es würde unheimlich helfen wenn jeder der meint das DLCs doof seien sich überlegen: was bedeutet der Begriff eigentlich? Na, klingelt es?
Früher hat es sich eben nicht gelohnt eine Pferde Rüstung als CD in den Laden zu stellen und heute lohnt es sich eben 2-3 Skins zu basteln und die bei Steam anzubieten, die hätten halt früher keinen bekommen, weil das Spiel keinen so sehr interessiert hätte und die wären auch oft eh nicht wirklich umfrangreicher ausgefallen.

Selbst das Scheinargument vom Train Simulator ist da Banane, weil die Leute was vergessen: Die ganzen Addons sind von vielen Studios gemacht worden und gab es schon seit MS Flight Simlator 95 Zeiten und auch da schon hat man die für eher bescheuert erklärt wenn einer glaube dass man alle brauchen würde

Alleine hatte Früher einen Vorteil: Es gab keinen Seasonpass

Ansonsten, was war denn Früher wirklich besser? Was gibt es heute wirklich NACHWEIßLICH nicht mehr das es früher gab? Selbst wenn es Elemente in Großen Spielen nicht mehr gibt, irgendeinen Nischentitel wird es immer geben diese Feature hat, auch wenn es vielleicht nur 5 statt 35 davon gibt.

Selbst bei den Handbüchern muss man die Frage stellen ob die wirklich alle damals so toll waren oder im Prinzip aufgeblasen aus Tutorials, was man heute irgendwo besser im Spiel unterbringt


----------



## WeeFilly (23. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ansonsten, was war denn Früher wirklich besser? Was gibt es heute wirklich NACHWEIßLICH nicht mehr das es früher gab? Selbst wenn es Elemente in Großen Spielen nicht mehr gibt, irgendeinen Nischentitel wird es immer geben diese Feature hat, auch wenn es vielleicht nur 5 statt 35 davon gibt.
> 
> Selbst bei den Handbüchern muss man die Frage stellen ob die wirklich alle damals so toll waren oder im Prinzip aufgeblasen aus Tutorials, was man heute irgendwo besser im Spiel unterbringt



Antwort ja schon fast gegeben.  Und nein, natürlich waren nicht alle "toll", aber immerhin gab es sie...
Ich habe noch nie ein "tolles" digitales Booklet als PDF gesehen. (Vielleicht aber auch einfach nur weil mich solche dann gar nicht interessieren.)


----------



## Midass (23. April 2017)

In den 80er Jahren gab es schlichtweg auch viel weniger Spiele. Neue Ideen und echte Innovationen zu bringen, war einfach noch viel leichter. Heutzutage hat man das meiste schon zu oft in der einen oder anderen Form gesehen, als dass es als echte Neuerung taugt. Aber ist das schlimm? Die guten Ideen aus den 80ern und 90ern sind auch heute noch gut.

Die Spiele von vor 2000, die ich heute auch noch gelegentlich spiele, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen (z.B. Planescape Torment, zuletzt in der EE - schlägt Torment Numenera auch heute noch klar). Dagegen hätte es die perfekte Inszenierung eines "Witcher 3" früher niemals gegeben - alleine weil die Produktionskosten nicht möglich gewesen wären.

Klar wird heutzutage auch sehr viel Schrott produziert - aber da die Gesamtzahl der Spiele viel höher ist,  gibt es IMHO trotzdem genauso viel qualitativ hochwertige Titel wie "früher". Man findet sie nur schwerer.

Fazit: früher gabs geile Titel, heute auch. Aber heute sehen sie besser aus


----------



## CryPosthuman (23. April 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ich packs mal aus Platzgründen in nen Spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Liste! Ich muss sagen, dass diese Liste wirklich gut die Hits der letzen Zeit auflistet - zum Teil würde ich aber auch sagen, dass die Liste genau den Übergang zum 0815 Soundtrack darstellt.
 Klar, Mass Effekt ist ne Sache für sich. Drago Age... Melodie ja, Stimme in den Mainthemes ja , wobei das reine Instumental, bzw. das Orchestral finde ich (aus Musiker/Komponist Sicht) sehr generisch. Wäre da nicht die Charakterstimme mit drin.. wäre das für mich die Schwelle zum 0815.
Um ehrlich zu sein finde ich Inon Zur kompositorisch etwas überbewertet.. naja, ich kann an seinem Sound nirgends festmachen: Das ist Inon Zur.. Prince of Persia sticht für mich heraus, aber sonst.. Gerade von Crysis 1 war ich musikalisch eher enttäuscht, weils so generisch ist.

"For Better or Worse (Henry Jackman) (Uncharted 4)" für mich absolut 0815... NEIN, das stimmt so auch nicht! Es ist gute Musik, aber der gewisse Hitkarakter, dass unverkennbare fehlt! Tut mir leid, aber das könnte in jedem Spiel vorkommen..
Horizon Zero Dawn hat, finde ich etwas den Anklang von Vangelis im Soundtrack zu 1492 nur ohne die Elemente die Vangelis ausmachen..

Was ich meine "Battlefield 4 - OFFICIAL MAIN THEME (Extended)" du hörst dir 1 Sekunde an und weißt sofort, was es ist!
Was ich meine ist, dass heute kaum noch Soundtracks geschrieben werden die das Zeug zur Ikone haben!
Um mal noch ein modernes Beispiel zu nenne (zwar aus dem Film bereich) Transformer - Arival to Earth! Es gibt wohl kaum was Ikonischeres im klassischen Orchester und es ist jetzt kein so alter Film, dass man ihn als "Klassiker" bezeichnen könnte. (noch nicht)
Im Spielebereich hat z.B. Hellblade einen unverwechselbaren Sound! Generell die Paradox Interactiv Spiele sind sehr einzigartig! (find ich) "Hellblade Soundtrack: Battle March" hat man so sicher NOCH NIE gehört und wird es vermutlich auch "nie" wieder. (meine Definition von Einzigartig!)

Aber generell: Schaut man in die Toplisten von Steam, PSN und XBox..whatever. Wieviele Spiele sind dort drin, deren Soundtrack noch in der nächsten Spielergeneration bekannt sein werden? TES... und vielleicht noch drei vier andere aus über 100 Spielen.


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2017)

WeeFilly schrieb:


> Antwort ja schon fast gegeben.  Und nein, natürlich waren nicht alle "toll", aber immerhin gab es sie...
> Ich habe noch nie ein "tolles" digitales Booklet als PDF gesehen. (Vielleicht aber auch einfach nur weil mich solche dann gar nicht interessieren.)



naja
das ist so als wenn man von der Wüste auf den Ozean kommt
man hat zwar in der Theorie Wasser, ist aber dennoch nicht so toll



CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Liste! Ich muss sagen, dass diese Liste wirklich gut die Hits der letzen Zeit auflistet - zum Teil würde ich aber auch sagen, dass die Liste genau den Übergang zum 0815 Soundtrack darstellt.
> 
> Aber generell: Schaut man in die Toplisten von Steam, PSN und XBox..whatever. Wieviele Spiele sind dort drin, deren Soundtrack noch in der nächsten Spielergeneration bekannt sein werden? TES... und vielleicht noch drei vier andere aus über 100 Spielen.



naja, tut mir leid, aber das klingt auch nur so nach jemanden, der unbedingt Recht haben will und dann komische Argumente findet oder Dinge ignoriert und Pauschal abwiegelt. Weil früher auch alles so toll war


----------



## MrFob (23. April 2017)

Oh, fast vergessen, hier ist mall eine Sache, die ich frueher echt besser fand, und die ich gerne wieder zurueck haben wuerde. Und das ist User Interfaces in Spielen, die zur Spielwelt passen. Das hat ueber die Jahre mehr und mehr abgenommen und ich haette das wirklich gerne zurueck. Beispiel gefaellig? Das hier war die Charaktererstellung in Mass Effect 1:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dkC0pDgoMHI:71

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und hier ist die vom neuen Andromeda:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ktjywYQ8QCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Na, seht ihr den Unterschied? Fuer mich ist der riesig. Im ersten Teil zieht einen schon die Charakter Generierung direkt ins SPiele-Universum. Die zweite ist einfach ein Menue.
Oder erinnert sich jemand an die Installation der alten DOS Version des ersten Comman & Conquer?


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cioyLQ2O6yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






Oder hier, das war das Speichermenue von Ultima 9: Ascension:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das gesamte User Interface des Spiels war direkt in die Spielwelt integriert und so waren die Menues (Spiechern, Laden, Optionen usw.), so wie Quest Journal und Glossar im Tagebuch verwaltet, in dem man auch Seiten umblaettern konnte. Das Inventar war auch wirklich ein Rucksack, etc.

Diese Art der Gestaltung, an der man IMO merkt, dass die Entwickler ihre Spiele als ein Gesamtkunstwerk sehen wollen, frnn sie haben darauf geachtet, dass in diesen Spielen alles (sogar die Sachen, die einen daran erinnern, dass es ein Spiel ist, wie die Optionen) so gut wie moeglich in die Welt integriert und eingefuegt ist. Das sieht man heute, gerade in gross angelegten Produktionen nur noch sehr sehr selten (Ich habe sicher vieles verpasst aber das letzte, was mir in dieser Hinsicht wirklich positiv im Gedaechtnis geblieben ist war die Dead Space Reihe.

Waere schoen wenn wir in der Hinsicht wieder mehr sehen wuerden.


----------



## Batze (23. April 2017)

Ich glaube wir müssen da mal unterscheiden von Früher und ganz Früher.
Zu MSDos Zeiten war wirklich nicht alles besser. Wer da nicht die richtige Hardware und Batchdatei hatte und auch nicht wusste wie man gewissen Speicher eben Frei machte schaute meist in die Röhre, gerade beim Sound.
Spiele waren damals nicht wirklich besser, nur hatte man den Anschein, weil eben vieles neu war oder noch nicht so ausgelutscht wie jetzt. Wir Gamer waren eben noch eine Randerscheinung, das ist heute ganz anders, es ist ein Milliarden Geschäft.
Und da liegt auch die Krux begraben. Die meisten Publisher sind heute Aktien Unternehmen die sich einen Dreck um uns Zocker kümmern, es geht nur noch um Gewinn Maximierung, was ja nicht schlecht ist, tote Firmen bringen uns auch nicht weiter.
Das Problem ist das eben diese Firmen erkannt haben das mit Minimalem Aufwand Maximaler Profit zu machen ist. Und ja, leider haben wir das Steam zu verdanken, alles nur noch Online. Day One Patches usw. , dank auch Steam.
Man kann Steam eventuell einiges gutes abgewinnen, wer denn will, aber diese Plattform war der Untergang der Ehemaligen Spielkultur wie so einige Ältere sie eben kennen. Andere haben Nachgezogen.
Der gesamte DLC Müll, Wiederverkauf verbot  und alles was dazugehört, alles eine Erscheinung von Steam. Diese Plattform hat leider vieles zerstört.
Von der Idee von Grunde her eine tolle Sache, für den Erfinder, aber wie es nun mal so in der Welt ist, einer Profitiert sehr davon, und alle anderen schauen in die Röhre. So läuft eben Kapitalismus und vor allem Globalisierung, zumindest in eine Richtung..
Was ich am meisten vermisse sind die Telefonbuch dicken Klolektüre von schon angesprochenen Spielen, CIV. HoMM usw....
Spiele waren damals nicht immer besser, aber sie hatten Gesicht, sie hatten Leben, sie waren dein Freund. Heute ist vieles nur noch sehr immer das gleiche, nur noch auf den Massen Markt der *Aktionärs *Geld bringt 
beschränkt.
Nebenbei, mal ein wirklich guter Bericht mit Pro und Kontras , und keine Extrem persönliche  (Bild) Kolumne .


----------



## Enisra (23. April 2017)

naja, wie lange dauern heute eigentlich noch das installieren? 2min? Das ist heute einfach mal Überflüssig geworden weil es nicht mehr so Ewig dauert
Da würde ich eher sagen: ja gut dass ich so was wie in C&C nicht mehr sehen muss und eine installation eine Halbe Stunde dauert!
Dafür hatte man aber heute nicht mehr so komische Gänge zwischen 2 Levels wie in Half Life weil man die Levels schon im Hintergrund laden kann


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja
> 
> 
> naja, tut mir leid, aber das klingt auch nur so nach jemanden, der unbedingt Recht haben will und dann komische Argumente findet oder Dinge ignoriert und Pauschal abwiegelt. Weil früher auch alles so toll war



Ich glaube, dass die Diskussion ob es sich "0815" Musik handelt am Thema vorbeigeht. Rein musikalisch sind die Kompositionen in Videospielen *fast *alle auf dem Niveau "0815", egal ob früher oder heute.

Der Einsatz und die "Stimmung "haben sich meiner Meinung nach geändert.  Ob das besser oder schlechter ist, vermag ich allerdings nicht zu beurteilen...anders war oder ist es halt.


----------



## Batze (24. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wie lange dauern heute eigentlich noch das installieren? 2min? Das ist heute einfach mal Überflüssig geworden weil es nicht mehr so Ewig dauert
> Da würde ich eher sagen: ja gut dass ich so was wie in C&C nicht mehr sehen muss und eine installation eine Halbe Stunde dauert!
> Dafür hatte man aber heute nicht mehr so komische Gänge zwischen 2 Levels wie in Half Life weil man die Levels schon im Hintergrund laden kann


2 Minuten Installation, aha, da hast du aber wohl die massig Download Zeit vergessen die so einige Spieler brauchen.
Schau dir doch mal Spiele Heute an, 50 Gig und mehr, mit 2 Minuten ist da nicht. Von anderem Mist den du leider mal wieder von dir gibst wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. Also ich weiß ja nicht was du so spielt? Wohl nur immer nue noch den ETS und sonst nichts, sonst wüsstest du es besser.


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> 2 Minuten Installation, aha, da hast du aber wohl die massig Download Zeit vergessen die so einige Spieler brauchen.
> Schau dir doch mal Spiele Heute an, 50 Gig und mehr, mit 2 Minuten ist da nicht. Von anderem Mist den du leider mal wieder von dir gibst wollen wir mal gar nicht reden. Also ich weiß ja nicht was du so spielt? Wohl nur immer nue noch den ETS und sonst nichts, sonst wüsstest du es besser.



Ich weiß ja, du hast es nicht so mit Worten
Aber wenn ich von Installation rede, rede ich von ... der Installation, oh wunder

Vorallem, Download kann im Hintergrund laufen, da muss ich nicht dabei sein, das kann im Hintergrund laufen oder wenn man gerade nicht da ist oder nachts
Mach dass mal mit einer "Installation" wie Sims2 wo man merhfach CDs wechseln muss oder wie bei C&C Verzeichnisse Auswählen und Ports wechseln, verdammter Fortschritt, hat die ganzen schönen installationsbildschirme geklaut


----------



## Batze (24. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Mach dass mal mit einer "Installation" wie Sims2 wo man merhfach CDs wechseln muss oder wie bei C&C Verzeichnisse Auswählen und Ports wechseln, verdammter Fortschritt, hat die ganzen schönen installationsbildschirme geklaut


Installier ich dir sehr viel schneller von DVD als du es jemals runtergeladen hast. Zeit insgesamt ist hier der Faktor.
Und nebenbei, SIM 2 C&C, lolo, was spielst du denn. Lad dir mal die üblichen 50 GIGA Monster runter und nicht solche Oldy Spiele. Und zwar am Release Day. Mal sehen wer schneller ist/wäre.
Irgendwann mal Nachts das ganze Nebenbei runterladen ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2017)

ich sehe (mal wieder) du willst es nicht verstehen

Aber installier du mal schön, ich mache in der Zwischenzeit wo das herrunter lädt was anderes


----------



## Batze (24. April 2017)

Kein Problem,  in der Zeit wo du Stundenlang runterlädt habe ich schon von DVD fertig installiert. Wer hier nicht was versteht , das steht noch außer Frage. Verdreh doch nicht alles immer. Jetzt bin auf einmal ich derjenige der runter läd, oh man Enisra.


----------



## zukolada (24. April 2017)

Früher waren die Spiele nicht besser,  sondern man hatte einen anderen Bezug dazu. Man hat es schlicht als Zeitvertreib gemacht, viel Spaß dabei gehabt und sich um die eigentlich vielen Bugs und Co. nicht gekümmert... (spiele selbst seit Atari 2600)!

Heute ist der Anspruch an die Spiele astronomisch hoch. Viele wollen eigentlich nicht ausgelassen Spaß haben und suchen lieber das Haar in der Suppe (Grafik-Downgrade, Lippenbewegungen, Haare, Grashalme, keine 2 Mio. Körperbewegungen usw usw usw.) Früher gab es diese Probleme nicht, weil es so etwas grafisch erst gar nicht gab. 

Da hatte der Polygon-Kopf die gleiche braune Farbe, wie der Boden. 

Leute, die sich heute noch über etwas bei Spielen (zumindest grafisch) wie zb. Horizon oder Witcher 3 zu rumquäken haben, sind einfach zu jung um das zu begreifen. Die sind in dem Überschwang des Spiele-Luxus erst aufgewachsen.

Leute älteren Semesters haben da ne ganz andere Wertschätzung. Wo wir früher Spaß bei Pong, Donkey Kong etc hatten, können sich die Kinder heute nicht mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2017)

ich gebs auf
erklärt mal jemand anderes dem dass ich in der Zeit gemütlich was zocken, ein Video oder ein Stream schauen kann und nach dem der Rechner Fertig ist mal kurz auf das Spiel zum Installieren klicken muss, während man bei Sims 2 am Rechner, hmmmm, ach ja, GAR NICHTS! machen konnte außer den Ladebalken anstarren und darauf warten kann bis mal Wechseln sie die CD steht


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. April 2017)

Ich zocke einfach beides: Neue Spiele und alte Retrospiele  Es gibt heute Spiele die besser sind und es gibt Retro Spiele, die besser sind. 
Gerade bei Adventure waren die alten Spiele meist besser. An den Humor, den Wortwitz und an die Rätsel kommt da kein Spiel mehr. Wo es umgekehrt ist, das ist bei den Sportspielen. Wenn jemand FIFA, PES oder NBA2k spielt, der möchte sicher nicht die uralten Fußball- oder Basketballspiele zocken  

Und so könnte man das weiterführen. Wer Spiele mag, der pickt sich einfach bei beiden (Retro & Neu) die besten Spiele raus und zockt sie einfach


----------



## FalloutEffect (24. April 2017)

Das was ich wirklich vermisse sind richtig gute Wirtschaftssimulationspiele. Heute versteht man unter Wirtschaftssimulation einfach nur Aufbauspiele mit/im Strategiemodus wie Anno, Civilization oder Siedler oder eben die x-te Ausgabe irgendeines Fussballmanagers. Aber ich meine sowas realistisches und gegenwärtiges wie Fugger/Gilde Planer, Redner usw gibt es heute leider nicht mehr.

Das Abklingen der Adventuregames konnten die Rollenspiele für mich auffangen. Auch wenn mittlerweile viele Rollenspiele mir zu Actionlastig ausfallen.


----------



## Velmor (24. April 2017)

Hmmm,

waren die Spiele früher besser....gute Frage und Objektiv betrachtet wohl nein. 
Werden Klassiker schlechter....die die wir liebten nicht wirklich.
In regelmäßgen Abständen spiele ich die Perlen von früher Heute noch immer !
Egal ob Load Runner auf dem C64......Day of Tentacle auf dem PC oder WOW auf nem Classic Server
immer wieder spiele ich alte SPiele.....UND meine Kinder mittlerweile mit mir.

Was ich aber wirklich vermisse......und mein Spieleschrank auch....die schönen Packungen....snif.
Mag sein das ich einer der wenigen war......aber ich habe Handbücher "geliebt".
In der Badewanne habe ich mir die Anleitung von CIv 1 durchgelesen....habe mit Kumpels nächte lang Pläne
"studiert"/  erstellt.... wie wir in Lands of Lore.....DSA.......weiterkommen....habe die schönen Karten aus den Packungen
die Techtrees was auch immer im Zimmer aufgehängt....Heute....

Wobei wenn man bereit ist sich die Collectors Edtionen zu holen hat man das auch noch...also doch nicht alles schlechter 

Schön finde ich, wie schon vorhin geschrieben, dass meine Kinder die Spiele ich die vor 30 Jahren gut fand zum größten Teil auch Heute gut finden.

Heißt wohl auch ich "spiele" schon sehr lange spiele am c64/Pc / Konsole  was auch immer....ich werde wohl auch älter....wobei *Grins*
was soll mein Vater sagen, der mir das ganze auf dem VC20 / C64 gezeigt hat. *g*

Grüße an die Generation die wirklich noch Pong sich neu gekauft hat und die wohl jetzt OMAS und OPAS sind....HAHA 

So long der Velmor


----------



## RedDragon20 (24. April 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich zocke einfach beides: Neue Spiele und alte Retrospiele  Es gibt heute Spiele die besser sind und es gibt Retro Spiele, die besser sind.
> Gerade bei Adventure waren die alten Spiele meist besser. An den Humor, den Wortwitz und an die Rätsel kommt da kein Spiel mehr. Wo es umgekehrt ist, das ist bei den Sportspielen. Wenn jemand FIFA, PES oder NBA2k spielt, der möchte sicher nicht die uralten Fußball- oder Basketballspiele zocken
> 
> Und so könnte man das weiterführen. Wer Spiele mag, der pickt sich einfach bei beiden (Retro & Neu) die besten Spiele raus und zockt sie einfach



Ich lass von Retro-Games lieber die Finger. Nicht, weil ich sie als schlechter per se empfinde. Aber Spiele wie Gothic, Baldur's Gate 2 o.ä. sind für mich einfach Klassiker, an die ich gute Erinnerungen habe. Und wenn ich die jetzt nochmal auspacken und zocken würde, würde ich mir vermutlich aufgrund der veralteten Grafik und dem extrem sperrigen Gameplay wohl Augenkrebs kriegen und die schönen nostalgischen Erinnerungen wären futsch.  Einfach, weil ich nun doch von aktuellen Spielen recht verwöhnt bin.


----------



## nevermind85 (24. April 2017)

Velmor schrieb:


> Was ich aber wirklich vermisse......und mein Spieleschrank auch....die schönen Packungen....snif.
> Mag sein das ich einer der wenigen war......aber ich habe Handbücher "geliebt".
> In der Badewanne habe ich mir die Anleitung von CIv 1 durchgelesen....habe mit Kumpels nächte lang Pläne
> "studiert"/  erstellt.... wie wir in Lands of Lore.....DSA.......weiterkommen....habe die schönen Karten aus den Packungen
> die Techtrees was auch immer im Zimmer aufgehängt....Heute....



Ob das wirklich so wenige waren, denke ich nicht. Hier wäre jedenfalls noch einer... ich kann Dir heute noch diverse Handbücher (C&C, Dune 2, KKND....) aus dem Kopf wiedergeben, weil ich sie mir damals gefühlt jeden Tag durchgelesen habe.
Das früher alles besser war, wage ich dennoch sehr zu bezweifeln. Damals wie heute gab es auch jede Menge Schrott, nur habe ich pers. den Eindruck, dass die wirklich erfolgreichen und bekannten Spiele durchweg eine sehr viel höhere Qualität hatten. Man konnte als Entwickler eben nicht einfach mal nen 20 GiG-Patch zum Release raushauen und musste im Vorfeld wesentlich besser Testen. Auf der anderen Seite sind Spiele heute natürlich auch sehr viel komplexer; allerdings frage ich mich immer wieder, warum die Komplexität auf Kosten der Qualität erhöht wird. Bei einigen Spielen hat man wirklich das Gefühl, für einen Betatest den vollen Preis zu zahlen..


----------



## LaggyNET (24. April 2017)

Also ich finde die allermeisten alten Games sehr viel schlechter, als aktuelle Games. Liegt einfach daran, dass sowohl Gameplay, Story, als auch Inszenierung heute einfach besser sind. Heute ist alleine schon Leveldesign-mäßig viel mehr möglich, als damals, so dass selbst grafisch einfache, stilisierte Indie Games sehr viel mehr zu bieten haben, als damalige Triple-A Produktionen. Ein Firewatch könnte z.B. nie seinen Charme entfalten, wenn es die heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten nicht gäbe, obwohl das Comichafte Grafikdesign sehr simpel und reduziert ist. Selbst ein Shovel Knight kann heute sehr viel mehr bieten, als auf damaligen 2D-Konsolen aus technischer Sicht möglich gewesen wäre.

Klar war die Revolution damals groß und daher kommt auch die Begeisterung. Aber aus heutiger Sicht sind nur sehr, sehr wenige Klassiker wirklich spielenswert. Die meisten davon haben eh schon ein Remaster bekommen oder leben in Form von anderen Spielen und Marken weiter.


Gerade Witcher 3 und Horizon Zero Dawn haben zuletzt erst wieder bewiesen, wie grandios und frisch sich heutzutage Triple-A Spiele noch anfühlen können. Von Spielen wie Dark Souls oder Nier Automata fang ich erst gar nicht an.
Gerade Dark Souls ist doch auch so ein Spiel, das viele an alte Tugenden aus Games von damals erinnert. Ich kenne aber von damals kein Spiel, welches mit Dark Souls oder Deamon Souls vergleichbar wäre... Im Gegenteil, erst jetzt kommen immer mehr Spiele, die das Spielkonzept kopieren und erweitern.

Und was den Schwierigkeitsgrad insgesamt betrifft. Ja, damals waren viele Spiele bockschwer. Vor allem Plattformer. Aber das mussten sie zum Teil auch sein, da der Content meist nicht allzuviel hergegeben hat. Also braucht man etwas, das den Spieler fordert, so dass er sich freuen kann, wenn er das Spiel gemeistert hat. Heutzutage ist bei den meisten Spielen nicht das meistern des Gameplays das Erfolgserlebnis, sondern das Erfolgserlebnis zieht man aus dem Absolvieren von Aufgaben, Missionen und der letztendlichen Bezwingung des "Bösen". Nicht der gewonnene Endkampf ist hier die Befriedigung, sondern der Weg dahin, was imho eben so ähnlich funktioniert, wie bei Filmen. 

Heutige Spiele sind eben sehr viel Handlungsgetriebener und ziehen ihren Spielspaß nicht nur aus einem hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad. 
Kurz: Heutige Spiele können spaß machen, selbst wenn man sie auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchspielt. Das war damals nicht so. Ein zu leichtes Spiel wäre nach 5 Minuten langweilig gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Besser würde ich nicht sagen, es war halt anders (und es war eine andere Zeit)


Richtig. 

Ein anderer User meinte in diesem Thread, dass man "früher" mehr auf den Kunden eingegangen ist. 

Stimmt, aber nicht weil der Publisher den Kunden so mochte, sondern weil PC Spiele bzw. der Spielemarkt mMn noch nicht so ein Millionenbusiness wie heute ist. Damals konnte man für relativ wenig Geld noch absolute Blockbuster entwickeln und weil die Käuferschicht nicht so vielfältig war, musste man eben um die Gunst der Spieler ( = Käufer ) werben.

Dies hat man mit Goodies gemacht.

Heute muss man, aus Sicht der Publisher, Millionen für einen Blockbuster hinlegen und hoffen, dass sich hier Käufer finden um die Kosten zu decken.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Also ich finde die allermeisten alten Games sehr viel schlechter, als aktuelle Games. Liegt einfach daran, dass sowohl Gameplay, Story, als auch Inszenierung heute einfach besser sind. Heute ist alleine schon Leveldesign-mäßig viel mehr möglich, als damals, so dass selbst grafisch einfache, stilisierte Indie Games sehr viel mehr zu bieten haben, als damalige Triple-A Produktionen. Ein Firewatch könnte z.B. nie seinen Charme entfalten, wenn es die heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten nicht gäbe, obwohl das Comichafte Grafikdesign sehr simpel und reduziert ist. Selbst ein Shovel Knight kann heute sehr viel mehr bieten, als auf damaligen 2D-Konsolen aus technischer Sicht möglich gewesen wäre.


Ich denke genau darüber lässt sich wunderbar streiten ...

Die damaligen Adventures haben eine tolle Geschichte erzählt, Civ I und Dune 2 boten ein hervorragendes Gameplay, Diablo, Warcraft etc.pp. haben im Grunde alle von dir genannten Punkte superb vermischt.

Du sprichst von Leveldesign ... hast du dir mal die Karten von einem Ultima 7 inkl. AddOns angeschaut? Von einem Doom? Also nicht dem Spiel von 2016, sondern dem echten Doom? 

Du sprichst von einem Witcher 3 und H:ZD, wobei ich nur Witcher 3 gezockt habe: bis auf die Grafik bot das vorgenannte Ultima 7 alles. Geschichte, Entscheidungen, Seitenquests, eine lebendige Spielwelt [...].

Viele scheinen Grafik bzw. aktuelle Präsentation mit Gameplay, Design etc.pp. in Verbindung zu bringen ... klammert man die Grafik aus, boten die damaligen Spiele nicht weniger, ganz im Gegenteil. Zum Teil eher mehr.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Speziell ist mir da jetzt Cities Skylines im Kopf.. ist halt Unity! Was da an KI und generelle Datenmenge hintersteckt ist schon krass. Das meinte ich mit komplexe Mechaniken. (zugegeben, mehr fällt mir jetzt doch nichtmehr ein)
> Mein persönlicher Aufreger war Dead by Daylight. Voller Amateurfehler das Game....



Für mich ist ARK so ein Beispiel, es wirkt einfach irgendwie zusammengeschustert. Das Spiel tauchte im Taskmanager auch ewig als ShooterGame.exe auf, keine Ahnung ob das noch immer so ist aber man weiß dann schon ungefähr was man bekommt.


----------



## LaggyNET (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke genau darüber lässt sich wunderbar streiten ...
> 
> Die damaligen Adventures haben eine tolle Geschichte erzählt, Civ I und Dune 2 boten ein hervorragendes Gameplay, Diablo, Warcraft etc.pp. haben im Grunde alle von dir genannten Punkte superb vermischt.
> 
> ...




Nein, alleine schon die Tatsache, dass heutige Spiele in drei Dimensionen funktionieren beeinflusst maßgeblich das Gameplay und Leveldesign. Auch Wettereffekte und Partikeleffekte nehmen Einfluss aufs Gameplay, genauso wie dynamischer Tag und Nachtwechsel. Damals konnte man sich da bestenfalls mit einem Fog of War behelfen.
Von glaubwürdigen Charakteren und Emotionen ganz zu schweigen. Multiplayer auf großen Levels mit 64 Mann? Geht auch erst, seit die CPUs, das packen.

Ein Spiel wie Portal? In das man durch die Portale in andere Räume blicken kann und das mehrfach? Wäre in den 90ern wohl technisch nicht möglich gewesen, aber für mich zählt es zu einem der spaßigsten Spiele überhaupt...


Klar, einige alte Spiele haben schon wirklich viel geboten und bieten auch heute noch viel. Aber solche Spiele sind wie gesagt die Ausnahme. Das  allgemeine Niveau ist in allen Bereichen im Schnitt deutlich höher, als damals.


----------



## Neawoulf (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich denke genau darüber lässt sich wunderbar streiten ...
> 
> Die damaligen Adventures haben eine tolle Geschichte erzählt, Civ I und Dune 2 boten ein hervorragendes Gameplay, Diablo, Warcraft etc.pp. haben im Grunde alle von dir genannten Punkte superb vermischt.
> 
> ...



Kann ich so nur unterschreiben. Der größte Unterschied zwischen damals und heute ist wohl die Präsentation, die früher einfacher gestrickt/anders war. Ich vergleiche das immer gerne mit dem Unterschied zwischen Buch und Film. Heutzutage sind viele Spiele wie Kinofilme inszeniert, früher dagegen waren es eher spielbare Bücher (vor allem im Adventure- und RPG-Bereich). Ich mag beides, aber aus unterschiedlichen Gründen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Nein, alleine schon die Tatsache, dass heutige Spiele in drei Dimensionen funktionieren beeinflusst maßgeblich das Gameplay und Leveldesign. Auch Wettereffekte und Partikeleffekte nehmen Einfluss aufs Gameplay, genauso wie dynamischer Tag und Nachtwechsel. Damals konnte man sich da bestenfalls mit einem Fog of War behelfen.
> Von glaubwürdigen Charakteren und Emotionen ganz zu schweigen. Multiplayer auf großen Levels mit 64 Mann? Geht auch erst, seit die CPUs, das packen.
> 
> Ein Spiel wie Portal? In das man durch die Portale in andere Räume blicken kann und das mehrfach? Wäre in den 90ern wohl technisch nicht möglich gewesen, aber für mich zählt es zu einem der spaßigsten Spiele überhaupt...
> ...



Ich kann deine "Argumente" wirklich nicht nachvollziehen, es tut mir leid. Glaubwürdige Charaktere gab es schon zu Police Quest I Zeiten, als man nur CGA Grafik mit einem Textparser hatte. 

Auch diese Spiele haben eine super spannende Geschichte erzählt, haben Charaktere eingeführt und glaubhaft vermittelt, warum dies und das gemacht wurde ...

Ich könnte dir jetzt erzählen, dass es in Ultima 7 auch geregnet hat ...  

Übrigens scheinst du dich schon wieder an der Grafik und der Präsentation festzuargumentieren ... ist dir das mal aufgefallen?

Darf ich fragen, mit wieviel Jahren du angefangen hast zu spielen? Natürlich hat sich die dritte Ebene, sprich 3D, erst im Laufe der Zeit etabliert ... aber auch das erste Tomb Raider, als Beispiel für 3D, war super. Aber selbst hierfür benötigt man keine 3D Grafik, kennst du z.B. Dark Forces?

64 Mann Mehrspieler? Okay, das gab es damals nicht. "Wir" hatten dafür Nullmodemparties, d.h. alte PCs mit einem Nullmodemkabel verbunden, und später dann Netzwerkparties. Es gab nämlich Zeiten, wo man komplett offline und mit 10-12 Leuten gemeinsam zocken konnte. 

Ggf. bin ich aus dem Alter raus, wo man mit 64 Personen online zockt ... aber Netzwerkparties waren die Höhepunkte des Schülerdasein: keine Verpflichtungen, keine Probleme ... mit 12 Kumpels in einem großen Haus, die Eltern wurden in den Urlaub geschickt, und dann hat man uns eine Woche nicht mehr gesehen!  

Grandiose Zeit ... kommt nicht mehr wieder!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. April 2017)

Es stimmt schon, die *frühen" Spiele waren häufig sehr viel experimentierfreudiger, als das heute der Fall ist, das Gameplay vielschichtiger und tief"schürfender" (no Minecraft-Pun intended), heutzutage sind im AAA-Bereich die Spiele dafür "streamline"-optimiert und auf ein Massenpublikum zugeschnitten, Ecken und Kanten bestmöglich abgeschnitten.

Aber: Es ist ja nun so, dass sich die Indie-Szene seit Jahren im Aufwind befindet. Klar, auch dort findet sich jede Menge Schrott, aber trotzdem finden sich dort auch Perlen, die (halbwegs) zeitgemäße Präsentation UND Spieltiefe miteinander verknüpfen. 

Ich bleibe dabei, heute ist unterm Strich vieles besser als früher.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bleibe dabei, heute ist unterm Strich vieles besser als früher.


Sicherlich. 

Das heutige Paket für Spieler ist attraktiver und interessanter, was sich dementsprechend auch an den Steam Nutzerzahlen gut ableiten lässt.

Ich persönlich mag die heutige Zeit auch nicht mehr missen und wüsste nicht, ob ich heute noch den Nerv hätte, mich durch ein Ultima 7 oder 8, wobei 8 schon 'weichgespült' war!11eins, zu spielen. Oder ob ich heute nochmal die Zeit und den Elan aufbringen könnte, mich mit einem Wörterbuch vor den PC zu setzen und eine Sprache zu lernen.

Ich werd nie vergessen, als "wir" damals mit einem Wörterbuch vor Police & Space Quest saßen und hier Englisch gelernt haben. Unfassbar grandios!


----------



## Spassbremse (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich mag die heutige Zeit auch nicht mehr missen und wüsste nicht, ob ich heute noch den Nerv hätte, mich durch ein Ultima 7 oder 8, wobei 8 schon 'weichgespült' war!11eins, zu spielen. Oder ob ich heute nochmal die Zeit und den Elan aufbringen könnte, mich mit einem Wörterbuch vor den PC zu setzen und eine Sprache zu lernen.



Das meinte ich jetzt gar nicht. Ich habe durchaus noch Freude an wahnsinnig kompexen Titeln, die gut und gerne eine monatelange Einarbeitungszeit benötigen, damit man sie so richtig begreift (Paradox...hust) - ich freue mich v. a. über die heutigen technischen Möglichkeiten.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bleibe dabei, heute ist unterm Strich vieles besser als früher.



Dank Kickstarter und Early Access (trotz all der Gurken) kommen eben immer wieder gute Indiegames raus, die noch alte Tugenden wie Modsupport bieten und auch mal Spiele hervorbringen, die von Publishern wohl nie umgesetzt worden wären. KSP ist für mich so ein Bsp. und ich habe in das Spiel mehr Stunden gesteckt als in alle AAA Titel der letzten paar Jahre.

Ich glaube heute kann einfach eine viel breitere Masse angesprochen werden. Der Mainstream, der sich am x-ten Ableger von CoD oder an der Ubisoftformel erfreuen kann wird ebenso bedient wie die Spieler, die sich an Oldschooladventures und -rollenspielen erfreuen.


----------



## spaceforce (24. April 2017)

Jein als Fazit trifft es schon ganz gut. Ich bin seit den ersten Stunden in den 80'ern (ja, ich bin ein echt alter Sack) der Homecomputer dabei und kann es daher halbwegs beurteilen. Bis heute erstaunt mich dabei allerdings, was die damaligen Entwickler teilweise auf 1-2 Disketten gezaubert haben (das sind wenige MB). Im Verhältnis gesehen grenzt das teilweise an ein Wunder. Da fällt mir z.B. Midwinter ein. Ein erstklassiges Strategie- und Actiongame in einer großen offenen (wenn auch grafisch eintönigen) Welt. Das Spielkonzept war stimmig und einfallsreich. Einen derartigen Titel habe ich seit dem nicht mehr gesehen. Oder nehmen wir die ganzen vollen und halben Simulationsspiele, die auch qualitativ überzeugen konnten. Heute gibt es noch die billig hingeklatschten Landwirtschaft, Bus und was weiß ich Simulationen, die aber nicht annähernd an die Simulationen von früher heranreichen. Ein umfangreicher, aber trotzdem zugänglicher Flight Simulator? Fehlanzeige. Eine gute U-Boot-Simulation? Nach dem spielerischen Desaster des letzten Silent Hunter ebenfalls Fehlanzeige. Selbst die ersten Silent Service Teile hatten taktisch mehr zu bieten und boten eine bessere KI auf nur 1-2 Disketten. Das muss man sich mal im Vergleich vorstellen. Und nein, das ist kein verklärter Blick. Gute Fussballmanager? Es gibt nur noch einen auf dem Markt, der allerdings immer noch größtenteils mehr an Excel als an ein Spiel erinnert.

Trotzdem stimmt es, dass man als "alter Hase" die alten Zeiten in vielen Bereichen auch komplett verklärt und die Erinnerung uns einen Streich spielt. Ich habe z.B. vor einiger Zeit mal meinen alten Atari ST aus dem Schrank geholt (ja, der funktioniert tatsächlich immer noch) und einige Spiele angeworfen. Einige Titel hatte ich wirklich komplett anders in Erinnerung... Die Gründe dafür sind im Artikel gut erklärt. Was hatte ich damals Pole Position mit Begeisterung gespielt. Wenn ich die Grafik, den Umfang und die Physik mit heutigen Rennspielen vergleiche, dann ist das einfach lachhaft.

Umfangreiche Handbücher und Beilagen sind etwas, was ich wirklich vermisse. Gute Tutorials hin oder her, es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob ich eine schwere Packung in den Händen halte oder ein schnöde Box mit einem Beipackzettel öffne (oder gleich nur noch downloade). Das Gefühl ist einfach ein anderes. Das fehlt mir schon manchmal.

Hingegen wären mir bei Spielen wie GTA damals wohl die Augen ausgefallen, oder ich hätte einen Herzinfarkt erlitten. Nur mal als ein großes Beispiel genannt. Damals undenkbar, dass Spiele jemals diesen Detailgrad und Umfang erreichen.

Wie gesagt, ein Jein zum "früher war alles besser" tritt es gut. Was viele Entwickler meiner Meinung nach aber besser konnten, ganz sicher auch viele nicht, war gezwungenermaßen  das absolute Maximum aus der damaligen Technik herauszuholen. Da wird heute eher "geschlampt".


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

spaceforce schrieb:


> [...]
> Hingegen wären mir bei Spielen wie GTA damals wohl die Augen ausgefallen, oder ich hätte einen Herzinfarkt erlitten. Nur mal als ein großes Beispiel genannt. Damals undenkbar, dass Spiele jemals diesen Detailgrad und Umfang erreichen.
> [...]


Interessanter Betrag, vielen Dank!

Aber zu diesem Punkt ... hast du wirklich mal die alten Ultima Teile, allem voran 6, 7 und mit Abstrichen auch 8, gespielt?

Bei Ultima 7, ich hab es vor kurzem mal wieder etwas länger gespielt, darum fällt der Name so häufig!, kannst du alles, was dein Charakter realistisch tragen kann, bewegen. Wo anders hinlegen, du kannst mit fast allen Dingen interagieren [...].

Deine Entscheidungen, die du zu Anfang getroffen hast, verfolgen dich das ganze Spiel. Ggf. verlassen dich sogar die Mitglieder deiner Gruppe, weil sie mit den Entscheidungen nicht unverstanden sind.

D.h. es gab damals schon Spiele, deren Umfang und Detailgrad auch noch heute wieder unerreicht sind und scheinbar auch bleiben.


----------



## MrFob (24. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, wie lange dauern heute eigentlich noch das installieren? 2min? Das ist heute einfach mal Überflüssig geworden weil es nicht mehr so Ewig dauert
> Da würde ich eher sagen: ja gut dass ich so was wie in C&C nicht mehr sehen muss und eine installation eine Halbe Stunde dauert!
> Dafür hatte man aber heute nicht mehr so komische Gänge zwischen 2 Levels wie in Half Life weil man die Levels schon im Hintergrund laden kann



Echt jetzt? Also wenn du aus meinem Post herausgezogen hast, dass ich lange Installationen wieder zurueck haben will, dann kann ich nur davon ausgehen, dass  du mich aktiv falsch verstehen wolltest.


----------



## Weissbier242 (24. April 2017)

Was ich früher etwas besser fand, war das es nicht so eine Flut an Spielen gab. Man hat sich viel mehr mit den Spielen auseinandergesetzt. Jetzt hab Ich eins noch nicht mal durch, da kommt schon das nächste was mich reizt. So wird die Pills of Shame immer länger


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. April 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Kleiner "Einwurf" dazu.  Dieses Problem hat die Spielebranche nicht exklusiv für sich.  Fehlpressungen und schlichte Inkompetenz einzelner Mitarbeiter oder auch  die der Künstler selbst, findet man allerdings auch nicht selten in der Musikindustrie.
> 
> Mit heute oder damals, hat das leider nichts zu tun.


Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet , es war nur ein weiteres Beispiel dafür das damals eben nicht alles toll war und nur bugfreie Spiele rauskamen.

Natürlich ist das nicht exklusiv für die Spielbranche, aber es mutet etwas seltsam an das man ja angeblich eine besser funktionierende Version des Spiels hatte, die aber nicht an die Betroffenen dann gab sondern vergeblich versuchte die kaputte zu reparieren.


----------



## spaceforce (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Interessanter Betrag, vielen Dank!
> 
> Aber zu diesem Punkt ... hast du wirklich mal die alten Ultima Teile, allem voran 6, 7 und mit Abstrichen auch 8, gespielt?
> 
> ...




Den Detailgrad und Umfang bezog ich in dem Fall von GTA jetzt eher auf die grafische sichtbare Welt, nicht auf die Mechanismen dahinter. Deswegen erwähnte ich im Vergleich auch Midwinter, bei dem man z.B. vorher genau die Charaktere im Handbuch studieren sollte, bevor man versuchte Person X mit Person Y zu rekrutieren. Hat man nicht darauf geachtet, war ein stundenlanger oder gar tagelanger Weg im schlimmsten Fall umsonst Was habe ich da teilweise endlos lange gegrübelt, wen ich wohin schicke. Herrlich. Ich liebe das Spiel von den Mechanismen her heute noch. Und, es hatte einen sehr hohen Wiederspielwert. Bei GTA wäre mir früher halt aufgrund des Grafik und der detaillierten Welt die Kinnlade runtergefallen (hätte ich damals nie für möglich gehalten), während mich Midwinter durch die Mechanik und das Spielprinzip begeistert hatte und auch heute noch begeistern würde.  

Ultima ging leider an mir komplett vorbei, warum auch immer. Dazu kann ich leider nicht viele sagen, hörte aber ganz ähnliche Dinge wie du sie berichtest.

Es gab aber eben auch Spiele die man damals mit Begeisterung spielte, die man einfach anders in Erinnerung hat und heute mit keiner Kneifzange mehr anfassen würde, wenn man sich die Titel jetzt nochmal anschaut. Wie gesagt, erstaunt bin ich trotzdem immer noch was die damals aus nur wenigen MB, das muss man sich wirklich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, gemacht haben. Das ist teilweise schon wirklich sensationell. Daher: Jein passt gut. Manchmal ist es der verklärte Rückblick mit Selbsttäuschung, manchmal waren die Titel aber tatsächlich innovativer und inhaltlich besser. Jein halt.


----------



## CryPosthuman (24. April 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Für mich ist ARK so ein Beispiel, es wirkt einfach irgendwie zusammengeschustert. Das Spiel tauchte im Taskmanager auch ewig als ShooterGame.exe auf, keine Ahnung ob das noch immer so ist aber man weiß dann schon ungefähr was man bekommt.


Oh ja, ebenfalls ein exzelentes Beispiel! Ganz ehrlich: Wollte ich eigentlich auch schreiben, hatte nur Angst, dass es dann ein Roman wird.
Ja, ARK ist tatsächlich der Supergau und ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, wie mans nicht macht. Wenn man sich ARK so anschaut sollte jeder nachvollziehen können, was ich mit Unreal-Mentatität meine.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (24. April 2017)

Für mich waren Spiele vom Erlebnis her damals "besser" als heute. Das liegt an verschiedenen Dingen.  

Einmal, weil ich sie einfach viel mehr zu schätzen wusste als heute. Heute bekommt man Steamkeys und F2P Spiele förmlich nachgeschmissen, es ist die reinste Reizüberflutung an Spielen. Manchmal bin ich sogar zu faul, mir einen gratis key abzuholen, weil ich dafür 30 Sekunden irgendwas ausfüllen muss. Die Spiele waren damals auch viel preisstabiler. Wenn ich mir z.B. anschaue, wie schnell Deus Ex auf unter 10 Euro gefallen ist, sowas gab es nicht. Damals hat ein NES Spiel mal eben 100-120 Mark gekostet und wenn man sich dann Mal eines geleistet hat, dann hat man das auch wochenlang gespielt. Und ja, ich weiß, dass es bescheuert klingt, sich darüber zu beschweren, dass man mehr Spiele für weniger Geld bekommt 

Was ich auch sehr vermisse, ist die persönliche Komponente. Couch Coop Spiele werden immer seltener und dafür und für Lanpartys gibt es ja durch das Internet eigentlich auch keinen Grund mehr. Was hat das damals Spaß gemacht, zusammen zu zocken, zu quatschen, zu Essen, zu Trinken. Wenn jeder mit Headset in seinem dunklen Kämmerlein sitzt, ist das zwar viel praktischer, aber irgendwas fehlt einfach.

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass ich alles was mit DLCs, Microtransaktionen, Item Shops etc. extremst hasse. ich zahle gerne Vollpreise für ein Spiel, aber dann soll es das bitte auch gewesen sein. Early Access ist für mich ebenfalls ein rotes Tuch. 

Auch vermisse ich die tollen Spielepackungen mit teilweise netten Gimmicks wie dem Cybersniff 2000 aus Larry 7 und gedruckte Anleitungen. Heute hat man, wenn überhaupt, nur blöde Blu Ray Hüllen im Schrank stehen, die aussehen wie Filme.

Vermutlich ist sehr viel rosa Brille dabei, aber damals haben mir in der Summe mehr Spiele gut gefallen als heute, auch wenn sie von der Qualität und dem Umfang her teilweise schwach waren.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Oh ja, ebenfalls ein exzelentes Beispiel! Ganz ehrlich: Wollte ich eigentlich auch schreiben, hatte nur Angst, dass es dann ein Roman wird.
> Ja, ARK ist tatsächlich der Supergau und ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, wie mans nicht macht. Wenn man sich ARK so anschaut sollte jeder nachvollziehen können, was ich mit Unreal-Mentatität meine.



Jep und leider darf man es nicht zu laut sagen, denn jegliche Kritik an diesem Spiel wird von der Community in Grund und Boden gestampft. Schön langsam merken allerdings auch die letzten Fans, dass es sich dabei wohl doch nicht um das herbeifantasierte "Paradebeispiel für Early Access" handelt. Für mich handelt es sich dabei um ein Paradebeispiel für Abzocke und generieren von schnellem Geld durch das Aufspringen auf einen Trend. 

Die Fans haben selbst den DLC noch mit der Begründung schön geredet, Wildcard hätte doch diesen Prozess verloren und sie bräuchten jetzt das Geld. Ein Prozess der nie nötig gewesen wäre, denn jedes Kind weiß, dass in der Branche Konkurrenzklauseln in Verträgen üblich sind. Das zeigt schon die unglaubliche Professionalität die hinter diesem Projekt steckt. Dann nehmen sie einfach den Shooter Blueprint der Unreal Engine, stoppeln ein bisschen was dazu und sind nichtmal fähig den Prozessnamen zu ändern, damit es wenigstens nicht sofort auffallen würde...

Jetzt wäre es bei mir fast ein Roman geworden.


----------



## spaceforce (24. April 2017)

Was mir z.B. auch noch als typisches "Jein-Spiel" einfällt: Balance of Power. Grafik und Spielpräsentation komplett öde (schon für damalige Verhältnisse), Sound war gar nicht erst vorhanden, aber man konnte durch dieses Spiel die politischen und wirtschaftlichen Zusammenhänge des kalten Krieges der 80'er nachempfinden und verstehen. Wie und wo interveniere ich als Großmacht? Nehme ich politischen Einfluss, unterstütze ich die Opposition oder die Regierungen, wie sehen die Dominoeffekte meiner Handlungen aus, oder greife ich gleich direkt mit Militär ein und auf welcher Seite und wie stark? Oder sollte ich mich lieber ganz aus einem lokalen Konfliktherd heraushalten? Im Gegenzug musste man auf die Aktionen des Gegners reagieren und entsprechend mild oder härter diplomatisch protestieren und entsprechend in der nächsten Runde agieren. Ziel des Spiels war es, entweder auf Seiten der USA oder der Sowjetunion anhand von Einflusspunkten das Spiel zu gewinnen, ohne dabei einen Atomkrieg auszulösen (dann hatte jede Seite verloren). Einziges großes Manko: Nach 7 Jahren bzw. Spielrunden war spätestens Schluss, und dann wurde es oft erst richtig spannend. Mein Highlight war die Provokation eines direkten Einmarsches der Sowjetunion in Schweden, nur war dann das Spiel leider auch schon wieder um. Mir ist trotzdem danach kein Spiel bekannt, was das damalige Weltszenario bzw. überhaupt solche globalen Zusammenhänge inhaltlich so realistisch umgesetzt hat wie Balance of Power. Die Reaktionen und Aktionen der einzelnen Länder und der des großen globalen Gegners waren allesamt nachvollziehbar, logisch und realistisch.

Heute würde ich das Spiel auch nicht mehr spielen, weil es grafisch einfach kaum noch zu ertragen wäre, aber aufgefrischt und mit einem Endlosmodus versehen? Sofort! Nur, die breite Masse würde das wohl eher nicht mehr kaufen, vermute ich.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (24. April 2017)

Was zu heute auch anders ist: Speicherplatz!

Damals musste jedes KB(!!!) exakt belegt werden. Man konnte nicht viel Überflüssiges reinbauen und musste deutlich kreativer sein. Das hatte sein Vor- und Nachteile.
Große Spiele wie heute waren nicht möglich, aber man konnte nicht auch einfach unüberlegt jeden Unsinn reinsetzen. Jede Zeile Code damals war wichtig. Hat aber auch nicht vor so manchem Bugfest geschützt, war aber nicht so häufig wie heute in manchen Teilen.

So kam ja auch mitunter die Ubi-Formel zustande. Es gab eine "große" Welt, aber wie füllt man die? Man baut immer mehr Schwachsinn rein (ja, Schwachsinn) und hat die Welt gefüllt.
Das damit auch viele Probleme mitkreiert wurden, das hat man nicht verstanden. Würde man heutigen Entwickler den Speicherplatz so limitieren wie noch vor 15-20 Jahren, die würden verzweifeln.

Heute kann jeder Unsinn reingebaut werden, man hat ja den Speicher. Und wenn es nicht gebraucht wird? Egal, wir lassen es einfach drin. Würde ja Arbeit kosten ungenutzten Inhalt zu entfernen.
Data-Miner freuen sich darüber natürlich, aber Sinn macht das ganze nicht, sondern zeigt einfach nur von Faulheit/Bequemlichkeit (ggf. Zeitdruck) der Entwickler.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. April 2017)

Als Kind war ich einfach begeisterungsfähiger. Da konnte auf dem C64 der letzte Schund rauskommen, egal, das wurde mit Begeisterung gezockt! Damals fand ich schlicht JEDES Spiel gut! Games waren damals etwas Neues, vor allem etwas, das die Eltern nicht kannten. Die Hardware war bescheiden, aber das hat niemanden gestört, trotzdem wurden ständig neue Spielmechaniken ausprobiert und erforscht. Was Gameplay-Innovationen anging, erfolgte die Kambrische Explosion wohl auf diesen frühen Heimcomputern.

So ist das eben mit dem Älterwerden: Man wird abgeklärter, unaufgeregter. Man kann sich natürlich bemühen, sich ein kindliches Gemüt zu bewahren, aber mit leuchtenden Augen zu empfinden wie ein Kind, das geht unwiederbringlich verloren. Man reiche mir ein Taschentuch.

Spiele haben sich weiterentwickelt, die Industrie macht heute Milliardenumsätze, die Projekte werden immer größer -- die Zeit der Einzelkämpfer ist vorbei, wobei es immerhin auf dem Smartphone gerade ein kleines Revival der Ein-Mann-Firmen gibt. Jetzt müßte nur noch ein findiger Unternehmer endlich mal Game-Controls für diese Schlauphones entwickeln und als Standard durchsetzen.

Nicht alles hat sich zum Positiven entwickelt. Die großen AAA-Titel orientieren sich immer mehr an Hollywood und ähneln sich allesamt viel zu sehr. Manchmal geht ein halbes Budget nur für diese dämlichen Cut scenes drauf. Das Level-Design ist weniger kreativ geworden, die Spiele weniger fordernd, damit auch noch der letzte Casual gamer den Schlußvorhang sehen kann. Ich greife da inzwischen lieber mal zu einem originellen Indie-Hüpfer oder -Puzzler, statt auch noch den nächsten "Assassin's Creed"-Klon durchzuackern. Die Preise sind heute zum Teil unverschämt. 70 Euro für ein neues Konsolenspiel -- im Ernst? Das mache ich auch nicht mehr regelmäßig mit.

Andererseits: Die Auswahl an guten Titeln ist so groß wie nie, und in der jüngeren Vergangenheit gab es eigentlich immer so fünf oder sechs Titel im Jahr, die mich wirklich begeistert haben. Das reicht doch. Ich habe das Hobby Videospielen jedenfalls noch nicht aufgegeben und wünsche mir für den Fall, daß ich einmal mit Hartz XII im Pflegeheim lande, schon jetzt eine PlayStation 15.


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2017)

MrFob schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Also wenn du aus meinem Post herausgezogen hast, dass ich lange Installationen wieder zurueck haben will, dann kann ich nur davon ausgehen, dass  du mich aktiv falsch verstehen wolltest.



du meinst so du der annimmt dass ich anderen vorwerfe lange Installationen zurück zu wollen, obwohl ich im Zweiten Satz sage das solche Dinge einfach überflüssig geworden sind


----------



## Grenada (24. April 2017)

Also genau so ein Thema wollte ich vor ein püaar Tagen bei Computerbase eröffnen aber habe es dann sein lassen aus angst das ich nieder gemacht werde.

Also was die DLCs angeht gibt es da etwas zu beachten.Früher gab es Addons wie z.b bei Strategiespielen und Abenteuerspielen sehr oft,Shooter waren davon weniger betroffen. beispiel: 

Früher
Starcraft Hauptspiel 60DM = Broodwar Addon *30DM* (Deutsche Mark) Gott damit hab ich mal gezahlt und hab mich über den Euro lustig gemacht ^^
Diablo 2 Hauptspiel 60DM = Lord of Distruction Addon *30DM*

Beschreibung Lord of Disctruction


> Zwei neue Charakterklassen
> Entfesselt die Macht von 60 neuen Fähigkeiten und Zaubern in der Rolle der gerissenen Attentäterin, die sich auf Nahkampf und ein Arsenal tödlicher Fallen spezialisiert hat, oder den gestaltenwandelnden Druide, der die Kräfte der Natur und ihre Diener zu kontrollieren vermag. Diese beiden neuen Klassen können in den bereits existierenden vier Akten sowie dem neuen fünften Akt gespielt werden.
> 
> Stellt euch einer neuen Armee des Bösen
> ...



Ein Addon Früher hatte neue *Einheiten/Charaktere*,eine *Erweiterung zu Story**,neue Maps*,*neue Waffen/Rüstung*,*Bosse/Feinde* und zwischensequenzen in der Story Line. 

Heute
Dark Souls 3 Hauptspiel 60€ = Ashes of Ariandel DLC *14,99€*
Battlefield 1 Hauptspiel 60€ = They Shall Not Pass DLC *14,99€*

Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied bei den DLCs und den Addons habe ich mich gefragt und habe mir das ganze mal näher angeschaut.

Das ist bei Dark Souls 3 doch auch so im DLC,es gibt eine Erweiterung zur Story so wie all den ganzen anderen kram auch,nur Battlefield springt etwas aus der reihe aber grob hält auch Battlefield sich an das was es früher gab.

Der Beweis die Beschreibung des DLC They Shall Not Pass und das teil kostet sogar nur 14,99€ während ein Addon früher 30DM gekostet hat,ach 14,99€ sind ja 30DM,diese Umrechnung.


> Ziehe mit einer brandneuen *Eliteklasse*, neuen *Fahrzeugen*, starken *Waffen* und mehr in die Schlacht, und kämpfe auf vier neuen *Karten*



Beschreibung von Ashes of Ariandel DLC


> ÜBER DIESES PRODUKT
> 
> Du bist der Unentfachte. Als Teil des Dark Souls™ III Season Pass kannst du dein Dark Souls III ™-Erlebnis jetzt mit dem DLC-Pack "Ashes of Ariandel" erweitern. *Reise in die verschneite Welt von Ariandel* und entdecke *neue Gebiete*, *Bosse*, *Feinde*, *Waffen*,* Rüstungen*, *Zauber* und mehr. Wirst du dich der Herausforderung stellen und dich erneut der Finsternis ergeben?



Also das DLCs erfüllt alle einzelteile die ein Addon früher auch hattem,quasi ist das DLC die Digitale version eines Addons von früher da man Addons im Laden gekauft hat so wie das hauptspiel,heute kann man beides Digital erwerben.

Aber das was wirklich nerft und wo man zum Boykott aufrufen muss ist diese kacke,Inhalte die völlig überteuert sind,den das DLC (They Shall Not Pass/Ashes of Ariandel) ist nicht überteurt,14,99€ sind 30,00DM nur diese zusatzinhalte sind es mit ihren Skins und allen Müll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nicht das DLC sondern diese Skins und Packs und wie die alle heißen,das DLC ist das Addon von früher und erfüllt auch heute alle Aufgaben die ein Addon früher erledigt hatte.

Nun der vergleich bei einen free to Play Spiel Hearthstone.
Hearthstone Hauptspiel = Naxxramas (Abenteuer)
Hearthstone Hauptspiel = Die Reise nach Ungoro (Erweiterung)
Quelle: Kartensets - Hearthstone

So,Das Abenteuer gerade Aktuel Eine Nacht in Karazahn kostet 19,99€ und lässt einen gegen neue Arten von Gegnern spielen die vom normalen Spielmodus abweichen,dazu gibt es immer neue Karten in unterschiedlichen Seltenheiten.Im Prinzip soll das Abenteuer das Addon von früher sein,erfüllt dieses aber nur sehr gering da es weder eine Grafische Karte oder derartiges gibt auf der man von Gegner zu Gegner wandert,noch gibt es Zwischensequenzen die Ansprechend sind.Blizzard macht sich hier einfach ihren Namen zu gunste und ihre Fanboy gemeinde die zu allen ja und Amen sagen.

Ich will einfach nur sagen,ey ihr fanboys steigt Blizzard mal aufs Dach den das ist extrem lieblos gemacht was die da fabrizieren,das ist nichts ganzes und nichts halbes.

Nun die Erweiterung beispiel Die Reise nach Ungoro,diese Erweiterungen sind immer Kartenpacks und sind im Prinzip wie bei Yu-gi-oh oder Magic wie ein Booster zu behandeln und mal ein Vergleich bei YGO kosten 5 Booster 8,95€ und bei Hearthstone kosten 7 Packs 9,99€ naja etwas verschnied aber Blizzard hält sich grob an das was beim echten TCG auch gemacht wird,es gibt in jeden Booster/Pack eine Karten die einen höhren Wert hat wie die anderen darin.Hier kann ich Blizzard nicht all zuviel aufs Dach steigen,nur bei dem Abenteuer geb ich den Fanboys die Schuld weil die immer jubeln und alles toll finden egal wie kacke es ist was Blizzard macht.

Quelle: Duelist Pack - Dimensional Guardians - 5 Booster - Deutsch - 1. Auflage 4012927544686-02 - -=[ Collect-it.de ]=-

Es sind nicht die DLCs,sondern die kleinigkeiten die alles kaputt machen und wofür ich Ubisoft bei For Honor verteufel mit ihren Shop in einen Vollpreistitel,das sind so dinge bei denen man sofort aufspringen sollte anstatt darin zu Investieren.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> [...]Die Preise sind heute zum Teil unverschämt. 70 Euro für ein neues Konsolenspiel -- im Ernst? Das mache ich auch nicht mehr regelmäßig mit.[...]


Konsolenspiele waren schon immer teuer.  

Nichts für ungut, aber für ein Age of Empires II bzw. Command & Conquer III hab ich damals auch ~120 DM auf den Tisch gelegt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Konsolenspiele waren schon immer teuer.



Ich habe mir meine erste Konsole 2007 gekauft, da lag ein neues Spiel bei 40 bis 50 Euro. Jetzt sind wir schon bei 60 bis 70 Euro angekommen. Hin und wieder zahle ich sogar den Höchstsatz, aber eben nicht mehr so häufig wie früher. Ich kann warten.

Richtig teuer waren übrigens diese Arcade-Automaten. Mein ganzes Taschengeld ging damals für "Scramble" und "Galaga" drauf. DAS war teuer!


----------



## NOT-Meludan (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine erste Konsole 2007 gekauft, da lag ein neues Spiel bei 40 bis 50 Euro. Jetzt sind wir schon bei 60 bis 70 Euro angekommen. Hin und wieder zahle ich sogar den Höchstsatz, aber eben nicht mehr so häufig wie früher. Ich kann warten.
> 
> Richtig teuer waren übrigens diese Arcade-Automaten. Mein ganzes Taschengeld ging damals für "Scramble" und "Galaga" drauf. DAS war teuer!



Also Konsolenspiele haben früher 140-180DM gekostet. Vereinzelt sogar 200DM und mehr. Das waren aber ganz seltene Ausreißer. Später waren die immer noch teurer als PC-Spiele. Wundert mich, dass die nur 40-50€ gekostet haben sollen. Kann aber gut möglich sein.
Im Alter wird man halt schusseliger und vergesslicher. 

Und bleib mir weg mit den ganz alten Automaten. Die haben mich mein ganzes Taschengeld gekostet. Oh, du bist tot. *Insert Coin!*
Sowas gibt es ja heute auch nicht mehr wirklich. Bis auf ein paar einzelne Bars, habe ich schon lange keine Automaten mehr gesehen.

Die Spiele waren damals aber auch bockschwer vom Gefühl her, man sollte halt so oft wie möglich sterben. Kann aber auch sein, dass es mir auf Grund meines jungen Alter so vorkam. Heute wäre das evtl. anders.
Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht damals.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine erste Konsole 2007 gekauft, da lag ein neues Spiel bei 40 bis 50 Euro. Jetzt sind wir schon bei 60 bis 70 Euro angekommen. Hin und wieder zahle ich sogar den Höchstsatz, aber eben nicht mehr so häufig wie früher. Ich kann warten.
> 
> Richtig teuer waren übrigens diese Arcade-Automaten. Mein ganzes Taschengeld ging damals für "Scramble" und "Galaga" drauf. DAS war teuer!



Das glaub ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.

Konsolenspiele, egal ob zu DM oder EUR Zeiten, haben schon immer bei über 120 DM / 60 EUR gekostet, zum Teil sogar (deutlich!) mehr.

Du scheinst ja auch etwas älter zu sein, schau dir mal an, was man für einige SNES Spiele berappen musste. Da schlackern dir deine McGyver-Ohren! 

Welche Konsole hast du denn 2007 gekauft, wo hier solche "Mondpreise" abgerufen worden sind? 40 EUR sind eigentlich die normalen PC Preise im Retail.


----------



## spaceforce (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich habe mir meine erste Konsole 2007 gekauft, da lag ein neues Spiel bei 40 bis 50 Euro. Jetzt sind wir schon bei 60 bis 70 Euro angekommen. Hin und wieder zahle ich sogar den Höchstsatz, aber eben nicht mehr so häufig wie früher. Ich kann warten.



Das muss ich Rabowke zustimmen. Die Preise mögen in den letzten Jahren wieder etwas stärker angezogen haben (was sich durch diverse regelmäßige Sales allerdings schon wieder drastisch relativiert, denn die gab es früher so gut wie gar nicht), aber im Vergleich zur normalen Inflationsrate sind die Preissteigerungen im Spielesegment schon fast lächerlich.  In den späten 80'ern lag der Normalpreis für PC-Spiele so um die 90 DM (also so ca. 45 Euro), viele Titel lagen aber auch durchaus bei 120 DM und sogar mehr. Wenn du die Preissteigerungen dieses Marktes mal mit anderen bis heute vergleichst, dann ist das sehr moderat.  Das hat natürlich viele Gründe, aber die generelle Behauptung, Spiele wären so viel teurer für den Kunden geworden, stimmt so nicht. Es hängt vom Betrachtungszeitraum ab und auch wie stark ich Aktionen wie Sales dort mit einrechne.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Konsolenspiele, egal ob zu DM oder EUR Zeiten, haben schon immer bei über 120 DM / 60 EUR gekostet, zum Teil sogar (deutlich!) mehr.



2007 hab ich mir 'ne PS3 besorgt. Und ich meine, Spiele lagen da bei 39 bis 49 Euro in den Standardversionen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> 2007 hab ich mir 'ne PS3 besorgt. Und ich meine, Spiele lagen da bei 39 bis 49 Euro in den Standardversionen.





Im Leben nicht! 

Jedenfalls nicht zum Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung!


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> 2007 hab ich mir 'ne PS3 besorgt. Und ich meine, Spiele lagen da bei 39 bis 49 Euro in den Standardversionen.



Naja
Das ist jetzt fies, nur wird dir jeder sagen, dass der Normale Preis der Last Gen waren immer(!) 60/70€, respektive 10/20€ mehr


----------



## Alreech (24. April 2017)

Die großen Schachteln mit Handbüchern und anderen Goodies gab es damals auch weil Spiele über den Einzelhandel vertreiben worden sind und der Hersteller mehrere Disketten unterbringen musste.
In den großen Standardboxen gab's dann auch genügend Raum für anderes, und vieles davon war Kopierschutz.
Im Einzelhandel ist es aber wichtig das die Boxen ins Regal passen... Verpackungen die vom Standard abweichen kosten Platz im Regal.

Erst als sich dann die DVD Hüllen im Einzelhandel durchgesetzt haben sind die Hersteller auf diese Hüllen umgestiegen. Für den Einzelhandel hatte das den Vorteil das sie bei gleicher Regalfläche mehr Ware unterbringen können als mit den alten Boxen.
Ach ja, "alte" & Budget Spiele wurden auch damals schon in kleineren Boxen verkauft - so gab es z.B. für den C64 Spiele die gerade mal als eingeschweißte Audiokasette verkauft worden sind.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Es ist nicht das DLC sondern diese Skins und Packs und wie die alle heißen,das DLC ist das Addon von früher und erfüllt auch heute alle Aufgaben die ein Addon früher erledigt hatte.



Vom Umfang her ist bei Shootern eigentlich nur der komplette Season Pass mit den damaligen Addons vergleichbar und dafür wollen sie nochmal 50 Euro. Dazu kam eben der Modsupport, der heute bei den großen Shootern durch die Bank fehlt, der allerdings für enorme Langzeitmotivation durch die vielen Maps und Total Conversions sorgte. Shooter thematisierten damit teilweise komplett andere Konflikte oder Mods brachten neue taktische Möglichkeiten oder steigerten anderweitig den Realismusgrad. Mit anderen Worten, früher zahlte ich lieber für Addons und unterstützte dadurch die Entwickler, weil ich mich als Kunde und nicht als Melkkuh sah. Heutigen Spielern wurde ein Herdeverhalten antrainiert, denn sobald der neue Ableger draußen ist, zieht die Karawane weiter und die alten Teile werden kaum noch gespielt. Für Langzeitmotivation sorgt nur noch der Freischalt- und Abzeichenwahn und selbst die kann man sich durch Bezahlung versauen. Klar wurden die Animation und die Grafik immer besser, doch alles in allem waren für mich Shooter früher besser.


----------



## Grenada (24. April 2017)

Ja klar gab es Mod Support,das dieser Abgeschafft wurde ist auch kacke denn aus Mods wie Dota oder CS ist ein eigenständiges Spiel geworden,aber als früher broodware erschienen ist das Addon für Starcraft ist die herde auch weiter gezogen und hat nur das Addon gespiel,das selbe bei Diablo 2,nur vereinzelte Leute sind beim Hauptspiel geblieben.Also ich sehe beim Addon und beim DLC nur kleine bedingte Unterschiede aber im großen und ganzen sind sie identisch,bis auf das es früher nicht soviele Addons gab wie es heute DLCs gibt.

Aber ich finde Addon = DLC fast identischer Inhalt.

und Shooter waren früher besser,sie sind ohne Addons ausgekommen bis auf ein paar wenige.


----------



## spaceforce (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> 2007 hab ich mir 'ne PS3 besorgt. Und ich meine, Spiele lagen da bei 39 bis 49 Euro in den Standardversionen.



Das kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Ich habe mich mit den Konsolenpreisen im Detail noch nie wirklich beschäftigt, weiß aber, dass sie schon immer 10 bis 20% über denen der PC-Spiele lagen (dem Lizenzmodell geschuldet, denn daran verdienen Sony, Microsoft und Nintendo als Hardwarehersteller mit). Mit 39 bis 49 Euro für die Konsolenversionen (Neuerscheinungen) kommst du da nicht hin, auch 2007 nicht.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> 2007 hab ich mir 'ne PS3 besorgt. Und ich meine, Spiele lagen da bei 39 bis 49 Euro in den Standardversionen.



Ich kann mich an die PS 2 Preise nicht mehr erinnern aber vl. kommt es da hin. PS 3 definitiv nicht, ich kann mich nämlich noch an den Aufschrei erinnern, als die Spiele 10 Euro teurer wurden.


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. April 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ich kann mich an die PS 2 Preise nicht mehr erinnern aber vl. kommt es da hin. PS 3 definitiv nicht, ich kann mich nämlich noch an den Aufschrei erinnern, als die Spiele 10 Euro teurer wurden.



Die PS3 hab ich mir übrigens 2009 gekauft, wie ich gerade sehe. Also, da sehe ich in meiner alten Amazon-Liste z. B. "Motorstorm: Pacific Rift" für 40 Euro, "LittleBigPlanet" für 30 Euro, dann auch ein paar Sachen von 50 bis 55 Euro. Und lange nichts mit 69.


----------



## Grenada (24. April 2017)

Aber das konsolenspiele früher richtig teuer waren kann ich bestätigen,besonders für den SNES,so Titel wie Donkey Kong Contry oder Street Fighter Alpha 2 lagen zwischen 150-200DM, das stimmt.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Der Inhalt ist schon identisch (neue Maps, Waffen, Fahrzeuge) nur der Umfang nicht. Jetzt bekommst du meist pro DLC 4 Maps (bei CoD sind wir hier meist schon am Ende), 2 Fahrzeuge, 1 neuer Spielmodus evtl. eine neue Fraktion. Ein Addon beinhaltete meist 8-10 Maps, zig neue Fahrzeuge, meist 2 neue Fraktionen, neue Spielmodi etc., deshalb ist es für mich eher mit dem Season Pass vergleichbar.


----------



## Grenada (24. April 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Der Inhalt ist schon identisch (neue Maps, Waffen, Fahrzeuge) nur der Umfang nicht. Jetzt bekommst du meist pro DLC 4 Maps (bei CoD sind wir hier meist schon am Ende), 2 Fahrzeuge, 1 neuer Spielmodus evtl. eine neue Fraktion. Ein Addon beinhaltete meist 8-10 Maps, zig neue Fahrzeuge, meist 2 neue Fraktionen, neue Spielmodi etc., deshalb ist es für mich eher mit dem Season Pass vergleichbar.



Das Stimmt,der Umgang damit ist nicht richtig da gebe ich dir recht.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Ja das glaub ich dir schon. Beide erwähnten Spiele wurden allerdings 2008 released, somit hast du sie ein Jahr später gekauft, zu Release lag der Preis bei 70 €.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Das Stimmt,der Umgang damit ist nicht richtig da gebe ich dir recht.



Wobei mein Season Pass Vergleich auch nicht ganz richtig ist, meist bekommt man mit Season Pass mehr (aber zahlt eigentlich auch mehr). Problem ist nur, du kaufst meist die Katze im Sack wenn du ihn gleich zu Release mitkaufst.


----------



## Grenada (24. April 2017)

Das würde jetzt vom Spiel abhänig sein mit dem Seassonpass.

Wenn ich einen für Dark Souls 3 kaufe komme ich günstiger weg und habe alles was mir ein Addon bieten kann da der Seassonpass dort für alle DLCs steht,wenn man ihn für einen Shooter kauft bekommt man vieles unnütze zeug dazu wie Skins usw.


----------



## Promego (24. April 2017)

Schauen wir uns doch ein paar alte Inserate an:
Jänner '93
Mai '93

Eh, und auch recht spannend, aber gehört zu einem anderen Thread:
Kultpower Archiv: Komplettscan Powerplay 1/1993


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. April 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ja das glaub ich dir schon. Beide erwähnten Spiele wurden allerdings 2008 released, somit hast du sie ein Jahr später gekauft, zu Release lag der Preis bei 70 €.



Dazu hätte ich ja gerne mal eine Quelle. 2010 übrigens nur Neutitel gekauft, alle zwischen 45 und 55 Euro. Lange lagen die Spiele bei 59 Euro, bis sie irgendwann zuletzt mal auf 69 gesprungen sind. Drehe es, wie Du willst -- Spiele werden nicht billiger. Und bei 70 Euro ist für mich einfach eine psychologische Grenze erreicht.


----------



## Promego (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich ja gerne mal eine Quelle.



Auch das ist kein Problem:  Motorstorm | Little Big Planet


----------



## Grenada (24. April 2017)

echt erst bei 70€,ich geb nur 40€ aus höchstens 50€.Ich kann auch warten bis es günstiger wird,bei  Shootern wie CoD und BF geb ich so oder so nur 10-20€ aus weil der müll jedes Jahr neu erscheint.Ich hab knapp 600Spiele und gerade Spiele ich die Dark Souls reihe von daher können andere Titel noch warten bis sie dran kommen.

The Surge interessiert mich und auch Dawn of War 3,aber ich kann immer nur ein Spiel zocken und die anderen müssen warten und dann sind sie auch günstiger.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Schauen wir uns doch ein paar alte Inserate an:
> Jänner '93
> Mai '93
> 
> ...



Gnadenlos Vertriebs-GmbH was für ein Firmenname


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Wobei der UVP eigentlich immer um die 70 € lag.


----------



## DeathMD (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich ja gerne mal eine Quelle. 2010 übrigens nur Neutitel gekauft, alle zwischen 45 und 55 Euro. Lange lagen die Spiele bei 59 Euro, bis sie irgendwann zuletzt mal auf 69 gesprungen sind. Drehe es, wie Du willst -- Spiele werden nicht billiger. Und bei 70 Euro ist für mich einfach eine psychologische Grenze erreicht.



Nein das stimmt eigentlich auch nicht. Nehmen wir als Bsp. Castlevania für SNES. Laut Promegos Liste kostete es 1993 120 DM was inflationsbereinigt 2017 ungefähr 93 € entspricht. Spiele sind von daher eigentlich immer billiger geworden (nahezu konstanter Preis, bei stetiger Wertminderung des Geldes).


----------



## Honigpumpe (24. April 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Nein das stimmt eigentlich auch nicht. Nehmen wir als Bsp. Castlevania für SNES. Laut Promegos Liste kostete es 1993 120 DM was inflationsbereinigt 2017 ungefähr 93 € entspricht. Spiele sind von daher eigentlich immer billiger geworden (nahezu konstanter Preis, bei stetiger Wertminderung des Geldes).



*seufz* Gut, ich nehme alles zurück, Neuerscheinungen für die PS4 werden von Tag zu Tag billiger.

Weiß eigentlich noch jemand, was die alten Atari-Cartridges gekostet haben? Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. April 2017)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Also Konsolenspiele haben früher 140-180DM gekostet. Vereinzelt sogar 200DM und mehr. Das waren aber ganz seltene Ausreißer. Später waren die immer noch teurer als PC-Spiele. Wundert mich, dass die nur 40-50€ gekostet haben sollen.





Rabowke schrieb:


> Konsolenspiele, egal ob zu DM oder EUR Zeiten, haben schon immer bei über 120 DM / 60 EUR gekostet, zum Teil sogar (deutlich!) mehr.
> 
> Du scheinst ja auch etwas älter zu sein, schau dir mal an, was man für einige SNES Spiele berappen musste. Da schlackern dir deine McGyver-Ohren!



SNES Spiele haben zwischen 118 und 128 DM bei Media Markt gekostet. Es gab einige Ausreißer, für die ich 150 DM bezahlt habe, das war einmal Mortal Kombat 2 weil das illegal war und einmal Shadowrun, weil ich das aus den USA imnportiert habe. 200 DM hat damals kein Spiel gekostet (außer Neo Geo). 

Für Heimcomputer und PC Spiele habe ich zwischen 40 und 60 DM bezahlt, wobei es damals durchaus auch Low Budget Games für 10 DM gab. Das teuerste PC Spiel war so Wing Commander 3 für 120 DM, vorher, als der PC noch nicht so sehr als Gaming-Plattform bekannt war haben PC Spiele von Sierra auch so um die 120 DM gekostet, fielen ab Mitte 90er dann aber drastisch im Preis als das langsam Massenmarkt wurde. Für Command & Conquer habe ich exakt 50 DM bezahlt, übrigens für die ungeschnittene US Version. Keine Ahnung, wo man da angeblich 120 für berappen musste.


Inflationsbereinigung ist immer so eine Sache. 120 DM sind für mich 60 Euro. Das man für diese Summe vor 20 Jahren mehr bekommen hat. da stimme ich bei vielen Produkten zu aber z.B. nicht bei Elektronik, die seither durchaus generell günstiger geworden ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> *seufz* Gut, ich nehme alles zurück, Neuerscheinungen für die PS4 werden von Tag zu Tag billiger.
> 
> Weiß eigentlich noch jemand, was die alten Atari-Cartridges gekostet haben? Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern.



Man verhaut sich da leicht. Ich bin vor einer Weile beim Aufräumen wieder über mein teuerstes Spiel gestoßen - Strike Commander - von Chris Roberts. 

Hat mich damals (1993) fast 200DM (eigentliches Spiel plus "Speech Pack" - das war das Pendant zu Abzocke-DLC in den 90ern!) gekostet. Von den Anschaffungskosten für den neuen 486 ganz zu schweigen. 

Nee, mal abgesehen von den immer teureren Grafikkarten ist das Hobby im Laufe der Jahre eher günstiger geworden...


----------



## McDrake (24. April 2017)

Früher war alles besser?

im Verhältnis zu den Erwartungen, welche mit den Erfahrungen, welche damals schlicht sehr beschränkt waren, ja.


Ich glaube jeder hat seine Lieblingsspiele seiner Startzeit in Sachen Videospiele.
Das sie so gut in Erinnerung sind, hat sicherlich damit zu tun, dass sicher einem eine neue Welt eröffnet hat.

Aber es war sicher nicht alles besser.
Auch damals gabs schon Schrott... und zwar grösseren als heute.
Wobei "dank" Indi-Games und EarlyAccess das manchmal wieder jene Formen anzunehmen scheint.
Schaut euch mal folgende Ausgabe an:
Unsupported Browsers

Was für Highlights in einem Monat!
Ultima 7 (etws vom Besten, was je kreiert wurde... auch heute noch)
Strike Commander (Grafikhammer erster Kajüte)
Lemmings 2 (Grandioser Nachfolger)
Aber auch da gabs Gurken.
Genau wie heute.

Dann gibts aber Ausgaben mit den Titelstories wie 
B17
Laura Bow 2
Links 386
Acrobat Stone.
Genau wie heute.


Der Unterschied ist, dass man relativ "wenige" Hochklassige Spiele hatte.
Heute wird schon über ein (sehr) gutes Spiel ein Shitstorm losgerettet, anstatt, dass man eigentlich dankbar sein sollte, dass man eine solch grosse Auswahl an sehr guten Spiele hat.
(ich gebe zu, ich mische da auch gerne mal mit   )


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> . Für Command & Conquer habe ich exakt 50 DM bezahlt, übrigens für die ungeschnittene US Version. Keine Ahnung, wo man da angeblich 120 für berappen musste.


 ich weiß noch, dass ich es damals wegen einem Preis über 100 DM nicht gekauft hab - weiß aber nicht mehr, ob es das erste von 1995 oder Red Alert von 1997 war.   Aber nur so als Info, hier mal ein Screenshot der PC-Joker von 1997, kurz nach Relase von "Alarmstufe Rot": CC Alarmstufe Rot für 99,95 DM...   Auch Tomb Raider, Grand Prix 2, NBA Live 97, Figa 97, Privateer 2... alle für 99,95 DM. Andere für 89,95 DM. Das waren damals normale Preise für die VERSAND-Inserate in Zeitschriften - in Shops vor Ort waren es meist 10 DM mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Inflationsbereinigung ist immer so eine Sache. 120 DM sind für mich 60 Euro. Das man für diese Summe vor 20 Jahren mehr bekommen hat. da stimme ich bei vielen Produkten zu aber z.B. nicht bei Elektronik, die seither durchaus generell günstiger geworden ist.


 Daher rechnet man Preise auch nicht so, dass man sie mit einzelnen anderen Produktsparten vergleicht, vor allem nicht mit welchen die innvotionslastig sind...  sondern man rechnet eher in durchschnittlichem Stundenlohn und bleibt beim gleichen Produkt: wie viele Arbeitsstunden kostete eine VERGLEICHBARES Produkt damals und heute? DAS ist die entscheidende Frage. 

Und nebenbei: heute noch zu rechnen "120 DM sind für mich 60 Euro" ist meiner Meinung nach echt dämlich, und das meine ich nicht böse. Denn so eine denke verzerrt eine Wahrnehmung einfach nur völlig, da du damit ja psychologisch einen Zusammenhang zur Euroeinführung unterstellst und die Inflation aber nicht beachtest. Du hast doch sicher auch nicht 1999 gesagt "120 DM heute sind für mich wie 120 DM von 1981", oder?    und bei den Sparten, in denen es starke Innovationen gibt wie zb viele Dinge aus dem Bereich der Elektronik, da macht es ja erst Recht keinen Sinn, Geld von von 20 Jahren mit Geld von heute zu vergleichen... 


Zu den Preisen von gut vergleichbaren Produkten: ich hab auch nen Haufen CDs hier aus den 90er Jahren, die kosteten 30-40 DM - bei 35DM das wären selbst mit Inflation vom im Schnitt nur 1,5% heute also 48 DM, ca 24-25€. Und was kosten CDs heute? Normale Editionen so zwischen 15-19€, selten mal 20€... aber auch da MEINEN viele Leute, dass CDs "damals" viel billiger als heute waren. Das ist halt in vielen Fällen eine verklärte Wahrnehmung, vor allem weil man sich gerne eher die positiven Beispiele merkt, weil man vielleicht von 10 CDs mind 6-7 nur als super Angebot erhascht hatte und nur 17-20 DM bezahlt hat, oder man vergisst, dass "man" damals noch oft Maxis kaufte und hat dann am Ende 4 CDs für gute 50 DM gekauft, also "im Schnitt" 17 DM...


----------



## Promego (24. April 2017)

Na gut, dann sind wir uns also eigentlich alle einig das Spiele teurer sein müssten?! Yay, \o/ Gehaltserhöhung incoming!


----------



## Rabowke (24. April 2017)

Wir sind uns wohl eher alle einig, dass PC Spiele eher günstiger geworden sind ... Gehaltsreduzierung incoming! Vote for it!


----------



## Loosa (24. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Speziell ist mir da jetzt Cities Skylines im Kopf.. ist halt Unity! Was da an KI und generelle Datenmenge hintersteckt ist schon krass. Das meinte ich mit komplexe Mechaniken. (zugegeben, mehr fällt mir jetzt doch nichtmehr ein)



Das kann natürlich sein. Das Spiel habe ich nicht und mit der Engine bin ich nicht vertraut. Mein letzter Stand war nur, dass Unity in Sachen (Grafik-)Qualität so langsam etwas den Anschluss verliert.



> Mein persönlicher Aufreger war Dead by Daylight. Voller Amateurfehler das Game:
> Animationen, Charakterrigging, Lighting, Texturen... eigentlich fast alles würde mit sichtbaren Fehlern gemacht. (vor allem dann schlecht, wenns "erfahrene UE Entwickler sind.."



Wobei sowas, bis auf Licht und Shader, eigentlich außerhalb der Engine gemacht wird. Dann wurde generell schlampig gearbeitet. Aber vielleicht geht das ja wirklich ein bisschen Hand in Hand.


----------



## Spassbremse (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir sind uns wohl eher alle einig, dass PC Spiele eher günstiger geworden sind ... Gehaltsreduzierung incoming! Vote for it!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OField (24. April 2017)

Waren Spiele besser? Nein, aber unsere Ansprüche geringer.


----------



## MichaelG (24. April 2017)

Früher gab es vereinzelt auch teils massive Bugs. Gothic 3 noch ein Begriff ? Allerdings war das Gros der Spiele sauberer programmiert und es wurde kaum B- oder C-Qualität (bezüglich Bugs) auf den Kunden losgelassen.

Heute wird gefühlt bewußt auf Feinschliff verzichtet und die Banane (das Spiel) soll beim Kunden reifen.  Teils sicher auch bedingt durch die gestiegene Komplexität und Umfang (bezüglich GB-Größen), teils aber schlicht weil sie auf Gedeih und Verderb das Releasefenster einhalten einhalten wollen, weil sie nur am Aktienkurs Interesse haben. 

So zumindestens mein Eindruck über die Spielequalität in den letzten 5-6 Jahren.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Früher gab es vereinzelt auch teils massive Bugs. Gothic 3 noch ein Begriff ? Allerdings war das Gros der Spiele sauberer programmiert und es wurde kaum B- oder C-Qualität (bezüglich Bugs) auf den Kunden losgelassen.


 also, die MEISTEN Games sind auch heute nicht mit massiven Bugs versehen, die eine B/C-Qualität als Einstufung zulassen würden. Es sind immer wieder mal welche dabei, aber die weite Mehrheit ist - vor allem wenn man an den Umfang und das, was da an Finessen bei KI und Grafik drinsteckt bedenkt - bei Release relativ bugfrei bzw. es sind keine schweren Bugs. 

Ich selber kann mich jetzt nicht erinnern, welches mein letztes Game war, bei dem Bugs den Spielspaß wirklich trübten. Klar kam es mal vor, dass ein Game alle 5h mal abschmiert, oder dass vlt bei einem Game erst per Patch ein kleines Problem wie "ab und an Texturflimmern" gelöst wurde, oder das von 2316 gebotenen Nebenquests 6 nicht funktionierten...  Aber Bugs, die alle Nase lang das Spielen vermiesen, oder die die Grafik ständig stören usw.? Da kann ich mich nicht dran erinnern, außer bei 2-3 Games, bei denen das schon im Test gesagt wurde, so dass ich erst mal die Finger davon ließ, wie zB Mafia 3 und Mankind Divided.

Von vielen "Bugs" erfahren 99% der Spieler auch nur deswegen, weil es im Patchlog drinsteht ^^ 


Ein RIESENunterschied zwischen damals und heute ist: früher war es praktisch nicht möglich, einen Patch online anzubieten und es damit dann gut sein zu lassen. Denn lange Zeit war Internet gar nicht verfügbar oder so teuer, dass nur wenige darauf Zugriff hatten. Da wurden Patches dann per Disk oder CD verteilt, und weil DAS wiederum sehr teuer ist UND mit Wartezeiten für den Kunden versehen ist, haben die Firmen damals sicher deutlich mehr getan, damit ein Spiel möglichst wenig Bugs schon bei Release hat. Heutzutage kannst du als Publisher aber schon mal den Release in die Wege leiten und in den 2-3 Wochen zwischen Gold-Status und Release dann an einem Day1-Patch arbeiten und das Spiel am Tag des Releases ziemlich bugfrei liefern. Ohne Internet müssten die den Release um MIND diese 2-3 Wochen verschieben.

Bei manchen scheint es dabei dann so zu sein, dass sie das überschätzen und mit dem Patch doch nicht fertig werden. Daher gibt es halt immer wieder Games, die auffallen. Aber früher, als man noch per CD einen Patch liefern musste, wäre es beinah schon existenzgefährdend für manche Firmen gewesen, wenn sie zB 100.000 Stück verkaufen und dann 100.000x ne CD per Post nachsenden müssten, weil da ein größerer Bug vorhanden war. 

UND auch nicht vergessen: wir Kunden haben früher sicher auch zuerst Tests abgewartet, und zwar Tests, die nicht schon ne Woche vor Release in einer Vor-Version stattfanden, DIE Games, die dann noch Fehler hatten, haben "wir" uns gar nicht erst gekauft.



Was noch dazukommt, man kann es nicht zu oft sagen: Win 7, Win8, Win Vista, Win 10 - alles in 32 oder 64 Bit, Intel Sockel 775, 1155, 1366, 1156, 1151, 1150... AMD AM3, AM3+, AM4, FM...   pro Sockel mind 4 Chipsätze. Grafikkarten ab einer AMD HD 7000er- und ab einer GTX 400er-Familie... all das kann in PCs sein, die ein modernes Spiel bewältigen, und all das kann eine Firma unmöglich ALLES testen. Da ist es teilweise sogar zwingend nötig, das Game auf den Markt zu bringen, um überhaupt erst zu merken, dass eine AMD R9 300er zusammen mit einem Intel 755er Vierkerner - und NUR mit einem Vierkerner UND genau 6GB RAM bei Windows 7 32Bit dauernd Abstürze hat. Und jeder Gamer weiß ja auch, dass sehr oft kein Spielepatch, sondern ein neuer Treiber Abhilfe schafft, Es ist also nicht immer das Spiel "schuld".


----------



## Spiritogre (24. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Daher rechnet man Preise auch nicht so, dass man sie mit einzelnen anderen Produktsparten vergleicht, vor allem nicht mit welchen die innvotionslastig sind...  sondern man rechnet eher in durchschnittlichem Stundenlohn und bleibt beim gleichen Produkt: wie viele Arbeitsstunden kostete eine VERGLEICHBARES Produkt damals und heute? DAS ist die entscheidende Frage.
> 
> Und nebenbei: heute noch zu rechnen "120 DM sind für mich 60 Euro" ist meiner Meinung nach echt dämlich, und das meine ich nicht böse. Denn so eine denke verzerrt eine Wahrnehmung einfach nur völlig, da du damit ja psychologisch einen Zusammenhang zur Euroeinführung unterstellst und die Inflation aber nicht beachtest. Du hast doch sicher auch nicht 1999 gesagt "120 DM heute sind für mich wie 120 DM von 1981", oder?    und bei den Sparten, in denen es starke Innovationen gibt wie zb viele Dinge aus dem Bereich der Elektronik, da macht es ja erst Recht keinen Sinn, Geld von von 20 Jahren mit Geld von heute zu vergleichen... .



Du vergisst dabei, dass nach der Euro-Umstellung die Löhne massiv niedriger ausfielen, von daher finde ich die 1 Euro = 2 DM Umrechnung durchaus legitim. Wobei das durch die Inflation heute eher noch schlimmer aussieht.


----------



## CryPosthuman (24. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das kann natürlich sein. Das Spiel habe ich nicht und mit der Engine bin ich nicht vertraut. Mein letzter Stand war nur, dass Unity in Sachen (Grafik-)Qualität so langsam etwas den Anschluss verliert.
> 
> 
> 
> Wobei sowas, bis auf Licht und Shader, eigentlich außerhalb der Engine gemacht wird. Dann wurde generell schlampig gearbeitet. Aber vielleicht geht das ja wirklich ein bisschen Hand in Hand.


Dann bringe ich dich mal auf den aktuellen Stand: Schau dir z.B. das Spiel P.A.M.E.L.A an. Das beste Beispiel, dass die Unity 5 die Lücke zur UE4 fast vollständig geschlossen hat!
Die Unity hat von der 4 zur 5 einen größeren Sprung gemacht, als UE 3 zu 4. Zumindest ist die Unity deutlich näher an die Unreal ran gekommen, als die Unreal an die CryEngine aufschließen konnte.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Du vergisst dabei, dass nach der Euro-Umstellung die Löhne massiv niedriger ausfielen.


 Wo hast du denn bitte diese irrsinnigen alternativen Fakten her? ^^

Die damals aktuellen DM-Löhne wurden anhand des offiziellen Kurses in Euro umgerechnet - wenn das bei Dir anders war oder du seitdem immer schlechter bezahlt wirst, wurdest du massiv verarscht oder arbeitest in einer Branche, die aus ganz anderen Gründen wirtschaftlich leidet, so dass es da lohntechnisch nicht gut aussieht. Statistisch gesehen sind die Durchschnittlöhne seit den 90er Jahren jedes Jahr brutto gestiegen, meist um die 2%, netto 2-3 auch mal leicht gesunken. 

Wenn Du "Niedriglöhne" meinst: dass es die GIBT ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Das hat nix mit der Euroumstellung zu tun.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Dann bringe ich dich mal auf den aktuellen Stand: Schau dir z.B. das Spiel P.A.M.E.L.A an. Das beste Beispiel, dass die Unity 5 die Lücke zur UE4 fast vollständig geschlossen hat!
> Die Unity hat von der 4 zur 5 einen größeren Sprung gemacht, als UE 3 zu 4. Zumindest ist die Unity deutlich näher an die Unreal ran gekommen, als die Unreal an die CryEngine aufschließen konnte.


Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn. Die Unity engine hat enorme Performanceprobleme. Sieht man an den *fertigen* Spielen, die grafisch ein wenig besser sind, wie etwa das Adventure Dreamfall Chapters, das unglaubliche Hardwareanforderungen für die gebotene Grafik hat. 
Es gibt keine Spiele mit Unity Engine, die grafisch auch nur annähernd an die Unreal Engine 3 und folgend Spiele rankommen und auch nicht an die Cry Engine. Es gibt ein paar Tech Demos und Demolevel die ganz gut aussehen, wo man aber nichts spielen kann, das war es aber auch schon.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn bitte diese irrsinnigen alternativen Fakten her? ^^
> 
> Die damals aktuellen DM-Löhne wurden anhand des offiziellen Kurses in Euro umgerechnet - wenn das bei Dir anders war oder du seitdem immer schlechter bezahlt wirst, wurdest du massiv verarscht oder arbeitest in einer Branche, die aus ganz anderen Gründen wirtschaftlich leidet, so dass es da lohntechnisch nicht gut aussieht. Statistisch gesehen sind die Durchschnittlöhne seit den 90er Jahren jedes Jahr brutto gestiegen, meist um die 2%, netto 2-3 auch mal leicht gesunken.
> 
> Wenn Du "Niedriglöhne" meinst: dass es die GIBT ist wieder ein anderes Thema. Das hat nix mit der Euroumstellung zu tun.



Das sind keine alternativen Fakten, das sind die Fakten. Kaum jemand hatte nach der Euro-Umstellung so viel Gehalt vom Wert zum Kaufen wie vorher. Frage mal deine Eltern und andere Verwandte.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das sind keine alternativen Fakten, das sind die Fakten.


 Doch, denn es gab nun mal keine "massiven Lohnverluste"....  was du meinst ist wohl eine massive Verteuerung, aber auch die ist Nonsense.



> Kaum jemand hatte nach der Euro-Umstellung so viel Gehalt vom Wert zum Kaufen wie vorher.


 Du redest jetzt von der gefühlten allgemeinen Preissteigerung durch einzelne Abzocker, oder was? So was wie "der Italienier hat einfach statt DM Euro auf die Karte geschrieben" ? Das ist auch schon lange widerlegt worden, dass dies im nennenswerten Steil passiert sei. Auch hier: verklärte Vergangenheit, genau wie mit den Spielepreisen, wo ja jeder ach so sicher war, niemals im Leben Preise von mehr als 60 DM gesehen zu haben...  

Gerade auf dem Land kann so was dann vlt auch scheinbar deutlicher sichtbar sein - meine Oma zb lebte in einem Kaff, da gab es halt nur 2 Lokale, und beide nutzten in der tat die Umstellung, um die Preise stark zu erhöhen. Allerdings waren die halt auch quasi-Monopolisten, weil keiner Ü60 Bock hatte, extra zur nächsten Kreisstadt zu fahren, um was essen zu gehen. Das wäre in einer größeren Stadt nicht passiert bzw. der Laden hätte dann schnell dichtmachen müssen, zudem hatten die beiden Lokale auch zig Jahre lang keine Preise erhöht, waren an sich VIEL zu billig, viel billiger als die Lokale 10km weiter im größeren Ort - aber weil "das Volk" im Kaff die alten Preise gewöhnt war, gab es halt Bla Bla von wegen "Teuro"... 



 Fakt ist aber, dass die Löhne 1:1 umgerechnet wurden und es seitdem jedes Jahr auch Lohnsteigerungen gab. Auch zB die Mieten sind nicht WEGEN der Umstellung plötzlich gestiegen. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Inflationsentwicklung müsste dann auch dem letzten Hinterwäldler klarmachen, dass es eine verzerrte Wahrnehmung sein muss und er vlt sich einzelne Produkte/Dienstleistungen im Kopf hat, bei denen es vlt wirklich zutraf. Von 1996 bis 2004 zB war die Inflation bei ca 1 bis 2%, 1999 mal kurz sogar bei nur 0,6%, und rund um die Euroeinführung im Jahr davor 2%, 2002 dann 1,4% und 2003 1,4%  - wenn man da einen "massiven Lohnverlust" sieht, muss man nen Sehfehler haben. 

zB bei so was wie Lebensmitteln und Haushaltswaren: da gab es vor ca 10 Jahren, wo ja ganz viele vom "Teuro" sprachen, mal eine Studie mit Umfragen, wo GANZ Supermarktbesucher sich sicher waren, dass das meiste durch die Umstellung quasi doppelt so teuer wurde. Die sollten dann Preise von Produkten aufschreiben, wie 1-2 Jahre vor der Umstellung waren, und dann, wie sie heute seien. Ergebnis: fast niemand hatte auch nur ANSATZWEISE die korrekten alten Preise, manchmal stellte sich sogar raus, dass einer bei näherem Nachdenken einen DM-Preis von 1980 oder so im Kopf hatte, sehr oft war es der simple Fall: Sonderangebot von 1997 im Kopf, verglichen mit dem Normalpreis in Euro von 2007 natürlich dann viel günstiger, ABER auch 2007 gab es Angebote, wo es umgerechnet dann ein ähnlicher Preis wie beim Angebot von 1997 war. Oder noch simpler: Saisonware vergleichen, quasi Äpfel mit Birnen...  man schaut im späten Herbst 2007 auf die Erdbeerpreise pro Kilo und ist schockiert, weil man die 500g-Schale-DM-Preise eines besonders ertragreichen Mai 1996 im Kopf hat, wo einem die Dinger quasi nachgeworfen wurden... 

Und auch die neuen Euro-Preise waren wiederum oft ÜBERschätzt worden, d.h. alle meinten, dies und jenes sei ach so teuer, war es in Wahrheit gar nicht. Es gab Institute, die auch schon Jahre vor der Euroeinführung die Preise von Produkten aus Supermarkt-Warenkörben, die weit über die "Warenkörbe" der Inflationsrechner hinausgehen (da kann man ja auch zurecht kritisieren, dass da zu viele Dinge bei sind, die man nur alle 5-10 Jahre kauft), notierten, und auch da kam raus, dass es nach der Euroumstellung keine nennenswerten Unterschiede gab. Es IST eine gefühlte Teuerung, die aber einfach nicht zutrifft.


Gerade Games wären ja sogar ein Beweis dafür, dass es sogar billiger als früher ist... das nur mal so am Rande... 




> Frage mal deine Eltern und andere Verwandte.


 Ach Jungchen, ich war bei der Umstellung selber schon lange volljährig und muss wahrlich nicht irgendwelche "Zeitzeugen" suchen, um zu wissen, wie das damals war...


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2017)

Merke: auch wenn es im Moment viele versuchen, aber Dinge werden nicht real wenn man immer wieder behauptet oder dazu schreibt, es seien Fakten
Fakten zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass man sie Beweißen kann, so mit Quellen und nachweißen


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> Merke: auch wenn es im Moment viele versuchen, aber Dinge werden nicht real wenn man immer wieder behauptet oder dazu schreibt, es seien Fakten
> Fakten zeichnen sich dadurch aus, dass man sie Beweißen kann, so mit Quellen und nachweißen


 Also, die Statistiken über Inflation und Löhne kann jeder problemlos beim statistischen Bundesamt oder seriöse andere Quellen, die sich wiederum darauf beziehen, nachsehen. Also nicht bei irgendwelchen Blogs oder Meinungsmachern oder bei "Reichsbuerger-vs-durch-Firma-BRD-verursachten-Teuro.org"  oder so  

Falls du mich meinst: soll ich die jetzt echt extra raussuchen, glaubst du mir das nicht? ^^


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. April 2017)

Wahrscheinlich ist "Strom" für den privaten Endkunden auch nicht teurer geworden


----------



## Enisra (24. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst: soll ich die jetzt echt extra raussuchen, glaubst du mir das nicht? ^^



nö, du hast ja auch nicht mit Alternativen Fakten angefangen


----------



## CryPosthuman (24. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist blödsinn. Die Unity engine hat enorme Performanceprobleme. Sieht man an den *fertigen* Spielen, die grafisch ein wenig besser sind, wie etwa das Adventure Dreamfall Chapters, das unglaubliche Hardwareanforderungen für die gebotene Grafik hat.
> Es gibt keine Spiele mit Unity Engine, die grafisch auch nur annähernd an die Unreal Engine 3 und folgend Spiele rankommen und auch nicht an die Cry Engine. Es gibt ein paar Tech Demos und Demolevel die ganz gut aussehen, wo man aber nichts spielen kann, das war es aber auch schon.


Du musst es ja wissen. P.A.M.E.L.A täuschend der UE4 ähnlich und das heißt schon was...
Es gibt durchaus eingie Unity-Spiele die absolut auf UE4 Niveau sind und nicht mit übertriebenen Reflektionen und Post-Processing bis zum geht nicht mehr Mittelmaßgrafik kaschieren..


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist "Strom" für den privaten Endkunden auch nicht teurer geworden


 Doch, klar. Und anderes ist dafür günstiger geworden. Niemand sagt ja, dass gar nichts teurer wurde. Aber die Steigerung Strompreise und viele andere Preissteigerungen haben rein gar nichts mit der Euroeinführung zu tun, das hat andere Gründe. Auch bei Lebensmitteln sind einige Dinge über die Inflation hinaus teurer geworden, aber auch das dann nicht WEGEN des Euros, sondern zB wegen teurerer Rohstoffe, einer zu hohen Nachfrage, anderer Auflagen bei der Qualität usw. UND im Laufe der Jahre. Und anderes ist wiederum günstiger geworden, z.B. wegen einer hohen Nachfrage, die überhaupt erst die günstige Massenproduktion erlaubt (Stichwort: Bio) oder neuen, günstigeren Produktionsmethoden, oder neuen Handelsvereinbarungen, dank derer wir dann unseren Kram noch billiger bekommen, weil das Entwicklungsland auf Ausfuhrzölle verzichtet und stattdessen beim Bildungsprogramm Geld spart usw.


@Enisra: ich hatte halt als erster das Stichwort alternative Fakten genannt, hätte ja sein können...


----------



## Loosa (24. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber nicht weil der Publisher den Kunden so mochte, sondern weil PC Spiele bzw. der Spielemarkt mMn noch nicht so ein Millionenbusiness wie heute ist. Damals konnte man für relativ wenig Geld noch absolute Blockbuster entwickeln und weil die Käuferschicht nicht so vielfältig war, musste man eben um die Gunst der Spieler ( = Käufer ) werben.



Die Entwicklungs- und vor allem Werbekosten sind seit früher ganz enorm gestiegen, das stimmt. Ganz, ganz () früher konnte eine Person alleine, innerhalb von ein paar Wochen ein Spiel zusammenzimmern.

Aber der Spielemarkt hatte den Filmemarkt schon in den 70er oder 80er Jahren vom Umsatz her überholt. Das war also schon sehr früh ein sehr großes Geschäft.


----------



## Cosgrove83 (24. April 2017)

"Früher" waren die Spiele besser. Das ist für mich keine Frage. Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich da anfangen soll zu erzählen, da gibt es so viele Beispiele...ich schmeiß einfach mal ein paar in die Runde

X-Wing oder Tie Fighter: Da warte ich bis heute auf ein Weltraum(Sim)shooter der auch nur ansatzweise so viel Spaß gemacht hat. Sobald man ein Raumschiff mit einer Maus steuern kann, ist es eh bei mir schon durchgefallen. Da muss ein Joystick hin und die Steuerung muss komplex und kompliziert sein. Ich bin ja auch (imperialer )Pilot und steuer ja auch schließlich ein Raumschiff! Klar, mit einer angepassten Maussteuerung wäre es bequemer und einfacher...aber dann wäre die Illusion ein richtiges Raumschiff zu fliegen auch dahin und der Spaß schnell futsch.

Thief: The Dark Projekt: Was habe ich die ersten drei Teile geliebt..und die vierte hübsche Neuauflage verabscheut. Springen und klettern wurden durch ein Quicktime Event ersetzt! Du kletterst nicht mehr mühevoll auf ein Gebäude und testest welche Vorsprünge für dich erreichbar sind und welche nicht um an dein Ziel zu kommen. Nein, du aktivierst deinen "Diebessinn" und stellst dich vor die leuchtenende Hotspots und drückst "e" für klettern oder springen. Toll, es ist bequem, aber ich fühle mich nicht mehr als Dieb. Trotz schöner Grafik und tollen Zwischensequenzen ist für mich damit eine glaubwürdige Spielwelt dahin.

Dragon Age, der erste Teil kam ohne Sammelaufgaben a la "laufe ERNEUT durch Gebiet A und sammle dort 15 Felle" oder renne zurück zur Höhle X/Y, da kannst du jetzt nach etwas scannen was beim ersten durchsuchen natürlich noch nicht da lag...ach, dieser ganze Open World Mist eben. Weil Skyrim und GTA sich toll verkauften, muss das jetzt jedes Spiel haben. Ist zwar wurscht, dass der dritte Teil spielerisch rein gar nichts mehr mit den Vorgängern zu tun hatte, aber packen wir das in hübsche Grafik, schreiben Dragon Age drauf, merkt ja keiner das wir aus einem Taktikspiel ein Moorhuhnspiel mit viel gelaufe gemacht haben.

usw. usw. Die Spieler waren früher schwerer und sperriger. Aber dadurch war es einfach forderner und machte mehr Spaß. Man hat sich intensiver damit beschäftigt und war dadurch auch mehr in der Spielwelt drin. Es machte einfach mehr Spaß. Heutige AAA-Spiele sind im Endeffekt alle gleich. Aufwendige Grafiken, Zwischensequenzen, einfache Steuerung und Gegner. Alles nett anzusehen aber ich fühle mich inzwischen oft eher als Betrachter des Spiels als das ich es wirklich spiele. Innovationen sind bei AAA Titeln komplett weg. Call of Duty, Battlefield, GTA, Mafia, Tomb Raider, FIFA...machen die x-ten Aufgüsse unserer heute etwa mehr Spaß als die Vorgänger? Das wird doch keiner ernsthaft behaupten, oder?

Von dem ganzen Mist mit den DLC´s will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Ich habe keine Lust 50-60 Euro für ein Spiel auszugeben um dann festzustellen, dass ich nur ein Teil davon erworben habe. Damit ensteht ein Kaufzwang beim Kunden weil ich Angst habe, irgendwas wichtiges oder tolles zu einem bereits gekauften Spiel zu verpassen. Diese "Angst" hatte ich früher nicht. Da waren die Spiele komplett. Da hatte man ein rundes Produkt bekommen. Für mich hat die Entwicklung Computerspiele eine stark negative Richtung eingeschlafen. "Früher" war es einfach besser.


----------



## Spiritogre (24. April 2017)

CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Du musst es ja wissen. P.A.M.E.L.A täuschend der UE4 ähnlich und das heißt schon was...
> Es gibt durchaus eingie Unity-Spiele die absolut auf UE4 Niveau sind und nicht mit übertriebenen Reflektionen und Post-Processing bis zum geht nicht mehr Mittelmaßgrafik kaschieren..


Nenne ein fertiges Spiel mit Unity, das mit  UE4 Titeln mithalten kann. 
Nicht spielbare Grafikdemos zählen nicht, das sind keine Spiele. Die alten 3D Mark Demos sahen auch immer toll aus.


----------



## 1xok (25. April 2017)

Lesenswerter Kommentar. Meine eigene Meinung:

Ich bin Jahrgang 74 und habe die 80er und die 90er mitgemacht. Danach 15 Jahre Spielabstinenz.

Man kann es nicht wirklich miteinander Vergleichen. Es gab absolute Perlen, von denen Sascha ja auch einige genannt hat. Daneben aber einfach auch sehr viel Trashiges und Halbgares. Und die Spiele wurden fertig ausgeliefert? Ich sage nur Asterix und Obelix: https://www.c64-wiki.de/wiki/Asterix_and_the_Magic_Cauldron#Bug
Und damals konnte man nicht mal eben nach der Lösung googeln. Viele Spiele waren nicht einfach nur schwer, sondern schlicht total umbalanciert und unfair, weil die Entwickler sie wohl nur mit Cheats getestet hatten. Wir erinnern uns an die legendären "Hexenküche"-Spiele. Viele Spiele waren auch einfach so seltsam, dass man sie eigentlich nur wegen der genialen Musik geladen oder gespielt hat. Der Ocean Loader war eigentlich eine Musikdatei. 

Wie gesagt, es gab absolute Highlights.  Dazu zählte alles von LucasArts, California Games, Pirates und nicht zu vergessen Elite. Aber mit den heutigen Spielen kann man das kaum vergleichen. Das meiste, was wir damals gespielt haben, läuft heute unter der Rubrik Mini- oder Browser-Game.

Doom wirkte 1993 wie ein Spiel von einem anderen Stern. Aber schaut euch mal heute das original Doom an und vergleicht das mal mit der 2016er Version. Und wie gesagt, Doom war 93 das absolute Highlight. Na, wünscht ihr euch diese Zeit wirklich zurück?  

Echte Innovationen gibt es eher selten. Bei modernen Computerspielen  (also die post Pong/PacMan Ära) kenne ich nur drei, die das Genre wirklich auf neue Grundlagen gestellt haben und die zu ihrer Zeit revolutionär waren:

1. Elite (1984)
2. Doom (1993)
3. Minecraft (2009)

Und 2017? VR steht vor der Tür und es gibt viele Spiele mit sehr hintergründiger Story und einem hohen künstlerischen Anspruch. Dazu zähle ich auch Titel wie Nier: Automata. Wenn man sich auf solche Games einlässt, merkt man erstmal, was alles dahinter steckt.  Vielleicht gibt es in diesen Tagen einfach nicht mehr das Game, das die Spielregeln komplett verändert. Aber wer weiß, irgendwann wird es vielleicht auch wieder ein Elite, Doom oder Minecraft geben, das unsere Gewohnheiten komplett in Frage stellt und für immer verändern. Für Elite galt das übrigens nur eingeschränkt. Es war seiner Zeit weit voraus. Das zeigt eine Bedingung: Neuerungen werden nur dann angenommen, wenn sie in ihre Zeit passen, d.h. die Technologie und die Spieler dafür bereit sind.


----------



## Promego (25. April 2017)

@herbboy
zu den patch CDs: die waren doch früher zuerst als Floppys und später als CDs bei Magazinen wie der PCGames dabei, was oft nicht nur ein Mehrwert sondern ein Kaufgrund (für das Magazin) war, neben den Demos und Tools, und ich glaube auch nicht zuletzt den Verlagen die goldene Ära der PC Zeitschriften beschert hat, die dann eben mit Breitbandverbindungen für die Massen zu ende gegangen ist.


----------



## Grenada (25. April 2017)

Also Leute ich frag mal so an alle,was ist den an Spielen von früher besser im gegensatz zu heute.

Call of Duty und Battlefield,was stört uns an diesen Titeln und warum werden sie aber denoch gekauft ?
Was ist mit Free to Play Spielen,warum wird in dieses Model Investiert ? 
Vollpreis Titel mit einen Shop,warum lassen wir uns das gefallen ?

Wir sind selber schuld das solche Modele exestieren und wenn wir irre lange Diskussionen darüber führen,es gibt nur 1 Möglichkeit was zu ändern und das ist den Titel zu meiden.

Ich kaufe nur noch Titel die mich wirklich Interessieren und meine ToDo sieht im moment so aus.

The Surge
Dawn of War 3
Deux Ex Mankind Divided
Shadow Warrior 2
Quantum Break
Dragonball Xenoverse 2
Batman The Telltale Series
Nier Automata
Styx Shades of Darkness
Halo Wars Definitive Edition (steam version)
reconquest

Und alles andere wird ignoriert weil es einfach nichts taugt,besonders CoD und BF stehen bei mir stark in der Kritik,dann steht bei mir gerade Ubisoft auch auf der Blacklist wegen dem scheiß mit For Honor.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Die Entwicklungs- und vor allem Werbekosten sind seit früher ganz enorm gestiegen, das stimmt. Ganz, ganz () früher konnte eine Person alleine, innerhalb von ein paar Wochen ein Spiel zusammenzimmern.


Also ... los! Hopp! Entwickel ein Rabinator VR Spiel! 

:>



> Aber der Spielemarkt hatte den Filmemarkt schon in den 70er oder 80er Jahren vom Umsatz her überholt. Das war also schon sehr früh ein sehr großes Geschäft.


Ernsthaft?

Dachte das der Spielemarkt, gerade in Zeiten von C64 & Amiga massiv (!) unter Raubkopien zu leiden hatte. Ich hab nie einen C64 oder Amiga besessen, aber im Freundes und Familienkreis war es doch en vogue eine Kopie zu nutzen. Selbst mein Onkel, promovierter Fachanwalt für Steuerrecht, hatte damals nur Raubkopien! 

Nicht das ich dir Schnuckel nicht glauben würde, aber da hätte ich gern mal Quellen ... vor allem für den Zeitraum!


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie gesagt, es gab absolute Highlights.  Dazu zählte alles von LucasArts, California Games, Pirates und nicht zu vergessen Elite. Aber mit den heutigen Spielen kann man das kaum vergleichen. Das meiste, was wir damals gespielt haben, läuft heute unter der Rubrik Mini- oder Browser-Game.[...]


Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen, weil ich diese Aussage für falsch halte.

Natürlich gab es damals auch Spiele, die vom Umfang eher gering ... aber genauso gab es Spiele, in die man schon 'damals' Stunden und Tage investieren konnte.

Damals wurden komplette Genres gegründet, die selbst heute noch aktuell sind. Ich weiß noch ganz genau, wie ich damals als Schüler im Winter an meinem 286er mit EGA Grafik und Farbmonitor bei einer Tasse Earl Grey bis in den Morgengrauen Civ I & SimCity I gespielt habe. Von Perlen wie Underworld, Ultima etc. will ich an der Stelle garnicht sprechen.



> Doom wirkte 1993 wie ein Spiel von einem anderen Stern. Aber schaut euch mal heute das original Doom an und vergleicht das mal mit der 2016er Version. Und wie gesagt, Doom war 93 das absolute Highlight. Na, wünscht ihr euch diese Zeit wirklich zurück?


Was unterscheidet denn das heutige Doom von dem von 1993, die Grafik?



> Echte Innovationen gibt es eher selten. Bei modernen Computerspielen  (also die post Pong/PacMan Ära) kenne ich nur drei, die das Genre wirklich auf neue Grundlagen gestellt haben und die zu ihrer Zeit revolutionär waren:
> 
> 1. Elite (1984)
> 2. Doom (1993)
> 3. Minecraft (2009)


Was ist mit Spielen wie Civ? Was ist mit Dune 2, IMO das erste RTS und hat damit ein komplett neues Genre begründet.



> Und 2017? VR steht vor der Tür und es gibt viele Spiele mit sehr hintergründiger Story und einem hohen künstlerischen Anspruch.


VR hat schon häufiger an der Tür geklopft und wurde irgendwie nie reingelassen. Ggf. ist der aktuelle Ansatz besser bzw. breiter aufgestellt, aber ich befürchte, dass VR das gleiche Schicksal wie 3D am Fernseher erleiden wird: wird als der neue Messiah in den Himmel gelobt, jeder muss VR haben, am Ende gibt es was neues, interessantes und VR gehört nicht mehr zum 'must have'.



> Dazu zähle ich auch Titel wie Nier: Automata. Wenn man sich auf solche Games einlässt, merkt man erstmal, was alles dahinter steckt.  Vielleicht gibt es in diesen Tagen einfach nicht mehr das Game, das die Spielregeln komplett verändert. Aber wer weiß, irgendwann wird es vielleicht auch wieder ein Elite, Doom oder Minecraft geben, das unsere Gewohnheiten komplett in Frage stellt und für immer verändern. Für Elite galt das übrigens nur eingeschränkt. Es war seiner Zeit weit voraus. Das zeigt eine Bedingung: Neuerungen werden nur dann angenommen, wenn sie in ihre Zeit passen, d.h. die Technologie und die Spieler dafür bereit sind.


Was genau ist denn an Nier so ... toll? Ich hab einige Gameplay Videos gesehen und das Spiel ist nett, keine Frage, aber das Setting und Gameplay überrascht mich jetzt nicht wirklich. Das es ggf. einige Storywendungen gibt, nun ja, es gibt genug andere Spiele, die auch eine tolle Geschichte mit Wendungen und Überraschungen erzählen.


----------



## Grenada (25. April 2017)

Hier Cliff Bleszinski: Triple-A-Titel laut "Gears of War"-Macher "nicht nachhaltig" - play3.de

Cliff Bleszinski: Triple-A-Titel laut „Gears of War“-Macher „nicht nachhaltig“



> Für den „Gears of War“-Erfinder Cliff Bleszinski sind AAA-Titel, also Spiele mit einem sehr hohen Budget, so gut wie nicht nachhaltig. Eine Ausnahme machte er aber dennoch.
> Auf der kürzlich stattgefundenen Reboot Develop-Konferenz 2017 in Kroatien hielt der Boss Key Productions-Gründer und zugleich „Gears of War“-Schöpfer Cliff Bleszinski einen Vortrag. Dort gab er zu Protokoll, dass das derzeitige AAA-Modell mit sehr großen Millionen-Budgets „weitestgehend nicht nachhaltig“ sei und sich an einem „sehr, sehr komischem Punkt“ befände, weil die Spiele, die die Leute wollen, Millionen in der Entwicklung kosten.
> 
> Er verglich es mit der amerikanischen Gastronomie, besagend, dass man dieselbe Sache überall bekäme. Bleszinski glaubt, dass sich AAA-Titel auf eine Kategorie mit acht Spielen reduziere, die „immer wieder wiederholt“ werden und verwendete „Call of Duty“ und „Uncharted 4“ als Beispiel für gute Spiele, die Millionen gekostet haben bis sie auf dem Markt waren.
> ...


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> VR hat schon häufiger an der Tür geklopft und wurde irgendwie nie reingelassen. Ggf. ist der aktuelle Ansatz besser bzw. breiter aufgestellt, aber ich befürchte, dass VR das gleiche Schicksal wie 3D am Fernseher erleiden wird: wird als der neue Messiah in den Himmel gelobt, jeder muss VR haben, am Ende gibt es was neues, interessantes und VR gehört nicht mehr zum 'must have'.



Eher offtopic, aber ganz kurz:

Ich war von Anfang an überzeugt, dass VR auch diesmal wieder eine "Totgeburt" sein wird. 

Der Grund? Die Hardware ist für den Durchschnittskonsumenten viel zu teuer. Die meisten Spieler sind dann doch eher recht "preissensitiv", nur ein ganz geringer Anteil ist überhaupt bereit, für eine Grafikkarte mehr als ~300€ auszugeben (von Konsolenspielern wollen wir gar nicht sprechen). Kommt dann noch ein zusätzliches Peripheriegerät hinzu, welches nicht nur eine entsprechende Top-Grafikkarte benötigt, sondern selbst in etwa noch einmal soviel kostet (eher mehr), dann bleibt von diesem "geringen Anteil" nur noch ein absolut "harter Kern" von Enthusiasten übrig.

Für diese Handvoll lohnt es sich aber aus Herstellersicht schon allein aus finanzieller Hinsicht nicht, überhaupt Spiele zu entwickeln. Ohne entsprechende Versorgung mit interessanten "System-Sellern" erlahmt das Interesse an VR dann vollständig.  

Von daher: tolle Idee, tolle Hardware, aber leider *absehbar* kein marktfähiges Konzept.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2017)

Bzgl. der Konsolenspieler sei mir aber der Hinweis gestattet, dass ich vor einiger Zeit im Zuge eines Männerabends das VR Headset von Sony an einer PS4 Pro testen durfte. 

Ich hab ca. eine halbe Stunde dieses Batman VR Spiel gespielt, das war schon nicht verkehrt. Aber man ist eben schon verdammt eingeschränkt mit seinen zwei Dildos in der Hand und der Verkabelung, bildtechnisch (Fliegengitter) hat mich das Headset auch nicht 100% überzeugt.

Aber Konsolenspieler haben IMO leichteren Zugang zu VR & Nutzbarkeit als der normale DAU mit einem Mittelklasse-PC und einer Rift / Vive.


----------



## DeathMD (25. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nenne ein fertiges Spiel mit Unity, das mit  UE4 Titeln mithalten kann.
> Nicht spielbare Grafikdemos zählen nicht, das sind keine Spiele. Die alten 3D Mark Demos sahen auch immer toll aus.



Layers of Fear sieht mMn. nicht schlecht aus, auch Osiris New Dawn. Von der Optik sehe ich kaum noch Unterschiede, die Performance ist aber wirklich noch ein wenig schlechter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBfMDlpZRz0


----------



## AlBundyFan (25. April 2017)

kaum eines der spiele früher war besser - jedes spiel von damals würde heute als "scheißspiel" verspottet werden weil es sowenige features hat und mit den konkurrenten im gleichen genre einfach nicht mithalten kann.
auch wenn man es aufmotzen und mit gleich guter grafik wie die heutigen topspiele ausliefern würde.
es ist alles nur verklärt - heutige spiele bieten soviel mehr features und möglichkeiten.

ich bin übrigens aus der zeit damals und ja - ich hatte spaß mit damaligen spielen. aber es gibt auch heute immer noch genügend spiele die mir genausoviel spaß machen wie die spiele damals anfang der 90er.

auch kommen heute ca. 1000 mal soviel oder noch mehr spiele raus als damals. in einem monat gibt es bei steam soviele neuerscheinungen wie damals in mehreren jahren.
es gibt natürlich auch viele schlechte - aber wer bei der auswahl nichts findet das ihn interessiert und dessen horizont bei "call of duty ist immer gleich" endet, dem ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen und der ist selbst schuld, wenn spielen ihm keinen spaß mehr macht.


----------



## 1xok (25. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Was ist mit Spielen wie Civ? Was ist mit Dune 2, IMO das erste RTS und hat damit ein komplett neues Genre begründet.



Hatte mich jetzt eher auf die 80er und Heimcomputer wie den C64 konzentriert. Spielen wurde bei mir in den 90ern auch schon deutlich weniger. Klar, in den 90ern gab es bereits sehr aufwendige  Spiele. Vielleicht muss man da die 80er und 90er auch nochmal trennen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Hatte mich jetzt eher auf die 80er und Heimcomputer wie den C64 konzentriert. Spielen wurde bei mir in den 90ern auch schon deutlich weniger. Klar, in den 90ern gab es bereits sehr aufwendige  Spiele. Vielleicht muss man da die 80er und 90er auch nochmal trennen.



Aber du hast doch 1993 Doom erwähnt ...


----------



## Loosa (25. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dachte das der Spielemarkt, gerade in Zeiten von C64 & Amiga massiv (!) unter Raubkopien zu leiden hatte. Ich hab nie einen C64 oder Amiga besessen, aber im Freundes und Familienkreis war es doch en vogue eine Kopie zu nutzen. Selbst mein Onkel, promovierter Fachanwalt für Steuerrecht, hatte damals nur Raubkopien!
> 
> Nicht das ich dir Schnuckel nicht glauben würde, aber da hätte ich gern mal Quellen ... vor allem für den Zeitraum!



Pfff, alter Zweifler. 
Das erste Mal hörte ich davon beim MakingOf der Dragon's Lair DVD-Fassung.

Mit dem Niedergang von Atari wurde ja der ganze Heimspielemarkt in den Abgrund gerissen. Und zu Zeiten von C64 und Amiga 500 hatte es die Industrie auch nicht leicht, stimmt schon. Aber man darf nicht vergessen, dass Spielhöllen damals auch noch ein riesiger Markt waren. Wenn man beste Grafik wollte, dann gab es die fast nur dort. Dragon's Lair lief auf solchen Automaten schon damals von Laserdisc. Das war Welten besser als was die Amiga Adaption leisten konnte!

Aber hier ein paar Quellen, sogar inflationsbereinigt. Für die Zahlen würde ich mich jetzt nicht verbürgen, die habe ich nicht überprüft. Aber sie decken sich mit dem was ich bisher so aufgeschnappt hatte, also beweise erstmal das Gegenteil. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Video game industry | Video Game Sales Wiki | Fandom powered by Wikia

Der Einbruch in den 80ern war schon übelst. Der Konsumermarkt war sowas von tot. Aber schon lustig, wie sich in den 90ern Konsumer und Arcade munter abwechselten. Wäre ja mal interessant zu sehen wie das mit Hardware Releases zusammenhängt.

Und hier die US-Filmumsätze:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


https://movies.stackexchange.com/qu...-film-industry-by-year-adjusted-for-inflation
beziehungsweise 
Movie Box Office Results by Year, 1980-Present - Box Office Mojo


/edit: bei den Filmen sind es nur die Kinozahlen, und bei beiden fehlt der globale Markt. Aber die Richtung dürfte stimmen. War nicht letztes Jahr der Spielemarkt erstmals über $100Mrd? Und Film weit abgeschlagen. War, glaube ich, sogar eine Meldung bei PCG.


----------



## Rabowke (25. April 2017)

Oha ... erstmal vielen Dank für die Zahlen, ich muss gestehen, hätte ich in der Form niemals vermutet. 

Allerdings, ich alter Zweifler ich, interpretiere ich die Zahlen und die Links von dir als Einnahmen durch die Kinobesucher, kann das sein? IMO müsste man dann noch VHS / Beta-Max (  ) und später dann DVDs und BR dazurechnen.

Weil irgendwie will mir immer noch nicht so Recht in den Sinn, dass die Spieleindustrie deutlich mehr Umsatz generieren soll als Hollywood, wo ja bereits einige Filme (!) an der Mrd.-Umsatzgrenze stoßen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Weil irgendwie will mir immer noch nicht so Recht in den Sinn, dass die Spieleindustrie deutlich mehr Umsatz generieren soll als Hollywood, wo ja bereits einige Filme (!) an der Mrd.-Umsatzgrenze stoßen.


Schau dir doch beispielsweise die Verkaufszahlen von GTA5 an (Stand Februar 2017: 60 Mio. Einheiten). Rechne selbst aus und staune, da kommt nicht mal "Avatar" mit. 


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alreech (25. April 2017)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist "Strom" für den privaten Endkunden auch nicht teurer geworden


Die Kosten beim Einkauf des Stroms sind gefallen, die Umlagen, Abgaben und Steuern sind gestiegen.

Dank der neoliberalen Energiewende unter rot-grün bei der die Energieerzeugung massiv privatisiert wurde... aber nicht vergessen, die kostet gerade mal soviel wie eine Kugel Eis pro Monat... also sind die Preise für eine Kugel Eis gestiegen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. April 2017)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Layers of Fear sieht mMn. nicht schlecht aus, auch Osiris New Dawn. Von der Optik sehe ich kaum noch Unterschiede, die Performance ist aber wirklich noch ein wenig schlechter.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBfMDlpZRz0


Das ist ja genau das, was ich sage. Es gibt tolle Unity Grafikdemos, und genau das ist das gezeigte Material im Video, aber da fehlt noch das komplette Spiel drumherum. Irgendwelche großen Außenlevel und Architekturen wirst du mit Unity außerdem auch nicht wirklich sehen (Osiris trickst da denke ich viel und hat keine echte Weitsicht), das sind immer alles nur arg begrenzte Innenräume - und die eben mit teils deutlich sichtbar schlechter Performance.


----------



## Loosa (25. April 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Oha ... erstmal vielen Dank für die Zahlen, ich muss gestehen, hätte ich in der Form niemals vermutet.
> 
> Allerdings, ich alter Zweifler ich, interpretiere ich die Zahlen und die Links von dir als Einnahmen durch die Kinobesucher, kann das sein? IMO müsste man dann noch VHS / Beta-Max (  ) und später dann DVDs und BR dazurechnen.



Ja, das ist die Krücke an dem Vergleich. 

Irgendwie zählt für Hollywood nur das "Box Office" Ergebnis der Kinokassen. Auch für die Bewertung eines Filmerfolgs. Die Nachverwertung wird da komischerweise sehr stiefmütterlich behandelt. Vielleicht sind das auch einfach zu viele Kanäle, um da einen guten Überblick zu haben? DVD-Verkauf und Verleih ist ja noch relativ einfach. Aber bei TV-Lizenzen und Streams wird das schon sehr unübersichtlich.

Der Kino- und TV-Markt ist mit Sicherheit ein größeres Geschäft als Spiele. Aber TV != Film.


----------



## Savag3r (25. April 2017)

Seh ich genau so. Schönes Fazit. Spiele von damals lassen sich nicht mit denen von heute vergleichen.


----------



## Holyangel (25. April 2017)

Klar ist heute vieles besser. Was ich aus heutiger Sicht schade finde, sind die mauen retail Versionen, der Grund, warum ich auch fast nur noch Spiele über einen download kaufe und die Musik.
Auch heute kann ich mühelos die Musik von Bubble Bobble, Super Mario Bros oder Alex Kidd in Miracle Land nachdumsen 

Auch finde ich, dass gerade einige Spiele aus den 16 Bit Zeiten (und einige wenige aus der 8 Bit Zeit) langsamer altern, als viele Spiele der neueren Generation. Aber ist wie alles natürlich subjektiv


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> @herbboy
> zu den patch CDs: die waren doch früher zuerst als Floppys und später als CDs bei Magazinen wie der PCGames dabei, was oft nicht nur ein Mehrwert sondern ein Kaufgrund (für das Magazin) war, neben den Demos und Tools, und ich glaube auch nicht zuletzt den Verlagen die goldene Ära der PC Zeitschriften beschert hat, die dann eben mit Breitbandverbindungen für die Massen zu ende gegangen ist.


 ja, wobei das Thema "Patches auf CD" sicher nur ein Nebengrund war. Der größere Grund war/ist, dass man ne Menge Infos auch zeitnäher als per Printausgabe im Netz finden kann - und kostenfrei. Allein so was wie "Käufermeinungen", wo man auch einen Eindruck gewinnen konnte, was non-Profis dazu sagen, gab es ja bis vor ca 10 Jahren GAR nicht, vor ca 15 Jahren begann zB Amazon grad mal ansatzweise bekannt zu werden in D...  YouTube gibt es auch erst seit lächerlichen 12 Jahren, das ist vielen gar nicht klar ^^  und YT wurde dann ja auch erst nach ein paar Jahren bekannt, und DANN erst fing es mit "Laien"-Reviews von Games und "Letsplays" usw. an.

Aber die Tatsache, dass zumindest "wir Ü30-Gamer" noch die Phase mit "Patches als Beilage zum Magazin" mitgemacht haben zeigt ja, wie verwöhnt wir heute sind. Den allerersten DSL-Anschluss gab es erst 1999, und das war damals sauteuer, und ISDN/56K basierte damals meist noch auf Preisen, die vom Megabytevolumen abhingen - d.h. vor 2000 hat an sich niemand die Chance gehabt, einen Patch größer als vlt 50MB herunterzuladen ohne horrende Kosten. Du hast aber ja wiederum beim Spielekauf im Zweifel zB Ende Juli 1997 die PCG-Ausgabe August gekauft, wo ein Spiel gut bewertet wurde, dann das Spiel halt direkt gekauft - und dann fielen vereinzelte Bugs auf, die vlt auch im Test nicht vorkamen und ein wenig von der Hardware abhängen, oder es waren Sonderfälle, wegen denen ein Logikfehler entstehen kann, der das Spiel nicht mehr weiterspielbar machen lässt oder so. ABER: solanage das Game nicht total verhunzt war, hat niemand dann groß gemeckert, wenn er bis Ende August warten musste, wo dann die September-Ausgabe mit dem Patch rauskam, oder sogar bis Ende September auf die Oktoberausgabe, weil das Spielestudio von den Bugs erst Anfang August erfuhr und nicht rechtzeitig bis Redaktionsschluss für die Septemberausgabe dem Spielemagazin einen Patch bereitstellen konnte... 

Heutzutage wird aber ja sogar gemeckert, wenn ein Day1-Patch "nötig" ist - an sich irrsinnig, man soll doch froh sein, dass ein Publisher bis zur letzten Sekunde noch am Spiel arbeiten kann bzw. falls auch nach Day1-Patch vlt Bugs auftauchen, die der Publisher vorher nicht kannte, innerhalb von 3-4 Tagen und nicht 3-4 WOCHEN ein Patch herauskommt. Oder auch schlimm die Ungeduld mancher, die - wenn der Support nicht nach 2h antwortet - nen Shitstorm lostreten, wie scheiße der Support sei usw.


kleine Anekdote: ich hatte mal ein Spiel von einem dt. Studio für den Amiga gekauft, in dem im Handbuch auch Rezepte für Zaubertränke standen, die man dringend für das Game braucht. Und dann hab ich aus Versehen das Handbuch geschrottet, weil eine Flasche Bier umgekippt war. Ich schrieb dann einen Brief (das ist so was wie ne WhattsApp, aber auf Papier und nicht kostenlos  ) an das Studio, in dem ich das Malheur schilderte und fragte, ob ich gegen ein Entgelt ein neues Handbuch bekommen könnte, hinterließ auch meine Telefonnummer, damit ich nicht unbedingt auf einen Antwortbrief warten musste. Und ne Woche später kam ein nagelneues Handbuch mit einem netten Schreiben, in dem u.a auch so was stand wie "_aus Ihrer Geschichte haben auch wir gelernt und unseren Mitarbeitern ab sofort das Biertrinken am Arbeitsplatz untersagt - Ihr Fall diente uns als mahnendes Beispiel und öffnete unseren Angestellten die Augen._."    Natürlich für umme, die haben also nicht vermutet, dass ich vlt .ne Raubkopie hab und ein Handbuch erschleichen wollte. So was "persönliches" war damals halt auch noch möglich, da ein Studio eher ein kleiner Haufen positiv Verrückter war und kein großes Wirtschaftsunternehmen.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Den allerersten DSL-Anschluss gab es erst 1999, und das war damals sauteuer, und ISDN/56K basierte damals meist noch auf Preisen, die vom Megabytevolumen abhingen - d.h. vor 2000 hat an sich niemand die Chance gehabt, einen Patch größer als vlt 50MB herunterzuladen ohne horrende Kosten.



Horrende Kosten stimmt generell. Das mit dem Volumen aber nicht. Ich kannte damals nur zeitabhängige Tarife, das Downloadvolumen war hingegen egal. Ab 1998 gab es übrigens auch die ersten ISDN Flatrates für Internet. Ab 2000 waren Flatrates dann ein wenig weiter verbreitet (zumindest bei uns) und ab 2001 gab es dann DSL. Und die Ärsche von der Telekom haben natürlich die Umstellung von ISDN Flatrate auf DSL Flatrate absichtlich in den Sand gesetzt und den ersten Monat nach Zeit abgerechnet - keine Chance an die fast 500 DM die ich "vertelefoniert" hatte wieder zu kriegen, hätte ich klagen müssen, die haben sich absolut stur gestellt.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Horrende Kosten stimmt generell. Das mit dem Volumen aber nicht. Ich kannte damals nur zeitabhängige Tarife, das Downloadvolumen war hingegen egal. Ab 1998 gab es übrigens auch die ersten ISDN Flatrates für Internet. Ab 2000 waren Flatrates dann ein wenig weiter verbreitet (zumindest bei uns) und ab 2001 gab es dann DSL. Und die Ärsche von der Telekom haben natürlich die Umstellung von ISDN Flatrate auf DSL Flatrate absichtlich in den Sand gesetzt und den ersten Monat nach Zeit abgerechnet - keine Chance an die fast 500 DM die ich "vertelefoniert" hatte wieder zu kriegen, hätte ich klagen müssen, die haben sich absolut stur gestellt.



Protipp: Bei Vertragsänderungen insbesondere mit Telekommunikationsanbietern Lastschrift widerrufen und Rechnungen eigenständig überweisen. Sollte das betreffende Unternehmen dann noch Zahlungen verlangen, diese getrost - mit Hinweis auf gültige Vertragsänderung - verweigern.

Ergo *müsste* das Unternehmen klagen, was aber zu 100% nicht passiert. Zahlung verweigern ist immer einfacher, als Geld zurückzufordern.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Horrende Kosten stimmt generell. Das mit dem Volumen aber nicht. Ich kannte damals nur zeitabhängige Tarife, das Downloadvolumen war hingegen egal.


  Stimmt, aber es kommt ja im Grunde genommen aufs gleiche raus, weil bei einem Download ja eh eine feste Minutendauer pro MB resultiert. Bei 5 kB/s, was bei 56k üblich war, wäre 1MB nach ca 3,5 Min geflossen. Ob man dann bei einem reinen Download "70 Pfennig pro Megabyte" oder stattdessen "20 Pfennig pro Minute" berechnet, kommt aufs gleiche raus   Aber damit die Firmen auch dann was verdienen, wenn man ne Website einfach nur anschaut, hatten die klugerweise Minutenpreise...     naja, in Wahrheit lag es schlicht und einfach daran, dass es ja wirklich über eine Festnetztelefonleitung wie ein Telefongespräch floss, klar dass man dann Minutenpreise nimmt.

Aber mit 56k waren es damals mal eben ca 170 Minuten Download für 50MB, mit ISDN sicher auch immer noch über ne Stunde. Und da kam damals dann durch die Preise ganz schön was zusammen. Daher war das Runterladen von Patches, sofern die nicht nur 1-2Mb groß waren, damals so gut wie praktisch nicht machbar bzw. völlig irrsinnig. Manche "Freaks" hätten das zwar trotzdem gemacht, aber auch das Halten von Servern war damals ja nicht so günstig, so dass viele Firmen erst spät Downloadsektionen einführten.


----------



## Spiritogre (25. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Protipp: Bei Vertragsänderungen insbesondere mit Telekommunikationsanbietern Lastschrift widerrufen und Rechnungen eigenständig überweisen. Sollte das betreffende Unternehmen dann noch Zahlungen verlangen, diese getrost - mit Hinweis auf gültige Vertragsänderung - verweigern.
> 
> Ergo *müsste* das Unternehmen klagen, was aber zu 100% nicht passiert. Zahlung verweigern ist immer einfacher, als Geld zurückzufordern.



Dann kannst du aber nicht bei dem Anbieter bleiben. Die kappen nämlich schlicht den Anschluss, bis du gezahlt hast. 
Und damals gab es ohnehin nur Telekom (in meiner Gegend). 



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber mit 56k waren es damals mal eben ca 170 Minuten Download für 50MB, mit ISDN sicher auch immer noch über ne Stunde. Und da kam damals dann durch die Preise ganz schön was zusammen. Daher war das Runterladen von Patches, sofern die nicht nur 1-2Mb groß waren, damals so gut wie praktisch nicht machbar bzw. völlig irrsinnig. Manche "Freaks" hätten das zwar trotzdem gemacht, aber auch das Halten von Servern war damals ja nicht so günstig, so dass viele Firmen erst spät Downloadsektionen einführten.



Die Modems haben ja auch nie mit voller Leistung geladen. Ich weiß noch, wie ich mit meinem 33.6er Modem einen 8MB Patch für Mechwarrior (war es glaube ich) laden wollte und nach knapp zwei Stunden brach der Download dann ab. Da habe ich mich sehr, sehr geärgert.

Zu der Analolog-Modem-Zeit hatte ich auch immer zwei oder drei Internetanbieter gleichzeitig. Ich hatte sowohl bei AOL als auch noch irgendwem anderen zehn und zwei Freistunden im Monat und danach habe ich dann immer den mit dem günstigsten Minutenpreis genommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (25. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann kannst du aber nicht bei dem Anbieter bleiben. Die kappen nämlich schlicht den Anschluss, bis du gezahlt hast.
> Und damals gab es ohnehin nur Telekom (in meiner Gegend).



Gut, in dem Fall sitzt der TK-Anbieter definitiv am längeren Hebel.


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann kannst du aber nicht bei dem Anbieter bleiben. Die kappen nämlich schlicht den Anschluss, bis du gezahlt hast.
> Und damals gab es ohnehin nur Telekom (in meiner Gegend).
> 
> 
> ...


 das kommt noch dazu. Mit Tools waren teils 8-10 kB/s möglich, dann aber auch mal nur 2-3 kB/s. Du hattest halt IN DER REGEL um die 5 kB/s



> Zu der Analolog-Modem-Zeit hatte ich auch immer zwei oder drei Internetanbieter gleichzeitig. Ich hatte sowohl bei AOL als auch noch irgendwem anderen zehn und zwei Freistunden im Monat und danach habe ich dann immer den mit dem günstigsten Minutenpreis genommen.


 es gab damals auch ne Menge Abzocker, die mit günstigen Preisen lockten und dann einfach so die Preise umstellten, und das merkte man erst auf der Rechnung von der Post / Telekom    oder Anbieter, die zwar bis zB 18h billig waren, danach aber sau teuer im vergleich zu anderen, und bei nem anderen Anbieter war es genau umgekehrt. ich glaub 21h war damals auch so ne magische Uhrzeit für Ferngespräche damals, die ab 21h günstiger wurden. Ja, liebe Kinder, für Telefonate zu einer anderen Vorwahl hat man damals Aufpreise bezahlt - kaum zu glauben, aber wahr...


----------



## Spiritogre (25. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es gab damals auch ne Menge Abzocker, die mit günstigen Preisen lockten und dann einfach so die Preise umstellten, und das merkte man erst auf der Rechnung von der Post / Telekom    oder Anbieter, die zwar bis zB 18h billig waren, danach aber sau teuer im vergleich zu anderen, und bei nem anderen Anbieter war es genau umgekehrt. ich glaub 21h war damals auch so ne magische Uhrzeit für Ferngespräche damals, die ab 21h günstiger wurden. Ja, liebe Kinder, für Telefonate zu einer anderen Vorwahl hat man damals Aufpreise bezahlt - kaum zu glauben, aber wahr...



Haha, wie wahr, wie wahr. Diese Pioniertage waren damals schon unangenehme Zeiten. 

Übrigens, ein Grund warum ich bei der Telekom bin und dort auch bleibe sind Call by Call Gespräche. Ich telefoniere viel ins Ausland und außer Telekom unterstützt kein anderer Call by Call sondern die verlangen ihre Normaltarife. Ich hingegen schaue vor einem Telefonat bei billigertelefoniere.de vorbei und zahle dann maximal 2 Cent die Minute ans andere Ende der Welt, die mich bei Arcor (aktuell z.B. bis zu 1,50 Euro Minute), Vodafone und Co. dann schnell Unsummen kosten.


----------



## JBT (25. April 2017)

Also eines nervt mich heute an den Casual-Games besonders und zwar der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Früher musste man sich noch mühevoll auf die Suche nach einem Medipack begegeben und hatte Angst davor, nicht rechtzeitig eines zu finden, da sonst der weit entfernte Checkpoint droht oder gar ein neuer Level Anfang. Auch wenn es nervig gewesen ist, immer wieder von vorne an zu fangen. So hat es dennoch mehr gefesselt, als dieses: Du stellst dich zur Seite und heilst. Und das ist heute leider in fast jedem Spiel so. Und die Open World Games sind zwar alle sehr cool, aber die Ubisoft-Formel war bisher immer scheiße. Immer hieß es: Erledige Aufgabe X, Sammle Y und guck dir den Turm Z an. Da fehlt es an Abwechslung. Zudem finde ich es schade, was aus GTA geworden ist. GTA ist für mich kein GTA mehr, seit dem Online Modus. Früher hat man sich einen Multiplayer gewünscht, da man dachte, dass sei cool. Heute weiß man: Es nervt, es bedeutet nähmlich, dass es keine Story-DLC´s mehr geben wird und jeder alles mit echtem Geld kaufen soll. Also ich würde mir ein Spiel wünschen in Sinne eines guten Shooters/Open-World Games, dass wieder ein bisschen anspruchsvoller wird und mehr Innovationen bietet. Dies lässt sich im Übrigen auch auf die aktuellen Kinofilme übertragen (v.a. Comicverfilmungen, wobei G.o.t.G. eine echte Ausnahme darstellt).


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2017)

JBT schrieb:


> Also eines nervt mich heute an den Casual-Games besonders und zwar der Schwierigkeitsgrad.



bei diesem Punkt frage ich mich immer:
Warum zum Teufel beschwert man sich und Jammert anstatt den Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch zu drehen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> bei diesem Punkt frage ich mich immer:
> Warum zum Teufel beschwert man sich und Jammert anstatt den Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch zu drehen?


 eben, denn wer schon zig Jahre spielt, dem kommt ein durchschnittliches schweres Spiel halt extrem leicht vor, und man kann Games ja nicht so produzieren, dass sie selbst auf "leicht" nur für eine erfahrene Elite zu schaffen sind. Gelegenheitszocker aber finden oft ein "leicht" schon schwer - und viele der erfahrenen Zocker würden auch bei einem neuen Titel auf "leicht" Probleme haben, wenn sie die Erfahrung nicht schon hätten.

Daher soll jeder das als Schwierigkeitsgrad aussuchen, was ihm Spaß macht. Manche lieben es ja, dass sie zB 30 Min spielen und dann merken, dass sie keine Chance mehr haben und das Level neu versuchen müssen. Andere hassen das aber, wenn nur wegen zB zu wenig Medipacks oder so ein Neustart nötig ist. und wer zb so was wie Autoheilung nicht will, der informiert sich eben und meidet solche Games. Andere würden umgekehrt die Games meiden, die KEIN Autoheeling haben, und wieder andere akzeptieren einfach das, was das Spiel vorgibt.


----------



## Zybba (25. April 2017)

Nein, waren sie nicht.


----------



## SpieleKing (25. April 2017)

Meiner Meiner meinung nach, waren sie das in vielerlei Hinsicht. Früher ging es nicht nur ums Geld, man hat den Spielen oft die Liebe  angemerkt, welche hineingesteckt wurde. Heutezutage ist das anders und das liegt meiner Meinung nach an Firmen wie EA, die die Spieleindustrie zu einem kapitalistischen vorzeigeige Objekt geformt hat. Vor 10 Jahre  war es undenkbar, dass ein Spiel wieder vom Markt genommen wird, weil es unspielbar ist. Früher hat man höchstens Spiele vergraben, die sich scheiße verkauft haben =D Natürlich ist nicht alles schlecht heute, aber ein wenig mehr retro und auf das zurück besinnen wofür früher die Spielei dustrie stand und zwar unbeschwerter Spaß, wäre doch nicht schlecht?
Aber muss jeder selber wissen, die meisten Zocker heutzutage kennen diese Zeiten leider nicht mehr und können deshalb nicht urteile . Naja mal sehen wo es noch hingeht, es ist zu befürchten, dass man in der Zukunft spiele nurnoch teuer online mieten kann, wartet es ab  =(


----------



## Enisra (25. April 2017)

SpieleKing schrieb:


> Früher ging es nicht nur ums Geld





Ja
Genau, deswegen ist es 1982 auch nicht zum Großen Videospielcrash gekommen

Tut mir leid,  aber dieser Punkt ist so ein Fallbeispiel für die Verklärung der Vergangenheit, nur weil die Spiele kleiner waren und von kleineren Teams gemacht worden sind. Außerdem, siehe den anderen Beitrag mit dem Vergleich Spiele und Film Industrie, also das ist schon eine ziemlich große Summe dafür, dass es nicht um Geld geht.


----------



## Spassbremse (26. April 2017)

_"Früher, da haben wir die Spiele in der heimischen Garage nur aus Liebe zum Hobby entwickelt. Jegliches Gewinnstreben war uns völlig fremd. Wir wollten einfach nur den Fans eine Freude machen, das war uns Lohn genug."_

Auszug aus "_*Myths and Legends from the Early Videogame Industry*_"


----------



## Strauchritter (26. April 2017)

Sehr schöner Artikel, auch das Durchstöbern des Kommentarsektors war sehr aufschlussreich. 
Danke hierfür!


----------



## KylRoy (27. April 2017)

Im Vergleich zu früher wurden die allermeisten Games auf geradezu absurde Weise heruntergedummt.

Es genügt bereits nur die Elder Scrolls Serie um das zu verdeutlichen:

Bis einschließlich Morrowind wurden dir Wegbeschreibungen geliefert um dein Ziel zu finden.

Aber danach bekam man ein Navigationssystem wie in einem modernen Fahrzeug, weil die Spieler von heute scheinbar zu dämlich sind um nach Landmarken zu navigieren.

Eine äußerst bescheuerte Entwicklung wie ich finde.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (27. April 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu früher wurden die allermeisten Games auf geradezu absurde Weise heruntergedummt.
> 
> Es genügt bereits nur die Elder Scrolls Serie um das zu verdeutlichen:
> 
> ...



Im Gegenteil! Ich habe keine Lust, gerade bei Open World Titeln, stundenlang durch eine "leere" Welt zu rennen, wo es storymäßig nichts interessantes gibt, nur weil ich auf der Suche nach dem Punkt bin, bei dem es im Spiel weiter geht. Ich bin da extrem schnell gelangweilt. Einer der Gründe, warum ich mit Morrowind nie warm geworden bin, die Nachfolger dann aber geliebt habe und warum ich lineare Games sehr schätze. 

Den Ausschlag hat damals übrigens World of Warcraft gegeben, was hat man da in der Anfangszeit teilweise die Questziele gesucht, besonders toll, wenn die Items dann irgendwo "unsichtbar" im Wasser lagen und man stundenlang nur getaucht hat oder ähnliches. Was war das für eine Erleichterung, als es dann ein Addon mit Koordinaten für die Karte gab und man dann bei Buffed nachschauen konnte, zu welchen Koordinaten man hin musste. Da war man dann immer noch gelegentlich ein paar Minuten mit Suchen beschäftigt und das reichte dann auch. 

Ich erkunde gerne mal die Welt, renne "sinnlos" herum und schaue mir alles an, aber wenn ich die Story weiter spielen will, dann will ich auch vorwärts kommen und meine Zeit nicht verplempern und mich womöglich deswegen noch vom Spiel gelangweilt sein.


----------



## KylRoy (27. April 2017)

Danke Spiritogre, dass du meine Argumentation bestätigst.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (27. April 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Danke Spiritogre, dass du meine Argumentation bestätigst.


Ich habe deine Spielvorlieben bestätigt, du magst halt das stundenlange rumgurken ohne weiter zu kommen weil du es genießt die Welt zu erkunden und das Suchen für dich zum Teil der Erfahrung gehört. Das ist übrigens völlig in Ordnung. 
Was aber eben gerade *nicht* bedeutet, dass diese alten Spiele besser waren. Denn scheinbar gehörst du zu einer Minderheit, sonst hätten die Hersteller nämlich diese Komfortfunktionen nicht eingebaut, sondern weil Spieler wie ich, dann solche Titel nicht spielen mögen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. April 2017)

Man könnte diese Komfortfunktionen ja generell optional machen. Wie es einige Spiele ja bereits tun.


----------



## Neawoulf (27. April 2017)

knarfe1000 schrieb:


> Man könnte diese Komfortfunktionen ja generell optional machen. Wie es einige Spiele ja bereits tun.



Das Problem dabei ist, dass in den meisten Spielen die Quests eben für diese Hilfsfunktionen designt wurden. Selbst wenn man sie also abschaltet (was per Mod oder Änderungen in Config-Dateien meist problemlos machbar ist) bekommt man nicht auf anderem Weg die Informationen, die man braucht. Man bekommt keine Wegbeschreibung vom Questgeber, kann keine NPCs nach dem Weg fragen und wirklich aussagekräftige Schilder, die den Weg zeigen, gibt es auch nicht. 

Outcast hat das damals toll gelöst. Man konnte (fast) jeden NPC nach dem Weg oder bestimmten wichtigen NPCs fragen und er sagte dann, in welcher Himmelsrichtung er ihn zuletzt gesehen hat oder hat auf ihn gezeigt, wenn der entsprechende NPC in der Nähe war. Leider hat das kein anderes Spiel mehr so immersiv gestaltet (zumindest keines, das ich kenne).


----------



## KylRoy (27. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Spielvorlieben bestätigt, du magst halt das stundenlange rumgurken ohne weiter zu kommen weil du es genießt die Welt zu erkunden und das Suchen für dich zum Teil der Erfahrung gehört. Das ist übrigens völlig in Ordnung.
> Was aber eben gerade *nicht* bedeutet, dass diese alten Spiele besser waren. Denn scheinbar gehörst du zu einer Minderheit, sonst hätten die Hersteller nämlich diese Komfortfunktionen nicht eingebaut, sondern weil Spieler wie ich, dann solche Titel nicht spielen mögen.



Du gehst von einer völlig falschen Prämisse aus.

Ich hatte bei Morrowind keine Schwierigkeiten weiter zu kommen. Das warst du. 

Und die anspruchslosen Games von heute gibt es nur weil sie auch für Konsolen produziert werden welche quasi das McDonald's des Spiele Marktes darstellen.

Du kannst mich von mir aus beschimpfen wie du willst aber ich werde nie bei McDonald's essen. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (27. April 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Du gehst von einer völlig falschen Prämisse aus.
> 
> Ich hatte bei Morrowind keine Schwierigkeiten weiter zu kommen. Das warst du.
> 
> ...



Also das ist für mich jetzt einfach nur ein Trollpost, der keiner weiteren Erwiderung wert ist.


----------



## KylRoy (27. April 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also das ist für mich jetzt einfach nur ein Trollpost, der keiner weiteren Erwiderung wert ist.


Das ist die Wahrheit, auch wenn du sie nie akzeptieren wirst.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spassbremse (27. April 2017)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist, dass in den meisten Spielen die Quests eben für diese Hilfsfunktionen designt wurden. Selbst wenn man sie also abschaltet (was per Mod oder Änderungen in Config-Dateien meist problemlos machbar ist) bekommt man nicht auf anderem Weg die Informationen, die man braucht. Man bekommt keine Wegbeschreibung vom Questgeber, kann keine NPCs nach dem Weg fragen und wirklich aussagekräftige Schilder, die den Weg zeigen, gibt es auch nicht.



CDProjekt hat's mit WItcher 3 ziemlich gut hinbekommen. Wegbeschreibungen für Puristen und jede Menge optional zuschaltbarer "Navigationshilfen" für Freunde des gehobenen Komforts.

Aber auch wenn das Beispiel unbedingt Schule machen sollte, fürchte ich doch, dass die meisten anderen Entwickler nicht die Zeit (=Geld) investieren wollen, um Spielern ein ähnlich perfekt individuell anpassbares Erlebnis bieten zu können, da das schätzungsweise erheblichen Mehraufwand bedeutet. Das fängt beim Questdesign an und hört beim Leveldesign (schließlich braucht es dann auch einige signifikante Wegmarken) noch lange nicht auf.


----------



## Wubaron (27. April 2017)

Erst ab dem vierten Teil hat GTA ein Navigationssystem bekommen. Der Zielort wurde zwar immer angegeben, aber man musste selbst hin finden. Hat für coole Ausflüge und Entdeckungen gesorgt. Manchmal hat man das Ziel gar nicht mehr verfolgt, weil man von etwas anderem abgelegt war.  Wenn ich mich nicht täusche lässt sich das aber ausschalten. 
Aber man gewöhnt sich schon schnell daran und möchte das dann nicht mehr missen. Vor allem mit der immer größer werdenden Spielwelt. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man 5 Minuten herum sucht oder 10.

Edit:
Umso größer die Spielwelt, um so wichtiger werden Komfortfunktionen würde ich behaupten. Egal ob es um die Zielfindung oder andere Dinge geht.
Bei Witcher 3 find ich es z.B. super das Plötze von selbst die Spur hält und das man den Knopf für schnell rennen gedrückt halten kann statt tippen muss.
Wie angesprochen sollte aber das Spiel auch ohne die Komfortfunktionen (wie Navi usw.) spielbar sein. Sonst sind es ja keine Komfort sondern Essentielle Funktionen.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. April 2017)

KylRoy schrieb:


> Das ist die Wahrheit, auch wenn du sie nie akzeptieren wirst.



Sagt ausgerechnet jemand, der sich nicht mal traut gelegentlich bei McDonalds zu essen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2017)

ich fand das erste Morrowind auch furchtbar schwer für Einsteiger, und damit meine ich nicht "Gamingeinsteiger", sondern den Einstieg ins Spiel. Ich hatte vorher schon seit dem Amiga mit Games mit Champions of Krynn oder Eye of the beholder Rollenspiele gespielt, aber Morrowind? Ich hab es ca 10h gespielt und eicht EINE Quest gefunden, die ich auch nur ansatzweise schaffen konnte oder wo ich das Nötige finden konnte. Und dann hatte ich keinen Bock mehr. Was bringt es mir, dass ich nur per Zufall die Quests finde, die man schaffen kann? Das ist ja nicht das echte Leben, wo man WIRKLICH irgendwo in einem fremden Ort ankommt und dann eben da lebt und das beste draus macht, sondern man spielt ein Spiel in seiner freien Zeit, und da sollen die weitaus meisten nicht ziellos rumlaufen. Wer dann trotzdem gern einfach so rumläuft und erkundet, soll das gerne tun. Bitte, hab ich nix gegen. Aber es sollte zumindest so was geben wie eine Startmission, durch die man dann wenigstens die Hauptquest starten kann und auch erfährt, wo man vlt Aufträge bekommt, die man auch am Anfang schaffen kann. Dafür muss ja dann nicht unbedingt Wegpunkte geben, darum geht es ja gar nicht. Aber so was "im Gasthaus XY im Norden der Stadt" sollte es schon sein, und zwar OHNE dass man erst 100 Leute auf der Straße fragen muss, bis man den einen findet, der diesen Tipp für dich parat hat...  und wenn man WILL, erkundet man halt auch noch und lässt die möglichen Quests einfach erstmal aus.


----------



## Zybba (27. April 2017)

Ich wünschte ich wäre so schlau wie KylRoy.
Der hat Morrowind durchgespielt!


----------



## Grenada (28. April 2017)

Ich kann hier dann doch nur sagen früher war wirklich vieles besser,angesichts dessen was hier mit Quake Champion gemacht werden soll https://www.computerbase.de/2017-03/quake-champions-free-to-play/ hoffe ich das niemand dieses Model unterstützt.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Ich kann hier dann doch nur sagen früher war wirklich vieles besser,angesichts dessen was hier mit Quake Champion gemacht werden soll


Was genau ist daran so schlecht?
Für mich klingt das erst mal positiv. Ich kann entscheiden, ob ich es zum Spielen kaufe oder nicht.


----------



## Grenada (28. April 2017)

Ich glaub nur ich sehe das dort steht Mieten,also nicht besitzen immer wider blechen für den Champion.

Irgendwie scheint das niemanden zu stören außer mich,ich hab keine lusten für einen Champion immer wider zu zahlen nur damit ich mit ihn spielen darf.egal ob ingame währung und schon garnicht echtgeld.

Und da steht nur das bei der vollpreis version die Champions frei wählbar sind die beim Release dabei sind.


----------



## OldShatterhand (28. April 2017)

Free to Play ist doch nett, um das Spiel mal großräumig anzutesten. Sollte es mir dann zusagen, würde ich es aber sowieso kaufen. Auch wenn ich wohl selten online spielen würde.


----------



## Zybba (28. April 2017)

Grenada schrieb:


> Ich glaub nur ich sehe das dort steht Mieten,also nicht besitzen immer wider blechen für den Champion.


Wenn du das Spiel nicht kaufst, stimmt das.



Grenada schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint das niemanden zu stören außer mich,ich hab keine lusten für einen Champion immer wider zu zahlen nur damit ich mit ihn spielen darf.egal ob ingame währung und schon garnicht echtgeld.


Dann zahl halt einmal für das Spiel/Champions Pack.



Grenada schrieb:


> Und da steht nur das bei der vollpreis version die Champions frei wählbar sind die beim Release dabei sind.


Das klingt tatsächlich etwas verdächtig. Allerdings ist auch klar, dass sie nicht alle kommenden Inhalte verschenken wollen.
Meiner Meinung nach regst du dich über ungelegte Eier auf.
Warte erst mal auf mehr handfeste Infos, dann kannst du immer noch meckern.

Für mich könnte diese F2P Variante sogar was sein. Mal abwarten...


----------



## Grenada (28. April 2017)

Ich bin sehr skeptisch weil es ist zwar nicht EA oder Ubi aber wir wissen wad Bethesda damals bei skyrim mit den mods vor hatte.

Von daher traue ich den nicht.


----------



## JBT (1. Mai 2017)

@ Enisra
Weil es meistens nur 3 vorgegebene Schwierigkeiten gibt. Und wenn die nicht mehr ausreichen, wird es langweilig. Zumal die Auto-Heal von den meisten Games heut zu tage, extrem nervt und das Spiel zu leicht macht.


----------

